# "Read" gofundme campaign-if you did Indiegogo don't do this one.



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

The link for the new campaign
gofundme.com/jatrfc

*Read page 8*

The immediate things such as passport and cell phone for communications have been purchased and food has been bought. GorFundMe has a high charge of almost 9 percent and immediate funds have already been met. Indiegogo life charges only 3 percent and they pay after the fundraiser is complete on Feb 15 up to 15 business days after the campaign closes. I have internet until the end of this month and I have the load already waiting for this month to expire, it has been purchased already at 1000 peso. I told them here already I cannot always be the one to pay for the electric to be reconnected when it's cut. They like to remove as much wire as they can to sell it and than the people here have to buy new wire to reconnect the power. a big head ache which often times it would be cheaper to just pay the normal electric bill, but they were fined and they would have to pay a large fine of 150,000 thousand peso. I already told them it has nothing to do with me.

Idiegogo life will be used to buy a online ticket directly when the funds become available, any extra funds will be used to buy a used truck or car to seek work and food to survive until I can find a job.

Idiegogo Life url is here: https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraisers/bring-him-home--6/x/9429767

Paypal name is: [email protected]

Thank you.

The Indiegogo I cannot change the dates so this is why I started this one. The indiegogo will finish in Feb 15 and payout up to two weeks later.

If you gave at Indiegogo Life don't give again here, you have given enough already and thank you.

I added to gofundme I have an Indiegogo fund raiser that I put the wrong dates on.

Thank you everyone for your support and have a happy holiday season.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you sure the Philippines is supported? I was told India is not supported by GoFundMe. See here:

http://support.gofundme.com/entries/22590777-Is-my-country-supported


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Philippines is not supported. 


My bank is from South Carolina, USA


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

It worked from the UK, so American peeps should be able to make a donation.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Colin's it's a great help.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> Thanks Colin's it's a great help.


Best of luck, Michael. I hope you get home soon.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Colin said:


> It worked from the UK, so American peeps should be able to make a donation.


I was able to make a donation.

For those who don't know:



> He started an Indiegogo Life account, but put the wrong information for the time of campaign and amount. He could no longer change it. He needs to return now, not in two months. He is just trying to get a flight back to America and help with passport and immigration fees at the airport. He is going to contact the embassy and try to get a loan for the ticket to America and if successful he will use the money raised here to buy a old car or truck to try and find work. And for food and gas while seeking employment.
> 
> He's living in the Phiippines now and trying to return to Clemson, South Carolina. His story follows below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael, I think it was a good idea to start a GoFundMe campaign, since you can access your funds right away. This will help you get your passport problems solved faster.

Merry Christmas! Our good wishes are with you. Look forward to your next Christmas in the U.S.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Michael:

I have updated my POST on my site, to reflect the new campaign.

Hopefully you can raise enough to get back!


All:

Please consider, if you have not already, adding a link to your Facebook, or other social media, or websites that you manage.

It only takes a minute or two!

A.E. Williams


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I twitt and I sent the announcement to facebook. I have no fans in facebook to speak of, less than 100, I do have close to 2000 in twitter who follow me.

I have never been successful in facebook. My twitt's and facebook sends go to my homepage on each of the sites.  Thank you everyone for your support and your donations.

I have a google blog that I am not great with, but it has a thing called pages which allow's you to create-well pages  I hope the heck I don't get malaria, I am bit by mosquitoes 24 hours a day here, I think they are the ones who don't carry malaria, I hope.

I think surly that those smaller type companys who own a apartment complex or two will not require you to take a physical. 

I have not been to America during the forced healthcare that I heard a little bit about, are the insurance company's requiring everyone to take a physical?. My blood pressure and high cholesterol might give me headaches there. I think there has to be away some how to get a job. I have a lot of skills that cover most of the trades. A/C all though I have never used the new freon I have a universal epa card which is the highest you can get. The middle east use's R-22 freon for the troops.

I did a lot of different things in America before, A/C, Electrical, drywall, tile, cabinetry, door hardware for apartment complexes, screens, carpentry, formica. I have one a lot of repairs for the stuff I just mentioned at a few apartment complex's I worked at. House painting is not one of the things I can do well. I like to fix things and painting has never been anything I was good at. If anyone needs some help and wants to pick me up when I get back I will be glad to help out the best I can. I will lean more towards a used truck which gives you an advantage if you try and get a apartment maintenance job, they want you to be able to pick up stuff from the local hardware store, 2x4's sometime appliances and such which would make a car useless.

The Clemson area has tons of apartment complex's where they rent out to the Clemson University students. Some of the places will give a college guy a part time job which might be good they could help out with lifting it I was lucky enough to find a job there. I will give it a try and keep my fingers cross. First thing is I will wait and when I hve enough funds which is getting closer I will do the most important thing and that is the passport. I am like a fish out of the water without one, you cannot do anything here without it. Everyone requires it for identification and if it's expired they do not except.

Everyone who has donated I will send a email to thank you. My internet has worked for the last few days pretty good and now it's the pits again. I am thanking you here and soon as I get a better connection I will thank you with email. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> I have not been to America during the forced healthcare that I heard a little bit about, are the insurance company's requiring everyone to take a physical?. My blood pressure and high cholesterol might give me headaches there.


Under the Affordable Care Act (which everybody calls Obamacare), insurance companies are no longer allowed to decline anyone for pre-existing conditions. You can get coverage.

I'm not using Obamacare because I reached Medicare age the same year the Obamacare requirement started. However, I haven't heard that anyone has to take a physical for insurance coverage. I think you can get a policy just by filling out forms online. Kboarders who have policies can tell you about the details, when you're back here and need to do something about it.

Your problem with an insurance policy might be the cost. I was lucky as heck to cross over the age line into Medicare, because a policy for an older person can cost a few hundred a month. The federal government (IRS) fines you if you don't get insurance, but the fine is a very small percentage of your year's income.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Lovely, forced Obamacare. 

Every one here that has made donations and you know I sent out a thank you email, I can't now, only Kboards and a few other less bandwwich apps are loading.

Many here had already donated in The Indiegogo campaign an some have donated to the new gofundme, it's all the same. gofundme is faster, but Idiegogo will come later when I need it most and struggling to make it all work.

I wish "Old man and he Sea" was my work's, but Hemingway get's full credit for that one.

The people who have known me, known that sometimes I"m stubborn and ornery, set in my way's and often don't listen to reason.

When I slow down and think first I see that sometimes people around you are trying to help and if I would just close my mouth and listen sometimes I might have sold more books.

It has been a rough and bumpy road, sometimes fights broke out and it would be so easy to just throw me under the carpet and be done with the annoyance.

I am like a step child from a old Steven King novel at times and this site does amaze me, I'm American, not from the UK, even though I have trained with the Royal Marines while in Germany and learned how to head butt from them and get off the floor when I'm knocked down. I worked with the Scottish, Irish, English in Afghanistan re-wiring the base when A/C work slowed down. I got along with all of them, but I never expected to get this kind of support from the UK, many of the Donations are from Americans and from the 18 donations from Indiego and the four from gofundme if you add them all together almost half came from the UK, that Amazes me that they even bothered to care because I am a wayward lost American try to find my way home, not from the UK. I interact with a lot of people here from the UK and I like when me and Colin have a go at the story telling Christmas games and he comes up with a few paragraphs that leave me clueless on how can I top that and advance the story.  That is why this site is so great, we all have the same goal, to write better and help each other. I jut want to give a big thank you to the UK as well. I could understand them helping out a royal marine stranded here, but a American- WOW" And of course not to forget Canada and the other countries who gave. And last but not least I thank you America.

And again thanks again to everyone who has put up with me all this time.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Lovely, forced Obamacare.


We can't get into a political discussion on Kboards... I'll just say that Obamacare is very controversial.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

I just donated. I have lived near a ghetto in a third world country and I can't imagine actually living in one. I brought my children with me to deliver Christmas presents to the kids in the shantytown and the garbage everywhere, the filth, flies all over, stench- it was horrifying.

I hope you get out of there *asap*.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Michael Buckley said:


> Lovely, forced Obamacare.


Michael, assuming the upcoming Supreme Court case doesn't strike down the subsidies offered in states that didn't set up their own insurance markets, a person with as low an income as yours should be able to get a policy mostly paid for by government subsidies. The subsidies are not tax rebates; they're paid directly to the insurance company, lowering your premium. An insurance policy could come in very handy if the problems you've reported with your feet turn out to be something serious. I'd put this near the top of your list when you get home.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Michael, assuming the upcoming Supreme Court case doesn't strike down the subsidies offered in states that didn't set up their own insurance markets, a person with as low an income as yours should be able to get a policy mostly paid for by government subsidies. The subsidies are not tax rebates; they're paid directly to the insurance company, lowering your premium. An insurance policy could come in very handy if the problems you've reported with your feet turn out to be something serious.
> 
> *I'd put this near the top of your list when you get home.*


Seconded.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

bluwulf said:


> I just donated. I have lived near a ghetto in a third world country and I can't imagine actually living in one. I brought my children with me to deliver Christmas presents to the kids in the shantytown and the garbage everywhere, the filth, flies all over, stench- it was horrifying.
> 
> I hope you get out of there *asap*.


I wish it was isn't true, I am one person, how many other people in the world live like this everyday and many worst then me, at least there is a roof over my head, at least three foot pace till the ceiling and opened to the outside. I guess if some people have never had the chance to experience this I can tell you it's far worse than waiting on a rocket or mortar to land on your sleeping quarters. It's not a nice thing to talk about, but some things in life are not nice.

The last few days the cats have not been doing their jobs with the rats, we now have three or four baby rats crawling on us, the person here finally gave me the foam pad to sleep with on the floor again when they saw it took my back to long to recover before I could stand. So the baby rats have just started to crawl on us, but not to bad actually, just creepy because they dart off and hopefully the stray cats will gt them when they get hungry enough.

The mosquitoes are the number one headache, they never go away and bite around the clock, the place is open to the elements so their is no way to control them, broken pipes and poor irrigation practices give the mosquitoes all the water they need for having more baby's.

Now the number one problem from all is cockroaches, thousands of them crawl everywhere and there is always three or four running around inside. Now imagine having a hundred or so of them come flying inside and crawl everywhere and some land on you, after five minutes there gone and it happened only once a day now it's three times a day. We have to sleep with all the lights on, which does not help with the mosquito but if we don't the roaches will be crawling on you at least ten or more at a time, they bite on you. If you ever went to Florida and saw the big palmetto bugs that's what they look like but bigger. If you put a cigarette in the ashtray they take it out and eat it or take them new from the pack.

I have a hard time sleeping and normally just wait till I am tired and pass out, only to be awaken by cockroaches crawling on me, i sleep covered in a blanket to keep the cockroaches and mosquitoes away. They still bit through the blanket, but not as bad. People here deal with this everyday and I don't know how they can. many sleep on the streets and it's worst there. You lose your macho in a hurry in places like this.

I thank you much for your donation and I am almost at the point to put in for a withdraw, I will do that tomorrow or later tonight if I get a good connection and if not I will go to internet cafe tomorrow. The money will take two to five days and after I get it I will work online with filing for my new passport as soon as the money arrives in my account. i will also take the cell phone after I get it to take pictures of the place and create a page of two blog to put documentation and some pictures up so it authenticates my crazy story, I would not believe it either. So I will put stuff on the site that shows the story is true. I will have away to contact the outside world again with a phone and get a camera with a flash, nothing fancy and under 200. I hope I can get it faster then 3 weeks the passport after I file but it says if I paid the extra 60 it will get me the passport within 3 weeks. I would hate to see what the normal time is? maybe months. Nothing here happens fast unless it's corruption and pay offs.

I will reply personally by email to all the donations I received as soon as I have a connection fast enough for my email to work. As for now my dreams are filled with cockroaches, yuk. Take care and thanks again.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Becca Mills said:


> Michael, assuming the upcoming Supreme Court case doesn't strike down the subsidies offered in states that didn't set up their own insurance markets, a person with as low an income as yours should be able to get a policy mostly paid for by government subsidies. The subsidies are not tax rebates; they're paid directly to the insurance company, lowering your premium. An insurance policy could come in very handy if the problems you've reported with your feet turn out to be something serious. I'd put this near the top of your list when you get home.


I will definitely add it to the top, biggest problem now is back and dizzy when i stand up, maybe the high blood pressure and cholesterol. feet I can pop the blisters and walk on them and the toes numb on both feet It's no problem to walk with them, the grinder left nasty scar's but it's okay now I think, no pain there. The dizzyness in the last few days has start to increase even when i sit down I take a melate enlarphil 10 mg, i might have to double that i guess for the high blood.


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

I just donated, Michael. Good luck getting home! I hope things will get better for you.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Cheyanne said:


> I just donated, Michael. Good luck getting home! I hope things will get better for you.


Thank you Cheyanne. I am now already past the mark of 490.00 where I was going to make a withdraw. I will withdraw the 490 now and it should be available in 2 to 5 days. Once I get it I will do the passport online first and to arrange for a courier per the website to pick it up. That is there preferred method and I will pay to have it expedited to receive it faster. I will then take some pictures and make a small blog with documentation to show I was at two wars and some pictures of living conditions here in the Philippines. I will also try to post some emails like the force reduction and some stuff on medical. To get rid of the no way effect when people read my description and I will post a link in the description to the blog.

I need to make something because there are a lot of stories out there and some are fake I can tell by reading them. Some read mine and also think it's fake, that's why I will make a webpage after I do the passport. Thanks again.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Just want to add this - Gofundme does not accept Paypal, only cards - but if anyone wants to send money directly by Paypal the good news is that Michael does have a working PP account.  You could ask him for the address as I am not sure if I'm allowed to post that here.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Melody I received the nice donation to paypal and sent you an email.

*Update*: 625.00, they do not allow to pick the amount to send. I had a choice daily, weekly on monday's or monthly. I selected daily which I will receive 573.33 after the charges are taken out for using their service. 5 percent for gofundme and almost 3 percent for the wepay company.

Melody's donation is not included in that amount, I respect her privacy and if she wants to disclose the amount or keep it private that is up to her.

When the money comes I will start on the passport, Then the blog page. I will give updates as they become available. As I mentioned before the passport and a phone for less then 200, bank charges which will be 20 and not ten like i mentioned before. It will require two withdraws the limit is ten thousand peso per withdraw, peso is around 4,400 per 100 dollars. That is ten dollars every time the card is used. five for Philippines and five for SC, two withdraws will be 20. No bars or girls as someone mentioned on the Idiegogo thread before, that is the furthest thing from my mind right now. I will buy a little food and keep the rest in the bank. Thank you everyone for donating.If someone wants my email address, just PM me, thanks.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

The embassy accepts card payments - and online payment too, I believe, Michael.  That should save you some fees.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

EC said:


> The embassy accepts card payments - and online payment too, I believe, Michael. That should save you some fees.


I will do that first when the funds come in. The couriers won't, but I will try to use my card for the passport, every little bit helps. Thanks. I wish I knew what the normal time was to get the passport versus the expedited time of under three weeks. If it's only one week's difference it's not worth wasting the 60 extra dollars, regular cost of passport renewal is 100 and guessing at couriers fees of 25 each way would be about 150, add the 60 and that bring it up to 210. Estimated, not knowing the fees of the courier. Immigration fees at airport are estimated at 100 dollars. They tack on another 2,800 to 3000 peso if you have a resident card. A visitor only pays the 750 peso if the price has not changed.


----------



## Ghost Flight (Aug 16, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> Lovely, forced Obamacare.


Not for you. You're a U.S. veteran. Since your income is well below poverty level, you're eligible for free VA medical benefits and prescriptions if the character of your discharge is honorable, under honorable conditions, or general. Apply for VA medical benefits as soon as you get back to the U.S., and you can get the medical care you need for free, and you won't have to deal with the Affordable Care Act (AKA Obamacare):



> If you are enrolled in VA health care, you don't need to take additional steps to meet the health care law coverage standards. The health care law does not change VA health benefits or Veterans' out-of-pocket costs.


*What you need to do:*

When you get a phone, *call the 24-hour VA crisis hotline at (800) 273-8255* and explain your situation and your plans. They'll tell you that after you return to the U.S., you will need:

1. your DD214, 
2. your Social Security card, 
3. a valid picture ID (a valid passport will probably suffice), and 
4. a copy of your latest tax return,

and they'll tell you to go to the nearest VA center or VA outpatient clinic to start processing your VA benefits application. For Clemson, SC, that would be the following:

Anderson County Clinic, 1702 E. Greenville St, 864-224-5450
Greenville Clinic, 41 Park Creek Dr, 864-299-1600
Greenville, SC Vet Center, 3 Caledon Court, Suite B, 864-271-2711

Go early in the morning with the required paperwork, and they'll be able to process you in one day. They'll also set you up for an appointment for a medical exam for another day. If you bring your latest tax return, you can prove that you're eligible for free VA medical benefits. (If you don't have the tax return, you can fill out the financial info from memory, and they'll check with the IRS to verify it.)

While you're at the VA center or clinic, talk to the VA social services rep before lunchtime, and you can probably get a voucher for a free meal in the cafeteria while you're there. And due to your poverty, you're eligible once a month for a free item of used clothing in the VA clothing store (it's like Goodwill or the Salvation Army stores). The VA social services rep will tell you how to get the free clothing, if you're interested. Ask what other services are available for homeless, unemployed veterans in the local area.

Good luck to you.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Call the Embassy again or look them up online. Pretty sure they accept online payment. I know I got my last passport without ever talking to a human, I just did it all through online and the mail.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Ghost Flight said:


> Not for you. You're a U.S. veteran. Since your income is well below poverty level, you're eligible for free VA medical benefits and prescriptions if the character of your discharge is honorable, under honorable conditions, or general. Apply for VA medical benefits as soon as you get back to the U.S., and you can get the medical care you need for free, and you won't have to deal with the Affordable Care Act (AKA Obamacare):
> 
> *What you need to do:*
> 
> ...


I am going to copy and paste this to word, very interesting information and Anderson is very close to Clemson. I have to get a job so the used clothes and stuff I won't need. The medical information I can surly use, thanks for taking the time to look it up. I was in for 3 years extended to get command sponcered another 6 months. I served my time and got a honorable discharge. I was in the Infantry and discharged from the service at ft steward, GA the 1 st 75 th ranger BN. I was not a ranger, they sent me there to scar the rangers with stories how they would live in the woods their whole term of duty. Nah, I just went there to discharge after I served my time.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

No Cat said:


> Call the Embassy again or look them up online. Pretty sure they accept online payment. I know I got my last passport without ever talking to a human, I just did it all through online and the mail.


Nope- I am a veteran, even guarded Rudolf Hess in Spandau prison. I served from June 1976 till I think it was Dec 1979, they sent me home a month early as a blue bark traveler because my new born baby girl died at 5 days old. I was scheduled to re-enlist as a military interrogator, Decided to get out because thy said it made no sense to send me back to Germany for a month. A few years later I tried to re-enlist and took the physical a few times and failed the medical, the hearing test I failed, I spent way to much time shooting a M-60 machine gun and sometimes I had no ear plugs, I used cigarette butts instead, not a good choice. I had a perfect military record and had a few non important metals.

My story is not when I was in the military though, it is about when I was a private contractor working for two of the big three company's."KBR-Fluor-Dyna-Corp" and I was even hired on by the third one but failed the medical. The mahine gun messed up my hearing, but it's not bad, i just can't hear high frequency sounds like Electronic alarms and high pitched beeps, I had a heck of a time passing the physicls for the contractors but when the wars were happening their standards were not so high.

I also used the claymore mine, law rocket, tnt, c-4, m-16a1, the md 12 winchester shotgun with brass double 00 buck shells, fragmentation grenades, smoke and CS and the M203.And the 1911a1 handgun, I used a lot of weapons. Taught for my platoon NBC/CBR and Explosives during training sessions. repelled out of helicopters backwards and australian repel backwards, attacked building from the rook to the bottom and played in the woods with guns. so yea I served.

\Then I became a civilian and worked for contractors where I have been shot at, mortars and rockets thrown my way and I worked with UN protected terrorists.

I went from being macho to "being-now," not a pretty picture I guess.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael,
I'm _so_ pleased you started this new campaign - even if the charges are more than the indiegogo at least it lets you get at the money sooner and it's so good to hear that you can apply for your passport now 
It's also great to see how much it's raised already and that people have been so generous.
I hope you hear something positive back from the embassy soon.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Michael,
> I'm _so_ pleased you started this new campaign - even if the charges are more than the indiegogo at least it lets you get at the money sooner and it's so good to hear that you can apply for your passport now
> It's also great to see how much it's raised already and that people have been so generous.
> I hope you hear something positive back from the embassy soon.


Roz you were one of the original from the Indiegogo that helped kick start everything. It hasn't been about Indiegogo Life or gofundme, almost everything has come from Kboards - The gofundme has took off, it has already surpassed the Indiegogo by a hundred.I have no idea, but I feel blessed and now at the same time I don't want to let peoples expectations down. I will try to keep updates and keep everyone informed. I am not the chosen one or sent from above I am just a man who made more mistakes in his life then he should have.I thank everyone here to include Harvey for letting this take up space on his forum and for the people who have actually cared about someone who is just ordinary and nothing special. I have never had anything happen to me like this before and I don't really know how to act, all I can say is I am grateful for a chance to return home and with just Indiegogo and gofundme it would never be possible. Kboard is responsible for all that has happened. And I thank everyone for that.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Bumping the thread on Michael's behalf.

$725 raised on the first full day. Let's see if we can reach the target ($2000) before the New Year.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Colin said:


> Bumping the thread on Michael's behalf.
> 
> $725 raised on the first full day. Let's see if we can reach the target ($2000) before the New Year.


That would be *so* good!

#GetMichaelHome


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> That would be *so* good!
> 
> #GetMichaelHome


Roz and Colin, thank you for being a part of my fan club, I can use all the help I can get. I received another donation two hours ago, but I don't want to post the amount after each donation, better to wait until two or more donations. The point being, it does not put anyone on the spot who gave a donation who wants to remain anonymous. If it's two or more and there are two anonymous donations no one will now who gave how much. After one donation and I post everyone would know. I have the link at the beginning will allow anyone to see the amount anytime they wish as well.

No Cat most people who have been following this know I will do the passport online and it requires a courier to pick up and deliver back here, I have explained all of that a few times, I know my wording is often rumbled and hard to understand. I also posted the amounts with the exception of the courier service which I had to guess on the mounts without knowing which courier service they use and talking directly to the service. I also said if I don't hear bak from embassy by 05 Jan 2015 someone said they would take me there to try and get a loan for a plane ticket, so I could use the funds here to help buy a used car or truck, preferably truck because I would stand a better change of getting a job if I had a truck because repairs require sometimes picking up large items from builder supplies or hardware stores.When the funds come I will post pics and a blog, I will be able to explain things better with a blog. I will include some documentation and emails along with some pictures.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what are you using to post to the internet?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

No Cat said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you using to post to the internet?


He has explained that he has a computer (laptop?) but the internet connection is bad and that is why he does not always manage to reply...he has had the computer for long and I believe he was trying to write some books in order to raise money. Maybe later he will be back to explain himself...


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Only $1350 to go and Michael is back home. I know money can be very tight after the Christmas spend-fest, but even a five dollar donation can make a difference.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

No Cat said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you using to post to the internet?


I use what they call pocket wi-fi a small portable battery chargeable router which does not work well and has to be plugged in or the battery dies in amount ten minutes. I found a place to put the router higher where someone else lives and it seems to help now. It's expensive it costs 300 peso for 7 days or 1000 peso for a month and it has a limit of 750 megs a day. they said unlimited, but there is a fair usage clause which makes it 750 megs a day.

The house I had was never completed and sold for less then a used car. The person I was living with received half the money and I received the other half. We had to pay a lot of back depts and neither one of us was left with a lot of money. I bought a cell phone for 100 dollars which broke, I posted about it on this forum about a month ago a lenovo, getting hot and the wi fi no longer working. I bought a laptop which I am using to post this now a Acer Aspire E1-422. I had a TV I bought a flat screen 20" I sold to buy food and now where I live they have a 17" large type TV non-flat screen that is the property of the owner here. I have a small refrigerator and flip flops a few back packs and some sheets. Before the campaign I had just under 5 dollars in my bank account. I sold everything I owned to help pay for survival, food and bills while I was living in Quezon city. I now live in a squatter area where there is no rent or electric bill and I live in someone else's house. I am lucky I am not living in the street.

After there was nothing else to sell I moved into the squatter area. The person went with me to put in a claim for Social security disability, now they see I might not get it and they want me to get out. I saw you posted about chasing girls under a different name I believe it was you. I have not had a beer in a long time. I have not seen the inside of a bar also in a long time.

I will post a blog for doubters and keep the questions coming. I will answer them the best I can, if you are looking for a saint, you will not find one with me, In 2005 Feb when I first came to the Philippines I chased girls and bar hoped. That same R&R after a week I met someone and bar hoped with her. After my next R&R I met her again and on my R&R. I spent a good three or four days getting drunk together with her before returning to where I lived and I left the beer in the bar, I did not have beer in my refridge and I had the same girl for all those years, if I went to the bar she went with me or I did not go. Two years ago, 2012 started my nightmare they did the operations and my life took a falling crash to the floor. It has been that way ever since.I am not a saint, and I have done a lot of wild things in my life, stuff that could shock people. I stayed loyal to the person I was with and during the time we were together I was with her not messing around with other girls, if we drank, we drank together. I am kind of a one girl kind of person, it's hard to give your love to more then one person.

The wildness in me has been gone for a long time and maybe God has paid me back with suffering, maybe I was due what happened to me.

My dream that never came true was to have the white picket fence and a nice house in the country with a woman by my-side to enjoy quiet times together with and to hold each others hand and enjoy each others company, a best friend and lover. I am now just trying to move forward and try to get back on my feet. If you look under the rocks you will find someone who in his younger days was a hell raiser and wild, those days are over.

The early part of the war in Iraq, America in Oct 2004, when I signed up was not prepared for the war. We had soldiers coming by the boat loads and they had no where to live. A frantic pace for everyone there, metal connexs were brought in without Air Conditioning and heat and we had to work often 15 plus hours a day for 7 days a week. Now add I was in Anaconda which is in Ballad, Iraq. The base was called mortarritaville, we got hit with mortars every single day and often spent three or four hours a day in bunkers while they tried there best to kill us. when my r&r came after 4 months I had no girls or beer and when I got off the plane I was like a dog who had been locked up in a cage, if you have never lived like that it is not fair to judge.

Later on I worked at an Iranian refugee camp at camp Ashraf. I took the job as a temp job for two weeks so someone could go on R&R. The place where the Iranian terrorist worked was in a tent city where they had two sections the regular people who had escaped from the PMOI-Peoples Military Organization Iran and the hard core dangerous people. I had to give them A/C or at least attempt to. I had a mess when I go there work orders pilled up incomplete and none of the Indian workers would go to the tent city where the Iranians worked, they were threatened and the military had to send a reaction force, lock and loaded to get the Indians out of there before they got hurt. My first job was to try and fix the mess and make it safer for the Indian people to work. I went straight to the leader who was an ex body guard for Saddam and I had to hide my fear and act Macho, I am 6' 2" and at the time about 220 lbs, I was big, but he was bigger and with a lot of muscle and ugliness about him. I told him the truth I was sent to make this work and get A/C in there camp, if I felt it dangerous I did not have to bring the Indians in there camp.

I told the guy about me, and how I did not have to ever fix anything and they could sweat to death for all I cared, they could enjoy the 150 degree days without Air Conditioning.Iranians for the most part are very smart people and the leaders English was very good. He told me they understood the supplies were limited and he did not expect miracles, but he hated to be lied to, promises to fix there A/C units a month later still no one showed up and things like that. I told him this is my plan, am don't expect much. I have Six Iranians and I will use them to work inside your camp and sometimes if the Indians have no work fixing the American soldiers A/C units I will bring them here.I told him the American soldiers had priority and they received any new A/C units and he would receive the old junk, he said he understood. I told him if anything is stolen from our trucks or If any of my people is threatened, Iranian or Indian. I will never allow anyone to work in your camp again. My promise to him was simple I gave him a time when I would make repairs and if something happened where I could not get parts I would come to him personally and update him on a new time when repairs could be made. My people were given tea and treated like kings from that time forward, work orders were no longer backed up and the refuge camp had A/C, I made the stuff work. I kept my promise, and so did he. I received a double wide living container and a supervisor position where I worked at that camp till it closed. then I went to work at al asad. All the big guy wanted was not to be lied to..

If you go to my facebook page you will see I have some Indian followers, I worked their butts off, but I treated them with respect and I made sure I put as much effort in working them hard as finding ways they could rest and take breaks without being harassed. At camp Ashraf my guys were hated with Jealousy, they would sit down reading comic books while others had to pick up trash around the camp. I protected my guys. I told the camp manager he had no back upped work orders, and no fighting at the tents where the Iranians lived, the Military was not calling him ten times a day asking why work orders were not done, our trucks were always clean, our shop was spotless and you had nothing to complain about, I told him to leave my guys alone or transfer me back to my old base, I gained a ton of respect from my guys and they all wanted to work at my shop after that. If a work order came at lunch time they did it and did not complain, they eat after the work order was finished.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Just started my blog and thought I would send a little document. LOA = for Afghanistan. "Letter of Authorization"

If you don't work in Afghanistan you don't get the letter, I don't have pdf editing software so I just copy and pasted it, removed my street name for clemson and my SS number. I am just starting on it and will continue to work on it. The letters are updted periodialy, I had more then a handful of them in Iraq because I was their along time. Afghanistan only one year. *Made the letter easy to read*

http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_23.html

a email I received to get my Government ID card I was approved but failed the medical. I did not include the company logo on the email, it's not mine to include.
http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_40.html

*DD 214*
http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_88.html

Picture of me in Iraq
http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_62.html

Camp Ashraf in Iraq the PMOI refugee camp.
http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_74.html

Iraq I will send when I get cell phone, I have some old docs somewhere for that and I will send after i take pics with cell phone when I get or if i find anything through emails or folders, i do have a email getting finger prints from KBR for flor and my energy guide is at al asad in Iraq standing in a 60 ton package unit, that's me.

The months and times might be a little off, but I am old and not a college professor in the memory department.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

So you were in Afghanistan in 2012?  

Veteran services will probably want a copy of your DD Form 214, if you make it back to the states and want assistance. Good luck!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I was in Kabul at camp Eggers near the US embassy. In Iraq I was at Anaconda Balad and Camp Ashraf and Camp Al Asad.

I left Afghanistan in Dec 2012 and I lie in a bed the day before Christmas after I had my operations. Never went back, I was force reduction cut 6 days before I got my year end bonus, I was sent on emergency leave for six weeks to recover from operations, still makes me angry when i think about how they cut me 6 days before i was due a year end bonus of 3,250.00.The Insurance company said it was prior conditions and gave me nothing either.

Tried getting hired by Dyna corp even got the job, only to have to take a physical and have the same people fail me again. They used the Canadian Specialist hospital in Dubai for my physical. That is when I got black listed, all the good jobs use the same physical requirements which is determined by the military guide lines. I was a risk factor of 24 and I believe you need 16 or less. risk factor means you will be dead within ten years if your ranking is 24, not acceptable. The doctors wrote a report for the Insurance company that made it seem like I was dead already.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Added some pictures on the second page, you can see the links up above.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

There have got to be services for overseas vets, no? Did you let the embassy know you are one? Anyway, good luck with your passport. Happy holidays.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

No Cat said:


> There have got to be services for overseas vets, no? Did you let the embassy know you are one? Anyway, good luck with your passport. Happy holidays.


I don't want to hang around here to find out, they know I'm a vet. I filled all my paperwork out for SS disability about four months ago and talked with one of their agents at the embassy's. As soon as the money is transfered to my bank account. I will go online to do my passport and get a cell phone and take pictures and work on my blog to try and re-energize Idiegogo and gofundme if I can, Idiegogo Life might just be a dead horse in the water over there, my add t Idiegogo is at the bottom of the pile over there. I have no idea where it is at gofundme I could not find it when I did a public search. They pick the gere it will be in so I don't even know where to look, if I type my name or the title at gofundme I could not get it to pull up. They said on there site once your book is over 500 in donations it shows up in public searches but I don't know where. Happy holiday's for you and your family as well.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your current situation, Michael. Those will be really useful to insert when you eventually publish a book about this stuff. Pics of you in the plane home would be great too. I love happy endings (even if they are only temporary endings).

Best of luck!


Philip


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Philip Gibson said:


> Looking forward to seeing pictures of your current situation, Michael. Those will be really useful to insert when you eventually publish a book about this stuff. Pics of you in the plane home would be great too. I love happy endings (even if they are only temporary endings).
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Philip


Philip all I can say is you better be sitting down when you click on the link on my home page for pictures in the Philippines, no way in hell would you believe what you re about to see when you click the link.  First I'll get the passport thing done and try to get a courier to pick it up, after I will take pictures after I get the phone and post them for all to see.  I made suggestions for improvements, but I was told it's my house not your's. Which is true, just wait till you see.  I'm happy I live here, it sure beats the heck out of the streets. It gives a new meaning to the word, so you think you have it bad.

The streets here for a foreigner almost guarantee the laptop and back pack stolen and someone push's a pointy piece of metal into your body. I live in a bad area if your a Filipino. No foreigners here, only me.  seems like for the last ten years I have always lived in the no fly zone, two wars in combat zones and now this.

It would be nice to live in a peaceful place for a change. Where people did not have intentions to always kill you.

The tourist areas here are relatively safe for everyone, other then someone trying to steal your wallet every few feet or so. But no harm done and kind of peaceful especially if your bigger and meaner than they are. I am excited about taking pictures and getting my passport done. The pictures aught to get the shock and awe going.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz, thanks for all the tweets. It has a category listing now, they selected medical instead of emergency. I looked through 14 page and I did not find it. I have no idea why they picked medical.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Roz, thanks for all the tweets.


No problem, I'm not sure if it'll help at all but it can't do any harm.

To add to what you were saying above about not being a saint - my take on it is that we've *all* made bad decisions or stupid choices at some point in the past; nobody is perfect. But Michael's current situation seems so awful, nobody deserves to live like that. So if we can do something to alleviate things for him and at least get him back to the USA I feel we should at least try.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> No problem, I'm not sure if it'll help at all but it can't do any harm.
> 
> To add to what you were saying above about not being a saint - my take on it is that we've *all* made bad decisions or stupid choices at some point in the past; nobody is perfect. But Michael's current situation seems so awful, nobody deserves to live like that. So if we can do something to alleviate things for him and at least get him back to the USA I feel we should at least try.


The internet is a marvel in it's self, I could not imagine not having it. The over abundance of information in some respects has made the internet, well useless.

Examples- Google in the beginning the stuff you found was factual, we could use it. Now if you look up something on google for research, you have to check at least four or five links until you find something remotely true. Twitter suffers the same thing, tweets plaster us everyday and it's hard to absorb all the information people tweet, so after time we look at the tweets less and less until we reach the point we don't even bother to look at them anymore. Tweets such as mine to help out or tweets to buy books are plentiful. Useful information is not so easy to find. The news channels even tweet silly stuff, when they don't have a story worth while. Thanks for trying and you never know it could reach someone who still reads their tweets.

I wanted to comment on one of your book cover's. Nobody's Hero. The idea for the cover is incredible. I love how the moon blends in with everything, one of the best covers I have seen in a while... Ton's of thank you's for all your help and Colin' has pushed this as well and so have a few other's.

I want to try and get my blog done after the cell phone gets here to try and give the fund raiser a chance with the public, Kboard has given a ton already I would like to try and reach out to the general public and see how that goes, maybe a blog included with a link in my description would help. The fundraiser in the Medical section is not helping at all, lot's of people with cancer and very critical aliments, not what my blurb is about, yes it tells of injuries, but it's suppose to tell of needing to return home more then the medical side. I will add pics of my foot and the blisters and the cut, but also of the living conditions. Honestly I don't know how people can deal with such hardships here, hardly a day goes by that I hope I'm blessed and die in my sleep so I don't have to spend another day here.

I know other's here must feel the same way.I see the look's of hopelessness in the peoples eye's, it burns into your memory and you cannot forget it.I call this place the land God forgot. Everything is a constant struggle for survival here, love really does not exist here. Love needs something to feed it, stress free life, ability to feed yourself and have shelter, someone who compliments you and enjoys your company. I don't see any of that here. Still they make ton's of baby's even though they cannot feed them, many will roam he streets or be discarded in the streets by parents who can no longer take care of them.

You buy a pizza, after you Finnish you throw away the box, replace box with child and you get the message. I see they cry when they are not with their kids, but when they are with their kids they don't even know where their kids are at, makes no sense to me. I am not a good parent and I don't ever want to be again, I think the kids deserve someone who cares, I lack the ability to be a parent, that happened during my childhood. I am not a good parent, but still It's not a great feeling to see the hundred's upon hundreds of kids everywhere who will go hungry, that is just the kids around you, add the whole Philippines, the number would be in the millions. Anyway this place is not for me.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> I wanted to comment on one of your book cover's. Nobody's Hero. The idea for the cover is incredible. I love how the moon blends in with everything, one of the best covers I have seen in a while...


Thanks so much for the kind words, Michael. I do my own covers (I have some graphics background) but it's not my forte so I _do_ worry about them.

That particular picture is adapted from one by a talented artist on Deviantart.


If you search the Stock images section on Deviantart you can find some good stuff, but you have to check their terms as not all of them allow usage outside of Deviantart and/or for commercial purposes. And of course, as with all covers, the typography matters at least as much as the photo or graphic you use...


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words, Michael. I do my own covers (I have some graphics background) but it's not my forte so I _do_ worry about them.
> 
> That particular picture is adapted from one by a talented artist on Deviantart.
> 
> ...


The one you posted does not work for me-no excitement when I see it, I think a lot has to do how you blend the word hero in the the picture and it brings life to the image and add's the excitement. I guess the ability to ee what a image is now and what it can be is very important for a graphic designer. I lack in that department. Here is the link for your cover off of Amazon, completed with the font's like you mentioned makes a world of difference.
Now if you look at the word hero on your cover, that is where I would have failed, I would have made it dark so it could be seen easily over the moon. If I did that the cover would not blend and it would no longer have the excitement which every designer is out to get with their art work. It is amazing how font's can turn a not so hot image in to a work of art, your cover show's just that. Great job designing it. I put your image next to the stock so everyone could see what a difference the font's for a cover really do make.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Al Asad Iraq a incoming sandstorm. The sand bags and t-walls were in Iraq and Afghanistan to protect against incoming mortar and rocket fire.
From my seven years in Iraq Alsad was the most peaceful of all to include Afghanistan. It was nothing like Anaconda was in late 2004 and 2005 where we were blasted with mortars every single day and sometimes rockets. Anaconda "Balad" after the middle part of 2005 incoming attacks slowed down a lot but in the beginning it was a nightmare, many people left and went home. Al Asad I never remembered ever having incoming in my 1.5 years there, but a lot of nasty sandstorms.

Camp Ashraf did not receive incoming but people died there and on one such day the PMOI when I was getting ready to leave I forget the numbers, but over twenty people were ran over with trucks, beaten with pipes and stick's a real horror story for some there. It was not as safe as Al Asad because someone in the terrorist defector camp could kill you, the lock down when they had a uprising was proof of that. Somethings I saw there has added to sleepless nights. Cruelty towards people, neglect to the point of starvation while under the UN care, supposedly. The definition of war is not pretty rings true. I watched people who were strong and muscular end up like skeletons because of... anyway, not nice.

My eight years in the middle east it was the only place where I thought no one had a interest to kill you.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Roz Marshall said:


> No problem, I'm not sure if it'll help at all but it can't do any harm.
> 
> To add to what you were saying above about not being a saint - my take on it is that we've *all* made bad decisions or stupid choices at some point in the past; nobody is perfect. But Michael's current situation seems so awful, nobody deserves to live like that. So if we can do something to alleviate things for him and at least get him back to the USA I feel we should at least try.


Agreed, Roz. Can all Kboard members who have not gained official saint status please donate a few dollars for a worthy cause.

Link: http://www.gofundme.com/jatrfc

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Colin


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I never hit the ground like your suppose to, I just got out of the way in a hurry. The norm was two and sometimes three mortars one after another.

You never forget the sound they make, like a large 14 wheel dump truck dropping a load of dirt and the tail gate slamming shut. One night in Anaconda we were hit with 12 rockets, one after another. Rockets are bad news. I lie on the floor next to my bed, I was not going to go out and look for a bunker.

If we had incoming and I was outside. I just headed for a bunker they were everywhere. When I first got there I ran for the bunker, when it was almost over my eight years in the middle east. I got complacent and could careless about incoming or gunfire, if I was using Skype outside I continue to use it until the military yelled at me to go to a bunker. The longer your in places like that the stupider you get. Soon you don't care anymore, it no longer scares you, only annoys you. Complacency kills. It's when you lose your fear that stupid mistakes are made.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*UPDATE:*​
gofundme is still at 765.00 and has been dead in the water for a day.

Indiegogo Life has seen no activity in four or five days and still remains at 620.00

Two donations from Paypal the amounts are not disclosed, for privacy issues.

I hope in a few days to take some pictures after I take care of my passport and add a link to both websites to visit my website for information and pictures about my fund raiser.

I had a few people asking about paypal and I added a link to both websites with my paypal name.

So far social media has not helped. I have almost 2000 twitter followers and only 75 from facebook.

I have 9 donations from gofundme and 18 from Idiegogo, with my best guesses from the combined total of 27 people who gave donations, at least 24 were from Kboards. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> ...It is amazing how fonts can turn a not so hot image in to a work of art...


I learned a lot studying good covers eg those by Jason Gurley. He does wonderful things with typography.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> I learned a lot studying good covers eg those by Jason Gurley. He does wonderful things with typography.


He's the one who did covers for Hugh Howey isn't he?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Outbound ticket for first R&R from Eggers. Bagram to dubai, Leave base in a military convoy armed with machine guns and we used Mraps. Hoped on a old Russian helicopter with Fluor private helicopter pilots who had no machine guns moutned on there helicopter like we had when we flew from Camp Ashraf to anaconda we flew in Black hawks with Army pilots armed with 7.62 caliber machine guns, a shorter version of the M-60 I forgot what they call them. They were not using the saw which is the machinegun in 5.56mm. After we got to Bagram we flew a civilian charter plane to dubai. We slept in Bagram in tents with about 100 people in them, Living conditions in Iraq working for KBR were good, Fluor it was the pits. Fluor promised the military they would give them the good living areas and fluor would take the junk. It should have been like that for KBR, but I am glad it was not. My room at eggers was a 20 foot connex with three people living in it, including myself, I stayed out of it most of the time, go my clothes to take shower and spent very little time there. I never slept more than 4 hours a night anyway. If you coughed in the connex you woke someone up. I hated it and felt suffocated in it and slept in a chair in a reading room a lot or at the green bean coffee shop sometimes.

http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_28.html


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> He's the one who did covers for Hugh Howey isn't he?


Yes, though unfortunately he's stopped doing covers to order now as he's so busy with his own writing projects.

Studying good designers and analysing what makes them work is a good way to learn, the same way as reading and analysing good writing can help our own writing (tho' if the story is good I find it hard to analyse as I'm so busy reading and enjoying!)


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Yes, though unfortunately he's stopped doing covers to order now as he's so busy with his own writing projects.
> 
> Studying good designers and analysing what makes them work is a good way to learn, the same way as reading and analysing good writing can help our own writing (tho' if the story is good I find it hard to analyse as I'm so busy reading and enjoying!)


I need to work on many things, grammar, cover design and a good story that the readers will enjoy to read, so far I have not written that one. Reading is important for ideas and the proper use of words. A ready good writer that is not so much in the gore area like Steven King or me, is Nora Roberts. I don't know if guy's are suppose to like her books, but I do. Daniel Steele is pretty good as well. Lately I have not been able to read more then a few pages of anything. I need to clear my thoughts. Thanks for bringing this thread forward, I did not want to because I feel Kboards has done enough and I'm tired of always pushing the campaigns.

I received around 2000 books on a 16 gig memory stick from a Scottish Electrician in Afghanistan. Good books, So I don't have any accuses for not reading except the will or desire. The military and contractors received tons of free reading material that was donated to them. Anyone who had a government ID was allowed to have access to the free books. How they got all the books on a memory stick I have no idea. I have a very large ebook library. The books are not brand new stuff, but good books. I have all the famous authors, at least 3 or 4 years old and many are old classics. No Hugh Howey.  Take care and thanks.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

There has got to be some way you can get off the island for the $765 you already have? I hope?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> There has got to be some way you can get off the island for the $765 you already have? I hope?


Nope, As I stated in all my messages. I bought a cell phone with the money that arrived it is charging now and I just received a email from the embassy, I found a voice mail box that actually works. The phone is a no thrills Acer Liquid E600 Philippines cost 8,999 peso which right at 200 US dollars as I said in the messages here. I am now on line working on my passport renewal and once I finish that I am waiting for phone to charge I will buy load for the phone and if I am given a number to call for a courier I will call that number and update on the status. By tomorrow I will have the pictures on line and hopefully my blog online as well. here is the auto reply I received.

Antipino, MarkJohn - FSP Manila
To	me Dec 29 at 11:23 PM
THE EMBASSY IS CLOSED FOR A HOLIDAY FROM DECEMBER 29, 2014 TO JANUARY 4, 2015. I WILL GET BACK TO YOUR QUERIES AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. HAPPY NEW YEAR.
Reply, Reply All or Forward | More

I will give him one day to respond and if not I will go on 06 January 2015 to the embassy. I bought the phone and some food, no alcohol or girls, I will be here on new years not at a party. The person who said they would let me stay in America has not responded to my email in a week, that does not matter I will go anyway, regardless if they let me stay or not. I told them in America I would buy food and gas for the car, but still no response. I just wanted to post an update and I have to start on the passport now. I was going to the embassy on the 5Th but I will give him one day to respond, if I have a case worker things get done faster.

Anyway it's passport time, see you all later.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Just went online and I have to take two passport photos 2 x 2 and submitted them with a courier. The way they do this makes no sense at all. First I fill out the pdf form and print it out and have a courier pick it up, then I wait for them to call me, then I go to the embassy and pay with cash or bank card, then I wait for the passport to finish and a courier will deliver it back to me. Why not just have me hand deliver the application and pay then? It makes no sense at all how they do this.

The application is short, I will go tomorrow and try to find a place that takes passport pictures and get two made to submit with the courier, I will do my best, but it's new years eve and everyone will probably be drunk by tomorrow, I will give it a try anyway and fill out the application the same time at a internet cafe so I have access to a printer.

Here's the url to the page I just read that make no sense at all.
http://manila.usembassy.gov/service/passports/renewal.html
I'm charging the phone still and after it's charged I will try to work on my blog. If anyone can make any sense of the url let me know. Why the carrier and not hand deliver and pay at same time then just pay the courier to deliver it back to me. Passport being expired a month ago should not be a problem as long as it did not expire five years ago.
The person letting me stay here is not here and when she gets back I will ask her if she knows where to get passport pictures taken, I have no idea if she will come home tonight or tomorrow, I just live here and she does not tell me about her business and I don't want to know anyway.

Someone told me to forget about it, everything will be closed till 02 Jan 2015. No pictures for passport until then. I will not have it expedited either, it says it takes 2 to three weeks and to have it expedited is less then 3 weeks. It's the same thing. The cost went up ten it use to be 100 and now 110, but there i no need to pay the extra 60 for the same time frame.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Update,

Here are pictures from where I"m Living now.

I'M tired and will continue tomorrow working on the blog and post more pics and hopefully a finished blog. The pics were taken with the new cell phone.

No passport pics til the second so that has to wait until then. everything is closed for the holidays, and the drunks have started early.

http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_96.html


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Just looked at the pictures of the place where you're staying. My gosh, I don't know how people can live there! But I know that many people in developing countries live in similar, or even worse, conditions. Looks like there is a lot of mold in your shack. I'm glad the cat is helping with the rat problem.

Glad to hear your passport renewal process is underway. I looked at the U.S. embassy website, and the process seems convoluted to me too. Certainly they could do it in a more efficient way! Sounds like it will be around the end of January before they deliver the new passport to you, considering that a few days are lost because of the holiday.

Your blog is looking good. I like the section with descriptions of your books.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> No passport pics til the second so that has to wait until then. everything is closed for the holidays, and the drunks have started early.


Roll on 2nd January!

The pics look pretty bad, tho' the loo looked surprisingly clean. Some photos of outside might be interesting.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Bluebonnet said:


> Just looked at the pictures of the place where you're staying. My gosh, I don't know how people can live there! But I know that many people in developing countries live in similar, or even worse, conditions. Looks like there is a lot of mold in your shack. I'm glad the cat is helping with the rat problem.
> 
> Glad to hear your passport renewal process is underway. I looked at the U.S. embassy website, and the process seems convoluted to me too. Certainly they could do it in a more efficient way! Sounds like it will be around the end of January before they deliver the new passport to you, considering that a few days are lost because of the holiday.
> 
> Your blog is looking good. I like the section with descriptions of your books.


Without the cats you could not live here, two or three are constantly hunting, if they take a day off the rats appear like during a flood, they just swim in looking for higher ground.

Many people here live on the streets and in far less favorable conditions then myself. I lived in better conditions in two wars, much better. So you can imagine how many people have to suffer through out the world, even some places in America are suffering as well, but no one ever see's that, they only see the holiday movies and the glitter of the Hollywood scene.

The living style you suffer physically, but the most suffering comes from within, depression and thoughts of other bad things. Mold is not a problem, it's all open here to the elements, pics do not show it well, but the walls on three sides stop a good three feet from the ceiling. Everyone should experience living like this, nights, turn in to days when you don't even eat, no food in your belly, violence all around you and you think sometimes you wish they would send a stray bullet your way to end it, it's madness at times. We have the worst place around us, but at least we have running water and many of the others don't. we can put water in a bucket and wash our-self's, other's have to use the public bathroom to bath. I just use it to go to the bathroom.

I spent a lot of time in the military sleeping in the woods with nothing more than I carried on my bak for a month at a time, many of different times.Still it does not compare to here, Maybe because of the constant depression all around and he fighting all the time, people are always screaming at each other all the time.

I have found out in my near million years of live that if you have peace in your life you can live and survive in far worse conditions than here. I'm blessed, I have cats that are strays that come here to hunt and control the rats. Once I stressed the importance to the kill here to stop hitting the cat's and showed her what happens when she does, the cat's stop coming and the rats reappear, she finally leaves the cats alone, I throw a table scrape there way when I have it and pet the wildest one from time to time. So the cats stay around.

I guess I will finish the blog and link it on Idiegogo life and gofundme, it can't hurt. I have no idea what to name the link, any ideas? Authentication for fundraiser? Some information on my blog? Anyone have a title for the link? And should I put it in a update or attach it to the top of the description. Taking more pictures outside is not a good idea, people are not fond of a foreigner taking pictures with a camera around here. if anyone has info on a good title for the link and where I should place the link in the fund raiser please PM me. Thanks everyone. And I did finally receive a email yesterday from America where I will stay for a short while till I get back on my feet. They might forget to pick me up at the airport or something like that and I don't know how to get their, but eventually they will answer their email and come pick me up.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*UPDATE:* $835.00 at gofundme

My "WEBPAGE" finally. http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/the-story-is-on-fund-raiser-page.html

I found no emails or anything on Iraq, but the pictures are proof enough, I"M the ugly one in the anaconda picture and the energy guide book with a 60 ton carrier package unit is in Iraq at the swimming pool at camp Al Asad. If someone want's to dig deep I worked for KBR and my Employee number was 324402 I started in Oct 2004 I have an Industrial secret clearance and a approved SF-85.

I will add the links in the next hour or two for gofundme and Indiegogo. If something is wrong with my webpage let me know and I will try to change it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Great to see the total has improved  

On your web page, add links to the GoFundMe campaign - link the words 'fund raiser page' at the top, and, at the bottom after the last paragraph add another paragraph/sentence saying something like 'Please donate to my GoFundMe campaign' (where all apart from 'please' is a link).

Or perhaps split the last paragraph into 2 separate sentence/paragraphs and add the link as above. That way you'd be finishing with the thank you and New Year wishes.

In marketing parlance, the 'Please donate' is a "call to action" and action is what you're needing! Glad to hear things are moving.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Great to see the total has improved
> 
> On your web page, add links to the GoFundMe campaign - link the words 'fund raiser page' at the top, and, at the bottom after the last paragraph add another paragraph/sentence saying something like 'Please donate to my GoFundMe campaign' (where all apart from 'please' is a link).
> 
> ...


Roz, I made the changes, thank you.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update:*

I finished my passport pictures, then I went to the internet cafe to fill out my application for the passport and I printed it out, bought a few folders and called Air 21 only to waste all of my load to music, finally I called their main number and I was told they are closed until the 5 th . The courier uses a special courier for the embassy. I asked if I call what does that mean to me? When will they pick it up, she told me no later then the 6 th she thought, but it was not her office and she told me when I called on the 5 th they could answer my questions.

The balance has not changed on the fund raiser. Just an update like I promised. Take care and happy 2015.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update:*
$950.00 A few donations came in last night and now the fundraiser is getting close to hitting $1000.00 and the halfway point.
Thank you to everyone who has helped with donations or passing the word or both.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*UPDATE:* No new donations in 2 days. Amount is not $950.00 I changed my blurb a little bit, maybe good, maybe not, don't know.

I finally got a hold of the courier service, they are working today. Scheduled pick up is tomorrow between 8 and 5 PM. They could not pick it up today.

Then after a few days I should get a email to come pay for the passport at the embassy and at that time I will try to get an emergency loan to fly to America.

I just received this from the embassy where I asked for help for a plane ticket.

Antipino, MarkJohn - FSP Manila
To	me
CC	[email protected] Jan 4 at 6:31 PM
Dear Mr. Buckley:

I am forwarding your email to the American Citizens Services Branch of the Embassy.

They will respond to you shortly.

Thank you.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

That's good news. Looks like you are making progress now!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

A dear John letter from the Embassy telling me no for a plane ticket. I will call the number given tomorrow and talk to a case worker if they decide to answer the phone.

The email:
ACS InfoManila
To	me Jan 4 at 11:16 PM


Dear Mr. Buckley:
We refer to your email below, requesting Embassy’s assistance in returning to the United States. Please note that U.S. citizens traveling abroad can sometimes run out of funds because of imprudence, robbery or other unforeseen circumstances. Frequently, individuals may feel they are destitute when in fact they are simply low on cash. Remember that credit cards, debit cards and ATM cards may also be used to obtain cash or pay bills.
The Embassy’s role in such cases is to try to contact family or friends in the U.S. who can send funds directly to the citizen or through the Overseas Citizens Services of the US Department of State.  The Embassy can facilitate the contact between the person in distress and his or her helper in the U.S. and enable the funds transfer process. If you wish to avail of this service, please contact the American Citizens Services Unit at Tel. No. 02-301-2000, extensions 2246 or 2567, during regular business hours (7:30 am to 12:00 noon and 1:00 pm to 4:30 pm, Mondays through Fridays except Philippine and American holidays) to discuss your situation with a caseworker.
Thank you.
American Citizens Services
U.S. Embassy Manila
Telephone Nos. 02-301-2000, extensions 2246 or 2567
/mbp


This email is UNCLASSIFIED.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

It would be great if there were a way to crowdfund airline miles. Do you know what airline you would be using to return home?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Janet I checked ticket prices for mid to the end of February and it looks like the best option to fly into Greenville, SC would be United Airlines. Tickets one way refundable cost 1,100 to 2 thousand plus. I see no problem getting a ticket through Expedia during February for 1100 to 1,300 range. After talking to a case worker on the phone I was redirected to a counselor who made promised and never kept them. They have a repatriation loan , but a application. Needs to be filled out. After calling the Embassy back a few times asking to speak to the consular. I still have not received the application in my email.
I will call again later. It's 3:40 am now, to early to call. Courier picked up the passport yesterday so the Embassy has that now. It Seems like the Embassy does their best to avoid someone and not help. The plan was for the counselor to send me the application so when They email me to come pay for the passport I could bring the completed repatriation loan paper with me. Bare min to fly with cheap ticket, airport fees and immigration, taxi and such would be 1600 plus. Embassy is doing their best to avoid me.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

The 2 campaigns have both fizzled out and the hopes of getting back and getting a old junker car or truck are not looking to good. I have changed the blurb a few times but it does not seem to make a difference, my cause does not really matter to anyone except for Kboards. The outside world could careless.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

The embassy people sound like typical bureaucrats who won't go the extra mile to help a fellow American. But don't lose heart. Getting the passport is an important first step to coming home.

If it is only Kbers who will help, then that's the way it will be. You have a group of supporters here, and we will keep doing whatever we can to bring you home. We won't forget you.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Bluebonnet said:


> The embassy people sound like typical bureaucrats who won't go the extra mile to help a fellow American. But don't lose heart. Getting the passport is an important first step to coming home.
> 
> If it is only Kbers who will help, then that's the way it will be. You have a group of supporters here, and we will keep doing whatever we can to bring you home. We won't forget you.


Kboard made it possible and I am thankful for that, I will work on re-writing my blurb today and try to awake the general public. I have re-written it many of times with no apparent difference. I called again and the embassy answering service who answers all incoming calls told me they are in a meeting today and for me to call back tomorrow, I will call again tomorrow.
The biggest issue was the passport and the courier picked it up yesterday. I cannot write my books anymore and I have not been able to even read more than a page of two from the many of eBooks I have. My sales have dried up and my next books will be with a pen name, I have no choice because of the same person who has one stared my books for over a year.
I will make it back to the states and I cannot mentally live here anymore, the hardship is always less important to the stuff that is in your head. I could survive on a lot less then now, I have eaten now for the first time in a long time and my passport has finally started the renew process I am only waiting for the email to come and pay for it which I have the funds to pay because of Kboards, without a passport your dead in the water here.

Something happens to a person inside when they are always in the way, I am in the way for a long time, not wanted and a handi-cap for the people around me.
They all know I am doing the passport now and trying to leave which has lessened the hostility a little bit.

I feel like the first Rambo movie when he returns home and just wants to be left alone, but no one will leave him alone, kin of what I have felt here in the Philippines. You are a foreigner and everyone thinks your rich and they want your money, I told them to just think about it for a minute please, if I'm rich why in the H*ll would I be living in Caloocan? Why not mcCarthy or a nice place, not this H*ll hole. If I try to buy noodles that cost 7 or 8 peso they try to charge me 10 peso, everyday it's like that because the color of my skin.Before when I had a good job I always helped out the people and gave money and food. I even gave 400 dollars when I was in Iraq when our community had a typhoon to help buy food for the people there.
I have pain in my heart when I see people who suffer and are hungry, but they can't understand that I am one of them now, who has gone to bed hungry and have had insects feed on me all the time.
It's time to leave here and with any luck I will be gone near the end of February. I just don't belong here, it's not my home. They asked me when I first came here if I wanted to be a dual citizen one day and I told them 100% no, I have no need for a passport from another country. My Grandfathers are both dead now, I don't need them turning in their graves if I did something foolish like that. When I first came here I was under the impression it was easier to survive when I got older with no retirement and only a social security pension at 62 if I lived in the Philippines. The Philippines is not cheap anymore and it's not home. It's a different culture and we are different people.
I can never be free if I live here, I will always be a foreigner, always... I don't belong and the book I had on Philippines hidden secrets was made so others did not make the same mistakes as I did, I unpublished it because some people did not like it, who must have not read it.
People here have learned to accept life for what it is, alcohol abuse and karaoke is the order of the day here. I still have hope and I don't want to give up, yet.
I have no desire to be a drunk singing all the time how they get the money to buy alcohol I have no Idea.
Once i get to America I will try to start life all over again, it beats the heck out of being a drunk and giving up, I don't want to end up like Hemingway, he gave up, I am not giving up.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Kboard made it possible and I am thankful for that, I will work on re-writing my blurb today and try to awake the general public. I have re-written it many of times with no apparent difference. I called again and the embassy answering service who answers all incoming calls told me they are in a meeting today and for me to call back tomorrow, I will call again tomorrow.
> The biggest issue was the passport and the courier picked it up yesterday. I cannot write my books anymore and I have not been able to even read more than a page of two from the many of eBooks I have. My sales have dried up and my next books will be with a pen name, I have no choice because of the same person who has one stared my books for over a year.
> I will make it back to the states and I cannot mentally live here anymore, the hardship is always less important to the stuff that is in your head. I could survive on a lot less then now, I have eaten now for the first time in a long time and my passport has finally started the renew process I am only waiting for the email to come and pay for it which I have the funds to pay because of Kboards, without a passport your dead in the water here.
> 
> ...


Good post! Hope to see an edited version of that in a future book of yours. Don't lose the stuff you are posting here - it could be literary gold for you.

Best of luck with all the bureaucratic stuff.

Philip


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I received the email a short time ago from the embassy to tell me to come and pay for my passport so they can start processing it. I will call tomorrow and hopefully they will email me the form for the loan, if not I will go to the embassy on Friday regardless. It's crazy, I can't get them to send the form after they said they would. Without the form it will mean a extra trip if I don't have everything that the form they are sending requires.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> I received the email a short time ago from the embassy to tell me to come and pay for my passport so they can start processing it. I will call tomorrow and hopefully they will email me the form for the loan, if not I will go to the embassy on Friday regardless. It's crazy, I can't get them to send the form after they said they would. Without the form it will mean a extra trip if I don't have everything that the form they are sending requires.


At worst, hopefully you can fill out the form when you go there. Could they ask for anything apart from your passport and bank details?

Between the 2 campaigns you'd nearly have enough for a ticket, but the indiegogo one is a long wait - I hope goFundMe can pick up enough to let you get home. Or, better still, that the embassy get their act together and give you a loan. If it was me I think I'd just sit and wait there until they sorted me out (not go back to the shack). Stick all your stuff in a backpack and be ready to leave for the airport...

What state did you last live in when you were in the States? 
Does anyone here live in the same state and know a local politician who might pick up this campaign to help a veteran? Or does anyone have contacts in the local radio station or newspaper to get some more publicity for Michael? It won't take much more to get him home.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> At worst, hopefully you can fill out the form when you go there. Could they ask for anything apart from your passport and bank details?
> 
> Between the 2 campaigns you'd nearly have enough for a ticket, but the indiegogo one is a long wait - I hope goFundMe can pick up enough to let you get home. Or, better still, that the embassy get their act together and give you a loan. If it was me I think I'd just sit and wait there until they sorted me out (not go back to the shack). Stick all your stuff in a backpack and be ready to leave for the airport...
> 
> ...


South Carolina, the Clemson area by the big University.I received the form, It is just a authorization for them to contact people about me. I gave five names and telephone numbers and I'M sure this part will not be a problem, they will call and ask for money to help buy my plane ticket.  No one has any and if they did they would use it to buy food. They said they needed 3 numbers and I gave them 5 so that should be enough. In the morning I will go to the Embassy to pay for the passport and it should take no more then 2 to 3 weeks before it's delivered back to me. After that I will bring the completed form with the five names and try to talk to a consular. They said you have to show you are destitute which should be pretty easy. I told him to come check out the place where I stay, he asked if I owned anything and I told him nope.

He said it's hard to get approved for the loan, sounds like he is saying no before he even talks to me. I told him I applied for disability he said that has nothing to due with trying to get a loan. Anyway I will try and I will remind him if he starts to say no why he is there, to help and not turn away before you hear the case. I look the part, that is for sure the desert in the middle east aged me ten years especially the seven years I spent in Iraq working in the heat, It reached sometimes over 150 degrees or over 55 Celsius. We could not keep pressure washers running the seals on the water pumps were only designed for 120 degrees. Look at the new picture that was taken with the cellphone today. I look like 76 not 56, it's pathetic how fast I aged in the heat and sun of Iraq.

I shortened my blurb a little bit and instead of saying 11.5 years over seas I only tell of 8 years in the middle east and leave my time in Germany while in the Military out of the description. The bottom line just like during the Vietnam war, vets are not that important and normally no one gives a damn about them anyway.

The number one sentence I hate to hear is thank you for your time served, and some of them come home with a missing leg or arm, often times more than one missing limb and they have to fight to get any assistance at all. I went when the SHTF in 2004 to Iraq it was easy to pass the physical then because they needed people in a bad way, after they no longer need you the importance soon slips away. Contractors blown apart over there had even harder times getting support.

I have seen people with broken legs and myself I could not urinate for three days only blood came out and We had no Medic to treat us he was on R&R. We were told if we go to the military clinic it has to be a matter of life and death or a lost limb or eyesight, anything else they will fire you. The guy with the broken leg gave up and went to the clinic and the military treated him, he lost his job over that. I pissed blood and did not seek help until my supervisor thought I might die and had the military rush me out of a convoy to Bagram, Turns out I had a bad urinary tract infection and some kidney stone problems.

I was given Penicillin and one hour later I could urinate without all the blood. They kept me there for a few days than I returned to work. I had to work like that and I had to go to the bath room every ten minutes where blood only came out, severe pain. How they get away with stuff like that is crazy. KBR always had at least a back up medic, but not Fluor. I did not lose my job over that incident and the supervisor put down he thought I would die that is why the immediate transport. The poor guy with the broken leg, never had a chance he was fired. When that happened I was working with UK people to re-wire the base, they understood and told me to stay close to the bathroom. They all realized what happened to me could happen to any of them. No one forced me to work, but I had to be on the job-site for work. No medic so I had no choice. We worked hard over there in the Middle east, some other bases might have had it easy but I worked hard in both Countries, Iraq and Afghanistan. Installing and repairing A/C units and fixing no heat calls. Afghanistan the Electricians were over whelmed they had to re-wire the base to British standards and the Air Conditioning work had slowed down so I volunteered to help them out, to stay busy. Once I got over there I could not escape to go back to my department, but that's another story.

The campaigns have dried up and changing the blurb has made no difference. I will get home some how, if I have to wait till the end of February than I will wait. I will make it back one way or the other.

I have nothing to go back to, but it's still home and like the wizard of oz, there is no place like home...Maybe it's a gift because home is large now and not just one state, It would have been nice to be about ten years younger, but it is what it is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

You have enough money for the passport and food till you receive the passport. When you receive the passport and you haven't heard anything yet of your loan or social security application, then find out and give us the exact price of a ticket to get home. Start a new campaign for that amount. It's easier to give to a specific goal than to support a grown man with two arms and two legs. We already pay taxes to support them. In March you will be in the States by hook or crook. We will help you.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

drno said:


> You have enough money for the passport and food till you receive the passport. When you receive the passport and you haven't heard anything yet of your loan or social security application, then find out and give us the exact price of a ticket to get home. Start a new campaign for that amount. It's easier to give to a specific goal than to support a grown man with two arms and two legs. We already pay taxes to support them. In March you will be in the States by hook or crook. We will help you.


Hear hear!

I didn't realise the passport would take 2-3 weeks


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

David S. said:


> I'm sure that every United plane that leaves Manila headed for the U.S. is not full and when it takes off all those empty seats are worthless. Again, if someone here knows someone at United, it might be worth a shot. I'm sure Michael would be quite willing to wait a day or two, or stand by, for a half-full plane.


Funnily enough I was thinking something similar earlier, remembering the Tom Hanks film where he ends up living at the airport. I don't know how you get stand-by tickets, but there must be some way, and you'd assume they'd be cheaper?


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

It would be great PR for United if they simply picked up the tab, wouldn't it? 

I don't know how we could go about orchestrating that, though.

Any ideas?

I flew about 200,000 miles in two years a while ago, and on *every * flight the Captain was acknowledging the service of anyone wearing a uniform, and also our veterans.

Seems like a put your money where your mouth is kind of situation for them?

A.E. Williams


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

A.E. Williams said:


> It would be great PR for United if they simply picked up the tab, wouldn't it?
> 
> I don't know how we could go about orchestrating that, though.
> 
> ...


Twitter maybe? I've seen some less worthy things go viral


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Funnily enough I was thinking something similar earlier, remembering the Tom Hanks film where he ends up living at the airport. I don't know how you get stand-by tickets, but there must be some way, and you'd assume they'd be cheaper?


When I was poor, I always bought the much cheaper standby tickets. You just had to be prepared to camp out at the airport - sometimes for days.

Philip


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

I spoke to someone at United Airlines. The donation of miles is entirely possible. However, since Michael does not have a miles account, someone else would have to agree to be the receiver of the miles and to purchase the ticket for him from their account.  It looks like, on United, he would need 40,000 miles and if I had any, I would donate them in a heartbeat but all I have to offer is the information I got from United. 

For the person who mentioned having miles they did not need that are probably expired, it looks like miles only expire if there has been no activity on the account for a period of 36 months (either the earning or redemption of miles counts as activity). 

I asked about the possibility of a deeply discounted hardship ticket and was shut down on that one. So the only discounts are either to be found in booking early or getting a standby flight. Booking now for mid to late February keeps the price right around $900 and booking now for early March drops it to under $800 minus any booking fees. 

Sorry I could not be more help. I tried to get hold of their public relations department in the hope that they might consider helping in order to get some good press but got no response.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't have an account or any miles on United, but would be willing to purchase some for Michael's account if that were possible. Even if we couldn't get enough miles for a ticket, he could buy down the cash price with miles. 

It would be good to avoid the standby situation if possible. As an older person with a lot of chronic pain, it would be torture. And then to have to get on long plane flights and perhaps long layovers? I couldn't do it.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd be happy to transfer my United miles.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

I have some United miles as well. I won't be using them all. It could be tough to get award flights, though. Need to look into availability.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

drno said:


> You have enough money for the passport and food till you receive the passport. When you receive the passport and you haven't heard anything yet of your loan or social security application, then find out and give us the exact price of a ticket to get home. Start a new campaign for that amount. It's easier to give to a specific goal than to support a grown man with two arms and two legs. We already pay taxes to support them. In March you will be in the States by hook or crook. We will help you.


Yes two arms and two legs.

*Update:*Amount unchanged. I just returned from the Embassy and I paid for the passport, they said delivery should be in two, to three weeks.

I brought the application for the Repatriate loan and had a meeting with the consulate. I explained where I was living and how it was a squatter area and the walls did not go up to the roof and critters come as they please, nothing interested him at all. He said destitute was living in the streets with no roof overhead. I wore a pair of cut off jeans and a t-shirt with no holes, he told me he knew what destitute was and I had a roof so he denied the loan.

He had no interest to continue the meeting or to call anyone on the form, he asked why the numbers were from the Philippines and I told him that is where I lived for the last ten years. I don't know anyone in America anymore. He had already made up his mine and needed not to pursue it further.

If I would have entered with torn jeans and t-shirt, with a rat attached to my neck, un-bathed and un-shaven for a month I might have had a chance to get the loan.

My country that I helped support all these years basically threw me to the curb. The consular knew his answer before the meeting ever took place, I could tell when I spoke on the phone he had not intention to give a loan. They are not there to help with anything other than a passport.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear things went badly with the loan application. The official at the embassy is a  real #^$^&*@*! (bad word we can't post here).

But at least the passport part is going okay. Slow as molasses, but okay.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Update: $1,075.00 Just a short while ago the balance has risen

I thank the person who made the donation. I don't know where it came from, but most likely Kboards.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Update: $1,075.00 Just a short while ago the balance has risen
> 
> I thank the person who made the donation. I don't know where it came from, but most likely Kboards.


That's good news 

Maybe we need someone here to coordinate the United airmiles offers, in case we can get enough. Leah and Gina offered some, but didn't say how many they had. Would someone (Janet or David or ReGina) be able to find out how Michael makes an account with United that people could donate to? Or else we need one person to coordinate the donations. But presumably it's better if he has his own account so that if he doesn't get the full 40k air miles he can use them to discount a ticket? (Can you do that?)


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> That's good news
> 
> Maybe we need someone here to coordinate the United airmiles offers, in case we can get enough. Leah and Gina offered some, but didn't say how many they had. Would someone (Janet or David or ReGina) be able to find out how Michael makes an account with United that people could donate to? Or else we need one person to coordinate the donations. But presumably it's better if he has his own account so that if he doesn't get the full 40k air miles he can use them to discount a ticket? (Can you do that?)


I have no idea how they will do the miles credit and the added cash. I don't care what type of flight whatever is cheaper. If it means waiting for stand by that is find with me.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

When you go to book a ticket, you use the award miles option and it will give you choices as to how much money and how many airmiles combined a ticket would be. It's simple. There are different options, according to how many airmiles you have. I don't have a United account, or I would give you more detailed information, but they are all run pretty much the same. 

It's also simple to sign up for their awards program. Just click on it and give them your name, etc. You seem like an intelligent guy who can fill in the blanks without assistance, but if you have any questions, do ask!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Janet Michelson said:


> When you go to book a ticket, you use the award miles option and it will give you choices as to how much money and how many airmiles combined a ticket would be. It's simple. There are different options, according to how many airmiles you have. I don't have a United account, or I would give you more detailed information, but they are all run pretty much the same.
> 
> It's also simple to sign up for their awards program. Just click on it and give them your name, etc. You seem like an intelligent guy who can fill in the blanks without assistance, but if you have any questions, do ask!


yea if I get miles I can figure it out.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I will fly whatever is the cheapest, if united cost more I will use another airliner.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

If you are willing to consider flying into Atlanta and then taking Greyhound to SC, I am seeing flights in mid- to late February at $702 and up. Greyhound would probably be around $25. While I understand this will add a little travel time and inconvenience for you, it might allow you to get out of the Philippines with the money you have now or will be able to raise in the next couple of weeks. I hope the mileage thing works out, but if it doesn't, think about it!

I am not sure how many United miles I have to gift. A few thousand, I believe.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

It's 2 or 3 weeks before the passport comes back, I'll see what happens between now and then.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Gofundme is now at $1,125.00 no change for three days.

Indiegogo Life is at $621.00 dead in the water for 3 weeks. I tried to engage the public at indiegogo life to wake the campaign up with a few fiverer promos, nothing has happened. I need Idiegogo to re-energize if I want any chance to get a used vehicle or anything. I have re-written my blurb a few times and have no luck, the web page I made seems to have not helped either. 

I have tried a million ways to re-write the blurb in my head and I have no solution, no magic. No one cares about a vet or a few wars, why should they.

I saw one campaign to bail someone out of jail and the funding was at 675.00 the last time I looked and a few days later someone put up another campaign to bail someone out of jail. What causes are good or which one matters and which ones are real?

I lost my worth in the Philippines now after going to the embassy the person I went with said your country does not care if you live or die, I said does you'res care about you, everything was silent after that. The gofundme campaign has helped me not end up in the street. I am no longer helped here, the hopes of the cashcow are gone after going to the embassy no one has any hope left about getting disability pension. Going to America and staying with the x wife for a short time until I get on my feet will have little value if I cannot have transportation to get a job and move out.

I tried to engage the public for the Indiegogo Life campaign, but it's not working. I just want to get back to the states at the end of Feb when Idiegogo pays out. I will stay for a little while at the X's, then just slip away. I have been a burden for two years and it's old already.

The bottom line I just don't have the super blurb to write down a Idiegogo life, my story has nothing of great importance and the vet and wars really have little meaning. That was my thing, no one elses.

I feel like I let people down and I am sorry for that, the bottom line, I don't want to be stuck here and die here. I know if I can't leave now, I never will, this is my last chance. What am I walking into, not much better, but at least it's where I was born-America. America or the people who live in it, don't owe me anything, sometimes life is good and sometimes, not so. It's never anything more than that.

I wish I was a better salesman and had a better story to tell in the blurb, the truth is a bland and boring story. If I return to America I will not do anything of extreme importance, I will not make the next super drug to save mankind, nor write a best selling book.

I am amazed at the support and help I received on this forum, especially considering I have gotten under peoples skin here more than a few times.

The truth is, I have no magical answers to give, I will go home and put one foot in front of the other and go from there.

If i come up with a brain storm I might erase the links to my homepage and come out with a different blurb, not likely, but anything can happen.

I have twitter so much I am loosing follows and it's made no difference, twitter might work for some, but for me it hasn't. It's a place to meet friends not ask to put money in your boot.

I gave a update to both gofundme and idiegogo life today and to everyone here.

I wish there was something else to add, but there isn't.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Michael, 
I am *really* good at finding the lowest price airfare. When you are ready to book your airfare home, send me a pm (with your preferred departure city and arrival cities), and I will spend time searching. Without knowing any specifics, I see $700 fares from Manila to Charleston off and on through February, $667 in early March, and $650 to Atlanta in Feb or March. I use a special site that searches nearly every airline that flies internationally. Prices do rise if you buy a ticket within two-three weeks of traveling. 

People can "share" miles if you open an account with United, but it is so expensive to share that many miles, it wouldn't be worth it. Yes, they charge to share miles. I have only seen mile donations accepted for non-profit organizations. If someone had a large amount of miles to contribute, they could get in a ticket in your name, as long as they had birthdate and proper legal name. If one person had 30,000 miles and another wanted to contribute 10,000, the most economical way would be for person 2 to share their miles with person 1, and have person 1 purchase the ticket with the miles, so only 10,000 miles were being paid to share rather than 40,000. 
To share 40,000 miles, the cost would be over $600 and the award availability would be low this close in.

I would be happy to help find the best fare though. Let me know when you are ready to book. One more question. Do you have a bank debit card? You will need some sort of card to book your ticket with, so it might be good to start planning for that now.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Anna K said:


> Michael,
> I am *really* good at finding the lowest price airfare. When you are ready to book your airfare home, send me a pm (with your preferred departure city and arrival cities), and I will spend time searching. Without knowing any specifics, I see $700 fares from Manila to Charleston off and on through February, $667 in early March, and $650 to Atlanta in Feb or March. I use a special site that searches nearly every airline that flies internationally. Prices do rise if you buy a ticket within two-three weeks of traveling.
> 
> People can "share" miles if you open an account with United, but it is so expensive to share that many miles, it wouldn't be worth it. Yes, they charge to share miles. I have only seen mile donations accepted for non-profit organizations. If someone had a large amount of miles to contribute, they could get in a ticket in your name, as long as they had birthdate and proper legal name. If one person had 30,000 miles and another wanted to contribute 10,000, the most economical way would be for person 2 to share their miles with person 1, and have person 1 purchase the ticket with the miles, so only 10,000 miles were being paid to share rather than 40,000.
> ...


Yes I have a bank card from US bank. I would be traveling from manila to, Greenville, SC and the end date for iindiegogo life is 15 Feb. They said it can take up to two weeks to receive payment. Travel departure would be end of Feb as soon as the funds are avaible.
I want to leave as soon as I can after the funds arrive. If you could find something that would be a great help.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I would be happy to help. Since ticket prices change daily, send me a pm when you have the money and are ready to book a ticket.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Anna.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

UPDATE: $1,135.00 GoFundMe. The GoFundMe had a increase in the last week of ten dollars.

$621.00 Indiegogo Life. Indiegogo Life has been dead in the water for 24 days.

Last Update was on the 14 th and I posted this update as I promised I would.

Everything I have tried to increase attention for Indiegogo Life has failed. I have no idea what I will do next, but I will keep trying to figure out a way, if the cause in the eyes of the public is deemed not worthy than all the attention in the world will not help.

The many people here who have donated money, bought books and tried to promote the fundraiser I want to thank. The Kboard staff who has put up with it, I would like to thank as well.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

Even if you don't reach your goal - I think with the help of the other poster who can find cheap airfares, you will be able to get out of there.  If you can live cheaply enough to get by at least one month till you can get a job or govt. assistance comes through.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, I will take whatever flight they can find and do my best when I get to SC.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Honestly, a different photo would probably make a heck of a difference. Do you have one in uniform or something?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Force yourself not to focus on everything that might go wrong in the future. Put your energy into getting home. Then worry about the next step. In the meantime, keep every penny together you can. There is help available in the U.S., even for the homeless. You just have to believe in yourself enough to seek it out, humble enough to accept it, and industrious enough to make it work for you. YOU CAN DO THIS!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> Force yourself not to focus on everything that might go wrong in the future. Put your energy into getting home. Then worry about the next step. In the meantime, keep every penny together you can. There is help available in the U.S., even for the homeless. You just have to believe in yourself enough to seek it out, humble enough to accept it, and industrious enough to make it work for you. YOU CAN DO THIS!


I have to do this, or I'll die here, this is my last chance.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

SevenDays said:


> Honestly, a different photo would probably make a heck of a difference. Do you have one in uniform or something?


I have not wore a uniform since late 1979, I don't have anything in Uniform.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

I just contributed    I resisted my charitable impulses for as long as I could, but finally, I just couldn't take it any more.  Besides, those stories need to be told, and they need to be told as soon as possible.

And seriously - you DO need a new photo there.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Delusion of Grandeur said:


> I just contributed   I resisted my charitable impulses for as long as I could, but finally, I just couldn't take it any more. Besides, those stories need to be told, and they need to be told as soon as possible.
> 
> And seriously - you DO need a new photo there.


Thank you for the donation, it will help a lot, when I leave this place I will never come back here. MacArthur said I shall return, I'm saying I shall not return.

Honestly everyone I had most of my teeth knocked out before I reached 28 and when I was 28 I went to the dentist to have the ones that were all broken removed, 16 teeth at one time.

Smiling is not a option, trust me on that.  I take another picture tomorrow, I can't wash the ugly away. I have a younger picture I had before with a beard but that is not who I am now. I have not been a Brad Pitt for at least 20 years. Take a picture standing in the street? in the house? how should I pose? I don't have good clothes and I don't own shoes either for that matter, just beach flip flops. Tell me what type of picture you want and I will take it and change the picture here and on the fundraiser.

I just received this email, it looks like a scam.

We have a customer service survey assignment in your location for you.We will pay $200 per assignment which would come in the form of a cashiers check along with comprehensive details in regards your assignment.The job Entails an Evaluation process such as visiting Wal-mart, Rite-aid,Walgreen e.t.c Send information below to get started If you are Interested

Full_Name
Full Address (No PO BOX):
City:
State :
Zip Code :
Phone_Cell :
Gender_Age :
Email_Address:

Thank you for participation.
Nancy Howard
HR Manager
Customer Service Evaluation Team
The Premier Mystery Shopping Company


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, that sounds like a scam. Don't give them any money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

Michael Buckley said:


> Thank you for the donation, it will help a lot, when I leave this place I will never come back here. MacArthur said I shall return, I'm saying I shall not return.
> 
> Honestly everyone I had most of my teeth knocked out before I reached 28 and when I was 28 I went to the dentist to have the ones that were all broken removed, 16 teeth at one time.
> 
> Smiling is not a option, trust me on that.  I take another picture tomorrow, I can't wash the ugly away. I have a younger picture I had before with a beard but that is not who I am now. I have not been a Brad Pitt for at least 20 years. Take a picture standing in the street? in the house? how should I pose? I don't have good clothes and I don't own shoes either for that matter, just beach flip flops. Tell me what type of picture you want and I will take it and change the picture here and on the fundraiser.


Teeth are highly overrated. Plenty of people have fewer teeth than they should, or more teeth than they should, and they do just fine. Besides, your Phillippino ex-gf apparently was fine with the teeth situation. So I would look on the positive side - missing teeth means there is that much more space there for dental implants. I actually have one dental implant myself after a root cracked, and I'd take a picture of it with the computer's camera right now just to prove it, if I knew how, but I am too lazy to learn how.

As far as your picture - the one that's there now - it's too depressing to look at. Maybe a picture of yourself standing with a happier expression, but with the Manila slum in the background. That way, people see what it is that you are trying to get out of (the Manila slum), and that you are someone who deserves to get out of there.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> Yes, that sounds like a scam. Don't give them any money.


I would never give a place I am looking for work money. If you work for them they should pay you. Same like the one's from Nigeria where they ask for info then steal you blind


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Delusion of Grandeur said:


> Teeth are highly overrated. Plenty of people have fewer teeth than they should, or more teeth than they should, and they do just fine. Besides, your Phillippino ex-gf apparently was fine with the teeth situation. So I would look on the positive side - missing teeth means there is that much more space there for dental implants. I actually have one dental implant myself after a root cracked, and I'd take a picture of it with the computer's camera right now just to prove it, if I knew how, but I am too lazy to learn how.
> 
> As far as your picture - the one that's there now - it's too depressing to look at. Maybe a picture of yourself standing with a happier expression, but with the Manila slum in the background. You don't have to say "cheese", but at least don't look like someone is squeezing your testicles with a nutcracker. That way, people see what it is that you are trying to get out of (the Manila slum), and that you are someone who deserves to get out of there.


You mean that singular right? The doctor in Dubai through one away when he operated on me. Wish that was not a true story. Still work's down there, but that it not what I went for when hey operated on me, did one and decided to do another one and take one out and throw it, imagine my surprise when I no longer had two.

Okay I will update my picture tomorrow, its 1:30 in the morning now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

Michael Buckley said:


> You mean that singular right? The doctor in Dubai through one away when he operated on me. Wish that was not a true story. Still work's down there, but that it not what I went for when hey operated on me, did one and decided to do another one and take one out and throw it, imagine my surprise when I no longer had two.
> 
> Okay I will update my picture tomorrow, its 1:30 in the morning now.


I'd get rid of the moustache, too. Maybe it's just me, but I've never been a fan of moustaches.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Delusion of Grandeur said:


> I'd get rid of the moustache, too. Maybe it's just me, but I've never been a fan of moustaches.


Says the dead guy with the beginnings of a mustache. 

Seriously though, Michael. Shower. Shave. Brush your hair. Look directly at the camera. Right now your photo says "drunk serial killer." You've had others up that weren't like that, so go with one of those if you have to. If you want people--strangers--to invest in you, you have to _look_ worthy of it. First impressions matter, especially if you want people to give you money.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Mustaches are good, they hide the thin upper lip.

Drunk serial killer, that might make a nice story.  Brushing my hair is easy, I cut it all off already. I'll come up with something tomorrow, promise.

I might wear a baseball hat to high the bright lights that might reflect from my head.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

About the photo: I think it would look much better if you just raised your chin a little. In the current photo you're holding your chin so low that you're looking up from under your eyebrows. The mustache looks fine. I wouldn't shave it off. You just had a new passport photo made, and you need to look the same as you did in that photo.

I'd try to find a background for the photo that is less cluttered. Either stand in front of a blank wall, or in front of some tall shrubbery.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Take another photo with your glasses on or use this one.









Something about it reminds me of Bryan Cranston & people love Bryan Cranston!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

This is a more flattering photo Michael. You look more handsome as well as kinder & gentler than in the other photo.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

cagnes said:


> This is a more flattering photo Michael. You look more handsome as well as kinder & gentler than in the other photo.


Yep. Much better.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

cagnes said:


> This is a more flattering photo Michael. You look more handsome as well as kinder & gentler than in the other photo.


Yeah, better. But let us see what you manage to get tomorrow in case it's better


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

The Update is from one of my many Kboard beloved friends here. "Roz Marshall" She aged me two years so I changed it back to 56, I know I need a new Picture and I will do it today. I changed a few words, it was just a rough draft for me to use as a tempt plate, but the truth e told I made very few changes, I like the way it is. The new blurb is posted below and can be found on both of the campaign sites.

Roz and Colin are from the UK and they both have really gave their all to help push the campaigns. I know where different, they drink tea and I drink coffee and when I first started the campaign I did not think anyone other then Americans would even bother to help out. I was wrong I have been getting support from all over the world from Kboarders, it did not matter what country they came from or what their native language was.

I have been on this forum a long time and p*ssed off a lot of you, my grammar is sub-par to most here and I struggle with it everyday, still most here except me and try to steer me in the right direction when I am ready to run out in traffic without looking or bounce off a wall. And yes Bluebonnet has always been very supportive of me. and many others.

Again Kboarders Indiegogo Life and GoFundMe is not giving me a chance, you are. Roz can tell you that, she has promoted the heck out of the campaign and so has Colin at the end of the day the results are the same, if you look at a spreadsheet it's all Kboard. 95 percent of the help has come from here. I have tried to engage Indiegogo with a few fiverer campaigns and nothing happened, Roz has gave a huge effort trying to promote and Colin has shook trees to try and get it going. Other's here have done the same thing. The new blurb might help, it's worth a try. Again I thank Kboards without you I would have no chance at all. I felt the Blurb update would be a good choice and I am trying to keep everyone in the loop here.

*New Blurb:*

My name is Michael Buckley. I'm 56 years old and an American citizen.
Visions of the planes hitting the trade center were still fresh in my mind in 2004 when I passed my training and medical and loaded up to go to a foreign country and a war I had known nothing about. For eight years, I worked in Iraq and Afghanistan, supporting the troops there by fixing and installing the Air Conditioning that stopped them suffering from heat exhaustion in those extreme climates. 
Each month, I sent money home to support my wife and kids, but sadly my marriage disintegrated while I was away. During the time I was on the military bases I was shot at and we were hit by incoming mortar and rocket fire. I sustained injuries while working that finally meant I could no longer pass the medical and had to leave when I received a reduction of forces letter.

From there, I returned to the Philippines, where I found work at first, but my injuries got worse and I made some poor choices, which meant that for the last two years I've been unable to work and all my money has run out. I was hired on to work again in Afghanistan and went to Dubal only to lose the job when I failed yet again a medical. I would have been homeless were it not for a family who are allowing me to live in their shack in the squatter area.
Living here is a constant stress. People would steal from you or knife you for a piece of bread. Cockroaches scurry across the floor at all hours of the day. At night, the rats get bolder and will run across you as you sleep. And if it's not the rats or cockroaches, it's the mosquitos. The noise here is incessant - arguments and fights reverberating through the paper-thin walls, so it gets hard to think, let alone sleep. I have put some pictures up on a website here. http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/the-story-is-on-fund-raiser-page.html
Every fiber of my being yearns to get home, to return to my homeland of America. There is nothing for me here, and I desperately want to get back to the USA. I may not have much to return to, but my heart is in America and I feel like my life will have a chance there. Here, I am just an annoyance.
I have tried to get help from the Embassy in Manila, but because I have a shirt on my back and a roof to lie under at night, I am not 'destitute' and they will not help me.
I want to step on American soil and this time never leave again. I still love her and would die for her, like a bad girlfriend I guess, she might make you mad, but you can't hate her.
This campaign is my last chance to get home, otherwise I am sure I will die here. My passport has expired and needs renewed, and I need money for a ticket home, which is why I have set up this fundraiser. 
If you can find it in your heart to help me, I will be eternally grateful. If you would prefer to contribute directly to my PayPal account, it's [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> The Update is from one of my many Kboard beloved friends here. "Roz Marshall" She aged me two years so I changed it back to 56, I know I need a new Picture and I will do it today. I changed a few words, it was just a rough draft for me to use as a tempt plate, but the truth e told I made very few changes, I like the way it is. The new blurb is posted below and can be found on both of the campaign sites.
> 
> Roz and Colin are from the UK and they both have really gave their all to help push the campaigns. I know where different, they drink tea and I drink coffee and when I first started the campaign I did not think anyone other then Americans would even bother to help out. I was wrong I have been getting support from all over the world from Kboarders, it did not matter what country they came from or what their native language was.
> 
> ...


I like your new blurb. It is better written and better organized than the earlier versions.

You could update it when you receive your new passport (in a couple of weeks?), just to say you have gotten the passport, but still need funding for the airline ticket.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I took it myself, no one here to take it.

you can see my new profile picture that was taken about an hour ago.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

In terms of using a pic for an 'appeal' I think the one above - the one that reminds cagnes of Bryan Cranston - is the best one I've so far seen - it makes you look more approachable. Just my two cents.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I can crop that one and use it also. Okay everyone let's have a vote, which cover do I use?


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

New photo looks fine and potentially academic. I'd stick with it.

Philip


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Michael thanks goodness you have changed your photo. You look so much kinder and less aggressive as you did in your original one. Good luck with further funding - stay strong and keep well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

Michael Buckley said:


> I took it myself, no one here to take it.
> 
> you can see my new profile picture that was taken about an hour ago.


Yeah, this one is definitely an improvement. With this photo, you will probably collect enough donations for a business class ticket - which is almost a necessity, given the length of the flight. Even a 10 hour flight is almost impossible to make it through in an economy. And from Manila, it's got to be something like 30 hours


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your profile pic looks really good, Michael.

Betsy


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not sure which picture to vote for. I like them both. They seem to project two different images. In the first photo, you look more vulnerable. In the new photo you look more confident and hopeful. Maybe the photos represent the moods you were in at the time; or maybe that's just my interpretation.

If we were just talking about a photo for your profile here on Kboards (rather than a photo for the fundraising page), I'd pick the second photo, because you look so much better. In that photo I can sense the strength of someone who's endured a lot of hardship and is still determined to keep going.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Roz and Colin are from the UK and they both have really gave their all to help push the campaigns. I know where different, they drink tea and I drink coffee and when I first started the campaign I did not think anyone other then Americans would even bother to help out.


Actually, I'm more of a coffee-drinker myself 

It was your descriptions of the horrendous conditions you're living in that got to me, and I'm sure that touched many others. You have a way with words that describes quite evocatively what you're going through, so I hope once you're in a better place you'll be able to concentrate more on your writing. An Editor can fix up the grammar 

Hope we can help to get you out of there.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Actually, I'm more of a coffee-drinker myself
> 
> It was your descriptions of the horrendous conditions you're living in that got to me, and I'm sure that touched many others. You have a way with words that describes quite evocatively what you're going through, so I hope once you're in a better place you'll be able to concentrate more on your writing. An Editor can fix up the grammar
> 
> Hope we can help to get you out of there.


The worst is the psychological conditions. Roz you and many people have helped out a great deal and I thank you. I thank you for sending tweets also. I am going to be so indebted to everyone here. The help I have received here I have never seen in 56 years of life.

UPDATE: for GoFundMe $1,225.00 and Indiegogo Life $621.00 as of 10:00 AM in the Philippines. 19 Jan 2015. Thank you everyone.

Paypal is not to popular and GoFundMe removed the link on the fund raiser page, I have it on my webpage link and it's still at the Ideigogo Life link for PayPal. I did not remove it from GoFundMe they did.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Paypal is not to popular and GoFundMe removed the link on the fund raiser page, I have it on my webpage link and it's still at the Ideigogo Life link for PayPal. I did not remove it from GoFundMe they did.


Oh well, at least it was there for a bit


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*UPDATE*

Last update is here: 
UPDATE: for GoFundMe $1,225.00 and Indiegogo Life $621.00 as of 10:00 AM in the Philippines. 19 Jan 2015. Thank you everyone.

New *Update:* UPDATE: for GoFundMe $1,225.00 and Indiegogo Life $646.00 as of 1:28 PM in the Philippines. 22 Jan 2015. 
The GoFundMe as not changed since the last update and the Indiegogo Life has had in the last 30 days donations of 26 dollars. Both campaigns are failing now with the general public.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

It doesn't matter if contributions come from the general public, from K-Boards, or from Mars. The important thing is to scrape together enough to get to the states. THEN, figure out what comes next. YOUR CAN DO IT!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> It doesn't matter if contributions come from the general public, from K-Boards, or from Mars. The important thing is to scrape together enough to get to the states. THEN, figure out what comes next. YOUR CAN DO IT!


Yes by the end of Feb I am hoping to be back home where ever that might be, I will start in SC and go from there.
To say I am not nervous is a large understatement, I was there for two months while I trained for Afghanistan's and did the processing. It's been a good ten years since I have lived there. I am going back with and unknown future and without 100% clarity when I get off the plane if I will even have a place to go. My emails are seldom answered when I tell I will be coming.
No matter what happens I have to return, I cannot live here more.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*UPDATE:* for GoFundMe $1,243.00 and Indiegogo Life $646.00 as of 9:18 AM in the Philippines. 26 Jan 20
Both campaigns are dead in the water. I have the new passport now, it was delivered. Hopfully the campaigns will wake up.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey, that's great news about the passport!


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

There's a flight through ANA  (Japanese airline) to Greenville, SC on Feb. 18 for $757. Stops in Tokyo and Chicago.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

LeahLurker said:


> There's a flight through ANA (Japanese airline) to Greenville, SC on Feb. 18 for $757. Stops in Tokyo and Chicago.


Idiegogo life campaign ends on 15 Feb and they said it takes up to 2 weeks before they paid in to your account. Unfortunately living here free no longer exists after I went and got the passport paper work started I have had to paid a few times to havye the power wires replaced when the electric company disconnected them and I have been the one having to buy food for myself and the lady who is letting me stay here and her daughter. The lady is hardly ever here and I don't let her daughter stay here when she is not at home, so she just grabbed food and leaves. I have no choice because she helped to feed me before and she told me if I don't like it I can leave. Cheap hotels in manila area are 1500 a night and the only other thing is to live on the street, so I buy the food which is not cheap. I told her I have to fly back to America and she says she knows that, but when it's time to buy food i am the one stuck always buying it.

I should have just kept the Indiegogo Life because it does not pay until campaign is finished. It would be a guarantee amount to buy a ticket when it comes in. Now it cost another two hundred dollars on what ever the ticket is to just leave here with nothing in your pocket. Clearing immigration is around 3,000 peso and terminal fees if I have to pay that is probably around 750 peso. Then 100 for transportation costs incase no one arrives to pick me up or what ever the charges would be at airports terminals fees and such. I hope Idiegogo life comes alive, if not it will not be smooth sailing. I have to leave or I will not have a resident card after 8 march it expires and I will be stuck with penalty and corruption fees I am sure. Both campaigns are dead in the water and I am messed up now also. I walked to the market yesterday and after walking 200 yards I lost my balance and almost fell in the street. My back always hurt 24 hours a day , but now something is wrong with it and I have no idea, I cannot even walk like I did before. I guess the vetabraes are compressing more I don't know.

I am just waiting for indiegogo Life to come in and I hope before it ends in 21 days the public donates, that is all can do. except for going to the market I just stay in this shack.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Michael when we left the Philippines in September, my husband had to pay immigration 5,000 pesos - I assume this is to cancel his whatever documents.It's the first time either of us had heard of anything so ridiculous. I didn't have to pay because I was on a continuous updated visitor's visa! We both had to pay airport departure tax of 500 pesos each.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Michael,
Which account would you like people to use? Do either of them take PayPal?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Indiegogo life is the best. I cannot get money from there to pay if the electric company cuts the power or always buy food. My homepage has the paypall address which has links on both gofundme and indiegogo life to that homepage. If someone sends through paypal, better to send the middle of Feb, that way the money arrives the same time or close to indiegogo life. When the funds arrive I will go online after I get feedback from a member here which ticket is the cheapest and buy immediately if the funds are enough. Idiegogo , life only charges 3 percent where gofundme has a charge of almost 9 percent. I received a donation for Indiegogo life per a email and the new balance is 696.00 which is very good.

A snap shot of funds from indiegogo, as you can see from the 696.00 after the fees are taken out the balance is still 675.12. GoFundMe you lose 9 dollars per every 100 dollars in fees.

Raised to date	$696
Payment processor fees deducted	- $20.88 (3%)
Bank Delivery Fees	- $0.00
Disbursed to Date	$0.00
Not Yet Disbursed	$675.12
Funds disbursed to	Bank Account: Wells Fargo (Review & Edit)
When to expect your funds	Disbursed up to 15 business days after your fundraiser deadline if bank information is complete.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

Could you please post a link to INdieGogo in the first post and also here.

GoFundMe doesn't support paypal and I'm wary of giving credit card information.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

ireaderreview said:


> Could you please post a link to INdieGogo in the first post and also here.
> 
> GoFundMe doesn't support paypal and I'm wary of giving credit card information.


Okay I will post both here and on the first page as well.

Idiegogo Life url is here: https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraisers/bring-him-home--6/x/9429767

Paypal name is: [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Might I suggest you work out a budget with line items for everything you need to get back home, including all anticipated expenses, food, shelter, taxes, fees, travel, lodging, everything. Then potential founders can get the sense that you know exactly what it takes and that you're serious about making this journey a success. Your story is heartbreaking and harrowing and your attitude has been amazing throughout this. But for some people, I think they might be more willing to give if they knew the details down to the last cent. 

Good luck! glad to hear the passport came through. Now back home is in sight!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

ticket 800.00?=800

2 to 300 for immigration and travel expenses to get to Clemson, SC=300

A used tuck or car $2000 and insurance and gas, estimated at 500=2,500

100 a week for one month to pay for room and board and food where I would be staying.=400

That would give me one month to find a job, and a way to look for a job.

If I don't find a job in a months time I will have already over stayed my welcome and it would not matter anymore anyway.

I have no idea if the amounts are still valid, I have not worked in America in over ten years. I am guessing at all prices here.

I am basing everything on being able to get a maintenance job where they give you an apartment to live as part of your salary.

So the total is 4,000 and if that amount is correct or not I cannot be sure, but it should be ball park. A used truck might be a requirement though for that type of job considering sometimes you have to transport a refrigerator or A/C unit.  Some of those type of places hire college people part time to help out with the heavy lifting so it is possible to still get a job if they don't have a requirement to pass a physical. I have a high skill set level which should help out. I am sure if I find a job the person who is letting me stay there will let me take a weeks payment to buy shoes and some cheap clothes for work.

I will be staying with my ex, I never hit her or mistreated her and I showered her with money for the kids when I worked in the middle least. She is dirt poor and I don't want to over stay my welcome. I stayed there for two weeks after renting a hotel for a month and a half and running out of funds while waiting to go to Afghanistan. I slept in my sons bedroom he is in the Marines now and no longer uses the bedroom. We probably did not say more then a handful of words to each other while I was there, very uncomfortable to be there. No fighting or hatred displayed, just a feeling of not belonging there for both of us.

She is 3 1/2 years older then me and she is starting to lose her memory. I don't even know if she will pick me up at the airport, she might forget. sometimes she does not answer her email for a week or two and she is a translator so I cannot call there, she is always working on the phone lines.

One day I would like to get a used RV and live in that and camp out on National forest lands, but that does not look like it's in the cards for right now. If I ever get Social Security something like that might be possible.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> I have the new passport now, it was delivered. Hopefully the campaigns will wake up.


That's *great* news 

When Nico said above about budget, I was thinking he meant more about the immigration and airport taxes, and your costs to survive in the Philippines till the end of February.

ETA: I re-read and I realise now that the $200 immigration and travel expenses should cover that. So perhaps the only unknown is how much it will cost you to stay in the Philippines till 6 March.

It means less to us when you say it in pesos, but if you could also quote the exchange rate (or I guess we could look it up) then it would give us an idea of how many dollars are needed. Someone said up-thread that when the time comes we'll make sure you've enough for a ticket out of there.

From the way you're speaking, it sounds like you don't expect there to be any of the GoFundMe money left by the end of Feb; that you think it'll have gone in living expenses, buying the phone and getting the passport? If that's the case then we should, indeed, focus on the IndieGoGo and PayPal.

How long does PayPal take to withdraw to your bank account?

It sounds like you won't get the IndieGoGo money till 2nd March (if it's two weeks not 14 working days) - are you able to confirm with them (tell them about your visa expiring on the 8th)?

ETA2: I just noticed that it's 15 business days after your fundraiser closes. Which is Friday 6th March. Eek. It'll be very tight.

Should we be aiming for you to get on a plane on Saturday 7th March? Will that give you time to buy a ticket?

7th March is just over 5 weeks away. Not long to go now!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> That's *great* news
> 
> When Nico said above about budget, I was thinking he meant more about the immigration and airport taxes, and your costs to survive in the Philippines till the end of February.
> 
> ...


The GoFundMe money will be gone. That is why I am telling everyone to use Indiegogo Life. I received one paypal donation today and I will not start with drawing that until after the indiegogo life ends on Feb 15. paypal takes about 3 to 5 days to be credited in your account.

The phone was 8,990 peso or 200 us dollars the passport was 110 us dollars. and the internet cost 1000 peso or around 25 dollars a month.

The power disconnect is paid by four or five families, the lady I am living with has not been paying her fair share so I had to help with that.

It depends on what they do, if just a simple disconnect 130 peso each to reconnect, if they rip out most of the exposed wire it could cost 100 dollars.

Normally they disconnect at least one time a week and it depends if they need wire to ell or not. I told her I paid enough, it's someone else time to pay.

I paid for a month about 100 dollars, because someone came who was very greedy and he tore almost everything out on the exposed electrical wire.

It's costing me about 120 us dollars a week in food and give me to or three dollars for transportation. So basically room and board and food is 120 a week. she has been buying for a lot of the time so I could not complain and this is her place not mine. a very cheap hotel in Manila would be 14 to 1500 peso "35 dollars" and you would still have to buy food on top of that.

So food and lodging is about 120 us dollars a week.
internet 25 dollars a month.
electric reconnect was 100 dollars, but that is it, I am not paying it anymore.
charge for gofundme is about 100 dollars off the top of the 1243.00 it is a charge of around 9 percent.
cell phone and passport is 310 for both. I did not get the extra 60 dollar service because the time to deliver was the same. Couriers service was not 1000 peso or 25 dollars each way, it cost only 130 peso which included pick up and delivery, a little over 3 dollars only.

The funds received for the indiegogo life will be used to go to America for the plane ticket and immigration and travel expenses. Any extra will go for a used truck or car, insurance, tags and gas and cost of living for one month, if I don't have it I will have to make due without.

I need to be on a plane by the 6 th or I could run into big headaches if the resident card expires, they won't let me leave until I renew and that would be crazy corrupt money to get, being American I would have to pay tons of money to get it fast and that is a option I don't have. I don't need to renew because I am never coming back here.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> I need to be on a plane by the 6 th or I could run into big headaches if the resident card expires, they won't let me leave until I renew and that would be crazy corrupt money to get, being American I would have to pay tons of money to get it fast and that is a option I don't have. I don't need to renew because I am never coming back here.


I was thinking about this when I was out, and my conclusion was that the IndieGoGo money probably won't be through in time for you to get your ticket from it (unless they are able to expedite your payment, somehow) - although the good part about that is that you'll have the $700-ish to use when you're in America.

So it sounds like the best/only way for you to get your ticket to fly out on or before 6th March is for the money to go into your PayPal account? And you'll need about £1,100 to cover the ticket plus immigration/airport taxes?

Can I also suggest that you factor in arriving in Manila at least a day before your flight, and stay a night in a half-decent hotel so you can have a good sleep and a shower/shave before you leave for your new life in America?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

It depends on Indiegogo Life, they said it could take as long as 2 weeks, maybe less. Maybe is not a good thing to factor in. The ticket changes daily, as far as prices go. The immigration fees and terminal fees to cover possible taxi at Greenville to Clemson, SC if no one picks me up. I will not be going to America with someone waiting at the airport to give me a hug, I doubt if someone will even go there to pick me up.

So the ticket and 300 for immigration, terminal fees and a possible taxi in Greenvile. If the ticket is 800 and the other fees are 300 then it should be around $1,100.00 US dollars. That would be bare minimum.

As far as the hotel goes I would change that for a pair of cheap tennis shoes and a paperback book to read on the long flight. All I have is flip flops and in case there is snow it might be better to have something besides flip flops. I doubt if there would be snow that time of year, but you never know.

I don't have a shower here but a bucket of water and a pale is all I have used for almost a year now. I have not used toilet paper in about two years and don't know if I could ever use it again, I use water and soap to clean with instead of toilet paper, you are cleaner than if you used toilet paper only. We stopped buying toilet paper a long time ago because of the added cost. It works find. The trip to the airport from here can be one and a half to 3 hours depending on traffic.

I cannot afford bottle water here so we boil the water for 8 minutes before drinking, I think a few times the water did not boil long enough because I have an infection in my stomach now, I will take another dose of diatabs to combat the parasites in my stomach. I guess it's kind of rough living here, pity for thee people who have suffered all their lives like this, I have only suffered two years. Maybe my stomach is messed up from eating real food for a change also, not use to the protein uptake. Anyway after the water is finished i will clean the five gallon container good with Clorox bleach, they call it by a different name here but it's the same thing..


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree it is risky to rely on Indiegogo if their payout time is not certain and you have an expiry deadline on your Phillippine resident permit.  So I suggest also that the Indiegogo money be kept for the US and for a flight ticket money should be channelled directly to Paypal, to be withdrawn from Paypal several days in advance since you say Paypal takes 3 days.  So if you need to be out before 8 March then Paypal money should be in the last week of February, am I right?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes the last week of Feb it should be withdrawn from paypal or at the end of the third week of Feb.  The chances of a lower ticket price would be greater if there was a week to play with. Waiting to the last day or two will have a higher ticket price. I should be on the plane no later then the 6th that way it leaves a two day buffer. Leaving on the eighth will probably get be stopped by immigration and sent to renew the resident card which I don't want to do.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Or to channel the funds directly to pay for the ticket if that is possible to get a lower price. But there is no way to be sure if there will be any funds or not. And we could setup a paypal balance after every two or three donations. That way peoples privacy could be kept. If someone mentions they will donate and I tell the balance right away it will give away the amount they just donated. Better after every two or three people. I had one donation today from paypal, but I will not tell the amount until I have more. I can use it as a start date and go from there.

The day it reachs 1100  it would be time to start looking for a ticket. That is 800 for ticket and 300 for immigration and travel.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Yes the last week of Feb it should be withdrawn from paypal or at the end of the third week of Feb. The chances of a lower ticket price would be greater if there was a week to play with. Waiting to the last day or two will have a higher ticket price. I should be on the plane no later then the 6th that way it leaves a two day buffer. Leaving on the eighth will probably get be stopped by immigration and sent to renew the resident card which I don't want to do.


Is it safer (ie less likelihood of being spent early!) if we donate to Paypal at the end of the 3rd week of Feb, then, rather than now?

But basically you can leave as soon as you have enough money for the ticket etc ($1,100) and transferred to your bank account, now that you've got your passport?


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Hi Michael, I sent you an email at [email protected]


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Is it safer (ie less likelihood of being spent early!) if we donate to Paypal at the end of the 3rd week of Feb, then, rather than now?
> 
> But basically you can leave as soon as you have enough money for the ticket etc ($1,100) and transferred to your bank account, now that you've got your passport?


I just checked with expedia, no tickets for 700 here is what I found
I just checked Expedia and a plane leaving tomorrow is 1,182.80 and one leaving on Feb 5 is 1,119.80. A flight leaving on the tenth of Feb is 991.60 and a flight leaving march 6 th is 1,119.80

I could leave tomorrow if I had a pane ticket and the 300 for immigration, terminal and travel. I have a valid passport now so travel can happen immediately.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Is it safer (ie less likelihood of being spent early!) if we donate to Paypal at the end of the 3rd week of Feb, then, rather than now?
> 
> But basically you can leave as soon as you have enough money for the ticket etc ($1,100) and transferred to your bank account, now that you've got your passport?


Yes Roz it is better to send paypal donations the end of the third week of Feb and not now. But the low ticket prices I am not seeing anymore. The 1100 would only cover a ticket. Someone from here knows how to find the low prices, but it's to early to check with no money to buy them.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Main* refereed to from page one.

A Kboard member just sent me 300 and a extra 100 to get a pair of tennis shoes and a paperback book.

She said she will also pay for a refundable one way ticket to Greenville, SC so I can be home Asap.

Can the people who are good with finding low price tickets do their magic and find something? I will go into the city tomorrow to buy shoes and a paperback book.

Today s Wednesday 28 Jan at 1:34 PM in the Philippines. Tomorrow I get the shoes, Friday on 30 Jan I am ready to fly, any day or anytime, whatever is the cheapest ticket.

This is a miracle and I asked her if I could do work for them to paid this off, she said to just pay it forward and help someone else in need.

There is no waiting period for Paypal the 400 was sent through western union.

The person who is buying the ticket and who sent the 400 I will not tell her real name. She is on page 7 of this thread and her Kboard name is TwillyJune

The ticket needs to be a refundable ticket in case something happens like a typhoon or whatever, it could be a big lost and it makes sense to have a refundable ticket.

The funds I raised from here on out will be used for America to buy a used truck, insurance and tags and food and gas for one month while I search for a job. I am hoping to get a maintenance job where they furnish a apartment for part of the salary. A truck would be a requirement to move around refrigerators and A/C units. I cannot move that heavy stuff, but many places hire college people part time to help move big items.

I thank everyone for their help, I would have starved to death and been thrown in the streets with out the help of everyone here.
TwillyJune and I thank you for accelerating this and getting me home to America. Again thank you everyone.

See what you can find on tickets and thanks again.


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats! What an amazing thing to do for someone you don't even know! I hope you can find a fast flight out of there.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, that is an incredibly generous act of charity.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

I"m so glad you are getting out of there!  Keep us updated on how things go once you get back to the U.S.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad to hear it's all worked out for you. And it is great to read about TwillyJune's generosity and kindness! A nice note to end the day on.  

Good luck, Michael. Enjoy your flight home.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Bless TwillyJune! It will be so great for you to finally get back to the U.S.

Keep us posted on the steps of your journey.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> A Kboard member just sent me 300 and a extra 100 to get a pair of tennis shoes and a paperback book.
> 
> She said she will also pay for a refundable one way ticket to Greenville, SC so I can be home Asap.
> 
> ...


This is such *wonderful* news   

I'm so glad TwillyJune is able to help you, what a lovely lady to make this miracle happen for you. I'm sitting here with a tear in my eye.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I am back from the store, I might have the 
Last pair of size 13 Sneakers in the Philippines. The paperback book I bought is called 100 great adventures and it's edited by John Canning. It's almost 700 pages long. The book is more of a book on history then anything else, but interesting. I am ready to fly now, any day or time.
I will do my best to keep everyone updated as the days advance forward. I emailed the USA this morning, but I have not received a reply yet. I just mentioned I should be there very soon and I have a new passport.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Michael this is SUCH wonderful news. So chuffed to read you will be out of there sooner than later. Have a wonderful flight home and I am sure once you are back with your own people you will be so much happier. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## No longer seen (Aug 17, 2013)

Dude, are you somehow balikbayan?

If you're not, you have to get a permit to leave since you've been there more than 6 months.

You can pay a cashier inside NAIA, but I can't tell you how much it'll cost, especially since you've been 
there over 2 years. You get a ticket, you better go to Immigration office right away. Before
you're scheduled to leave. ASAP.

There's also 600 P airport tax you have to pay inside NAIA.

And if you're not balikbayan, you better be up on your tourist visas. If not, better go to the 
Embassy for help. You're a rich foreigner, so they're not going to let you just leave without 
paying up.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I checked costs and backing up a little
Bit away from today's date to 02 Feb I found a flight for around 1,450.00 which is refundable and one way economy class. The refundable
E tickets cost 3 to 400 more than non refundable.

This was found through expedia.Prices change almost hourly.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Richard Stooker said:


> Dude, are you somehow balikbayan?
> 
> If you're not, you have to get a permit to leave since you've been there more than 6 months.
> 
> ...


I have a resident card that is going to eire on the 8 the that is why I have to get out before that happens. It expires 8 march. If I leave in a few days I should
be OK.
I have been here for ten years and it's the most corrupt place on thelanet, they want foreigners to pay ten times more for everything. I have had to almost fight five or Six taxi drivers when I refused to pay more than the agreed amount. It's a battle everyday here.

I am tired of there games when ever they see a forneigner. I tell them to stop the taxi if you change the price and I will get out, if that does not work I kick the door and if that does not work I will reach around and grab their neck. After I kick the door they know I am no longer playing their game. I spent 8 years in wars and I don't put up with their games. I know the police and army will do what ever possible to get your money so I avoid them. I had a few army friends at one time, but the police forget about, there all corrupt. I hate this p
Lace with a passion. It's time to go.
I am not a tourist I have lived here for ten years. You need to pay immigrlarion to leave when you have a resident card, lots of money.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Woohoo! How fab. Cheers to TwillyJune!!!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Itinerary in my hands* now.Flight leaves on 03 Feb and arrives on 03 Feb at night at Greenville. The time difference of 13 hours is why I arrive same day I leave.

I'm afraid to sleep, if I wake up all of this might have only been a dream.

I feel like I have been punished for the last two years and now all of a sudden guardian angels step into take me back home.

Today I will stock up on high blood pressure. Pills at the pharmacy and do 
Laundry to get ready for my flight, Thank you for the support that everyone has given me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Michael Buckley said:


> *Itinerary in my hands* now.Flight leaves on 03 Feb and arrives on 03 Feb at night at Greenville. The time difference of 13 hours is why I arrive same day I leave.
> 
> I'm afraid to sleep, if I wake up all of this might have only been a dream.
> 
> I feel like I have been punished for the last two years and now all of a sudden guardian angels step into take me back home.


That which does not destroy us makes us stronger.

Think of all the books you will be able to write after your return! Think of the invaluable life experience you've gained, and the wisdom you have acquired thanks to those experiences. I can see at least three books right there!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Michael, I'm so very happy to hear you've got your ticket and will be going home soon! 

Rue


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

Great news! I hope everything goes well. And what a kind thing that wonderful poster's done.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm so happy you have your ticket now!  We are looking forward to Feb. 3 when you'll be back home.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Great news, Michael!

I hope you can get other passengers to take photos when you are at the airport and on the plane. You could use those in future books. I like books with pictures, and books with both pictures and happy, uplifting endings even more.

Hopefully, these experiences will help you produce at least one of those.

Philip


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

I am so grateful that I was given the opportunity to meet Michael, and to play such a small part in bringing him home. And I say small part because each and every one of you deserves a pat on the back for the emotional support you gave him,(through 8 pages of support no less)! That is incredible and wonderful all at the same time. 

Honestly, without each one of you, I'm not sure I would have had the courage to help him out. So, imho, this was a totally collaborative effort by the generous poster's at KB's!


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

You're amazing, Twilly. My hat's off to you.

Pun intended but sentiment nevertheless sincere.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> I have been here for ten years and it's the most corrupt place on thelanet, they want foreigners to pay ten times more for everything.
> I am tired of there games when ever they see a forneigner. I tell them to stop the taxi if you change the price and I will get out, if that does not work I kick the door and if that does not work I will reach around and grab their neck. After I kick the door they know I am no longer playing their game. I spent 8 years in wars and I don't put up with their games. I know the police and army will do what ever possible to get your money so I avoid them.
> I hate this p
> Lace with a passion. It's time to go.


Michael, I have been following your story and it's great to hear you will be back in the U.S. soon. Amazing generosity as well from TwillyJune, worthy of imitation.

Now that you are on your way out, I think generalizing the Philippines as 'the most corrupt place in the planet' that you 'hate with a passion' is not an encouraging "pay it forward" attitude. There are other foreigners who have been there who had the opposite kind of experience that you had (e.g., benefactors of hospitality, graciousness, "others-first" mentality despite the poverty). Each experience is independent of each other and cannot be used to make a conclusion on a country and its people.

I understand your frustration - but these are people too, who have been hardened their own difficulties in life. They all have a story to share, similar to yours.

So I rejoice with you on this recent upturn of events (I am not a writer, just a reader - WC just happens to be the most active board here so I read the posts as well), and I do pray for positivity and optimism in your life going forward. Have a safe trip back to your home!


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Michael,

Can you share your itinerary with us? It looks like most flights go through Detroit and I'm sure there's a layover involved.

Its cold here buddy, shorts and a pair of sneakers won't be enough. Let us know when and where you are coming in and maybe we can do something about that.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

I am so glad that you are finally coming home to the USA. God bless TwillyJune for her generosity.

I know it's so hard not to be bitter and angry after what you've been through, but I hope that once you've gotten settled in SC, you will find a way to turn your horrible experiences into something positive, namely some books that can earn you a little bit of cash so you can achieve your dreams of getting an RV and living in the country.

Please keep updating us. A lot of people here are cheering you on.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Brownskins said:


> Michael, I have been following your story and it's great to hear you will be back in the U.S. soon. Amazing generosity as well from TwillyJune, worthy of imitation.
> 
> Now that you are on your way out, I think generalizing the Philippines as 'the most corrupt place in the planet' that you 'hate with a passion' is not an encouraging "pay it forward" attitude. There are other foreigners who have been there who had the opposite kind of experience that you had (e.g., benefactors of hospitality, graciousness, "others-first" mentality despite the poverty). Each experience is independent of each other and cannot be used to make a conclusion on a country and its people.
> 
> ...


The people in the Philippines do not deserve what they have and it's the one Country that I often wonder if God has passed up. The constant hardships they must endure, ferry's sinking a few times a year transporting passengers, with certain guidelines the lost of life could be avoided. Typhoons and mudslides and even earthquakes that no one has control over. It's a battle ground just to try and survive.

You cannot compare me to another foreigner it is not the same. For eight years I was sheltered and protected like every other foreigner that comes here, I never saw the world I see daily now. I was content here as well. But after ten years I now live in a place in all it's glory is not protected, not sheltered, it's real.

The cards are dealt against them here, after 28 and sometimes 30 you are a dried up has been. Some go to other countries to work and save enough to buy a jeepney or even a taxi or tricyle, after the first few break downs their money is gone and they end up often times no longer able to repair it and keep it on the road.

The wages are so low here they support hunger. The good jobs if your lucky enough to get, end in 6 months after the contract expires and your out of work again. it's struggle when hope is not there. You then have to do anything you can to survive, anything. I see now for the first time in my ten years what that anything is and it goes against all my beliefs on what is right or wrong, but I know they have no choice and it tears me apart to think how this will never change.

Elections are bought and paid for, someone running for a council seat will past out during election time a vote for me promo with 50 or a hundred peso attached.
A higher position would maybe have a 500 peso note attached, the same people who did nothing to help are repeatedly re-elected.

I have pity for the people here and there are many good people who deserve better. I have listened to so many times because I am a foreigner this and that and watched the prices go sky high.

When I was living in Bulacan they had a typhoon come through and tear up the town, I sent 400 dollars to help out the people to buy plastic to keep dry and to help buy food and water.

My first trip to the Philippines I came in Feb 2005 fresh from Iraq where we were being hit back then every single day with mortars and rockets. I just wanted to chase women and get drunk and forget Iraq, only that. But what I saw I was not prepared for and it tore my insides apart, I could not believe my eyes, I was shocked. People everywhere sleeping in the street with nothing more then a garbage bag to keep them dry if they were lucky enough to have that. Kids wondering around aimlessly with no parents insight starving.I forgot about the girls and getting drunk and started to try and save the whole world right then and there, I had to. I could not see that and do nothing, how could anyone. I dumped a ton of money on the streets the first week I was there. I would guess on 1 to 1500 dollars. I was taking kids to the little restaurants and telling the owner of the place to feed four or five kids. I was filling the hands with money when they were extended my way. By the second week I had went through almost all my money and I drank and found girls, but I could not keep my mind on the girls and the booze. The bar girls told me you cannot help everyone and they were right.

My money was nearly all gone, the next R&R I set a limit to a few hundred dollars each time. Near the end of my eight years working in the middle east the 200 became less and less. I was sending money to America and the Philippines every month and I was making good money but I was giving it away to help America and the Philippines. America my kids needed food and toys and gadgets and in the Philippines I was trying to finish a house.

I have had people tell me if they saw me again they would cut my head off with a machete and that was less than six months ago in Quezon city in another squatter area which I paid rent for and it was in better shape the walls went all the way to the ceiling.

I have pity for the people here and most are good people, the few bad will be in every country. I guess I am just tired, very tired. If you don't walk in another's shoes than you cannot judge. Come walk and live like I do and than judge. No foreigners live where I do period. I live in a place where there are no locks on the doors and the walls can easily be climbed over because they stop short of the ceiling a good 3 or 4 feet. There is no security here and if you make the people mad you will suffer the consequences. So in one word, all the foreigners you talk to don't live where I live. I am lucky that a family is letting me live here, I guess I don't annoy them to bad, where I am living no one ha tried to remove my head which is a good sign.

If I lived how I did for the first eight years in the Philippines, I would probably never had wanted to leave. I have seen the darkness and I want to leave it so I don't become a part of it. The way they live here, they have no choice, they are hungry and have to survive.

I am at the point now where I see hopelessness everyday and it brings me down, I want to try and live again, I want to try and love again and expel all the anger from my inner soul.

I am trying my best to explain it. it's 4:55 am and I did not sleep last night.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> Michael,
> 
> Can you share your itinerary with us? It looks like most flights go through Detroit and I'm sure there's a layover involved.
> 
> Its cold here buddy, shorts and a pair of sneakers won't be enough. Let us know when and where you are coming in and maybe we can do something about that.


Randal out of respect for the person who bought the ticket I will not post the itinerary here, it has her private information on it that I do not want to disclose. The flight has a 5 hour layover in Chicago.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

TwillyJune said:


> I am so grateful that I was given the opportunity to meet Michael, and to play such a small part in bringing him home. And I say small part because each and every one of you deserves a pat on the back for the emotional support you gave him,(through 8 pages of support no less)! That is incredible and wonderful all at the same time.
> 
> Honestly, without each one of you, I'm not sure I would have had the courage to help him out. So, imho, this was a totally collaborative effort by the generous poster's at KB's!


I agree everyone here has been very helpful and supportive and without them non of this would have been possible.

I feel blessed to have your help and the help of everyone here.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Soon I will be embarking on a journey that has kept me up all night. I am returning to my Country of Birth: America or more pacifically a elevator in a naval hospital in Norfolk, VA. I was in such a hurry to be born I popped out while in the elevator.

After the Iraq war was over for me after seven years I found another job which required me to return to the states to train and pass medical exams. I was there for two months in South Carolina while I started a new job for Flour and than I went to another war in Afghanistan. Wars pay good money and my kids liked money. You had to work in combat zones to get the hazard pay in which I did for a total of seven in Iraq and one in Afghanistan.

I am now scared, confused and uncertain what awaits me in America, it has been a good ten years since I was a part of America. I kept American and Foreign allies happy with cold air or heat. I worked for a contractor and my job was to make sure the military had what they needed. I made things happen, if there were no parts or supplies I found away.I did perform miracles and so did many other contractors overseas. Same story in every war, enter a war unprepared and make sirloin steaks from mud patty's on the ground.

I could deal with all of that, Going to America is new for me and I don't know what will happen. I will try to again move forward and learn to live and love again and try my best to leave any hatred at the door.

Only time will tell what will happen, I will keep my eyes paled for a old truck and once I get a truck to drive to the different places looking for work. I will ask around to see if anyone might be needing a maintenance man at the apartment complex's. I cannot do my old job anymore and that was HVAC-Heating-ventilation-and cooling. I cannot lift the A/C units anymore, my back walked out on me, that is why the maintenance jobs might be the better option.

I know everyone has very high expectations of me, If i don't get approved for disability than I will do my best to find a job. Even if I get disability I want to find something to do. I want to be alive again and do something.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Randall Wood said:


> Michael,
> 
> Can you share your itinerary with us? It looks like most flights go through Detroit and I'm sure there's a layover involved.
> 
> Its cold here buddy, shorts and a pair of sneakers won't be enough. Let us know when and where you are coming in and maybe we can do something about that.


Randall,

I don't mind disclosing the itinerary and sharing it with such a caring group of people. I actually got the best flight I could have on such short notice. (just over 1k through Orbitz) Michael will be flying ANA to Tokyo for a 4 hour flight and with a subsequent 2 1/2 hour layover, and then continuing with ANA to Chicago where he will have a 5 1/2hour layover. From there he will fly UA direct to Greenville. All told it will be a 24 hour flight. Thanks for asking.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Twilly, you are a guardian angel.  The world needs more kind, generous people like you.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

MyraScott said:


> Twilly, you are a guardian angel. The world needs more kind, generous people like you.


So true!


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

MyraScott said:


> Twilly, you are a guardian angel. The world needs more kind, generous people like you.


Absolutely! This thread is so uplifting! I'm so glad, Michael, that you are getting out of there much sooner than it was looking. Coming back is going to be a big transition for you, too. Glad you'll have some funds to get started here with.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

TwillyJune said:


> Randall,
> 
> I don't mind disclosing the itinerary and sharing it with such a caring group of people. I actually got the best flight I could have on such short notice. (just over 1k through Orbitz) Michael will be flying ANA to Tokyo for a 4 hour flight and with a subsequent 2 1/2 hour layover, and then continuing with ANA to Chicago where he will have a 5 1/2hour layover. From there he will fly UA direct to Greenville. All told it will be a 24 hour flight. Thanks for asking.


PM'd you Twilly.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

This is so wonderful. I'm glad you get to go home, Michael. Hope you have a very safe journey and good luck settling in.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

MyraScott said:


> Twilly, you are a guardian angel. The world needs more kind, generous people like you.


Twilly, I believe Heaven is smiling down on you. Michael, you have received a special gift and I know you'll make it count. I can't wait to type the words 'welcome home' when your feet are once again on U.S. soil.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

It will likely be in the 30's when you land in Greenville, Michael. Do you have any warm clothes? If not, you may be able to find something at the airport in Chicago during your layover. Also, when you get back in the U.S. you may need to notify your bank that you are no longer overseas so you can use your card without them flagging your transactions. Just some things to think about.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Michael,

When you get stateside, please PM me an address and clothing size. I'd like to mail you some clothes or items you might need. 

Have a safe journey. Glad you're coming home.

ETA: TwillyJune, I bought your book. You're a good soul.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

LeahLurker said:


> It will likely be in the 30's when you land in Greenville, Michael. Do you have any warm clothes? If not, you may be able to find something at the airport in Chicago during your layover. Also, when you get back in the U.S. you may need to notify your bank that you are no longer overseas so you can use your card without them flagging your transactions. Just some things to think about.


Thank you for mentioned this, I will apply today for a replacement card because mine is cracked and ready to expire in a month or so anyway. I will give them the dayes of travel and tell them I am leaving. They would lock my card out. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

The weather will not be a problem, I still have my winter jack' from Afghanistan and if it's 30 outside I will be ok with tennis shoes. If it gets to cold I will go inside. I have a wool army type hat also and a scarf. So 30 is not a problem.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

KGGiarratano said:


> Michael,
> 
> When you get stateside, please PM me an address and clothing size. I'd like to mail you some clothes or items you might need.
> 
> ...


Boots I cannot wear, tennis shoes will be hard enough, I have Blisters all over my feet. Twiller sent extra and I have sneakers and paperback book now. I just need to get on the plane. I found clothes I did not know I had while getting ready to go to America. So clothes I will be ok with.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is the shoes and book. After I bought the book I found a used book store on the way home and found two used Koontz books I bought as well, both books for 3 dollars. I wish I saw the book store before I got the shoes. The shoes were 75 dollars and the adventure book was around 13 dollars.










Not easy finding size 13 shoes here. Not cheap either.

I saw no indie books at the National book store. New novels sell for 700 peso and 860 peso is 20 dollars. Old novels by King and Koontz can be bought for 300 peso, not new releases, a 
Little less than 7 dollars. Used book stores you can buy nice novels that are older releases for 1 to 2 dollars and the books are in good shape.
Not easy to find used book stores.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I might not be staying here long, wars have started now that I am nearing the time to leave. I might not even wait for my clothes to dry. mothers fighting with daughter over a TV set. I have heard for the last 3 hours how she will not let her mother move in with her after I leave and watch TV 24 hours a day. She is going to sell the TV. I gave them my old Samsung laptop that is 7 years old that no longer works and they are fighting over who gets that.
They are all starting to ask for money and they are fighting amongst their self as well.

I am sure within a day of leaving here anything I left like the refrigerator or anything else will be sold.

I am just ignoring all of it, now that I am ready to leave everyone has changed there attitude 100 %. Screaming at each other for no reason and at me, when I don't reply back they start yelling at each other.

The 3rd is not far off now and it will be a nice change to leave here. They can fight with each other all they want when I am gone. The daughter said she is not going to live here more, because of here mother always coming over, I told her it's your mom why is that a problem, than screaming s start so I just stay out of it.

The daughter most of the time is not home at night anyway, soon peaceful times will lie ahead. I told them if they want me to leave just tell me and I will go. I have not even left yet and there already fighting about who will be moving in here when I am gone.

Anyway this month is almost over and Feb will be the beginning of a new time for me.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

Good luck Michael. I wish you a fresh joyous life ahead.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> Good luck Michael. I wish you a fresh joyous life ahead.


Thank you Ahmad, I appreciate that.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> I might not be staying here long, wars have started now that I am nearing the time to leave... I told them if they want me to leave just tell me and I will go.
> 
> Anyway this month is almost over and Feb will be the beginning of a new time for me.


True 

If you end up moving out and into a hotel in Manila, it may not be such a bad thing. At least you'll get some decent sleep before you go, and you've a couple of books to read for company.

All the best, Michael, I hope your preparations and your journey go well.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> True
> 
> If you end up moving out and into a hotel in Manila, it may not be such a bad thing. At least you'll get some decent sleep before you go, and you've a couple of books to read for company.
> 
> All the best, Michael, I hope your preparations and your journey go well.


I agree. What you need more than anything is sleep, lots of it. Aside from the flight being rather grueling, you're hitting the reset button on your life. You need to be as alert as possible for that.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I will just try not to add any wood to the fire and with time hopefully it will burn it's self out.


JV that is a good way of putting it. Hitting a reset button on life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

LeahLurker said:


> *It will likely be in the 30's when you land in Greenville, Michael. *Do you have any warm clothes? If not, you may be able to find something at the airport in Chicago during your layover. Also, when you get back in the U.S. you may need to notify your bank that you are no longer overseas so you can use your card without them flagging your transactions. Just some things to think about.


High 40's. Cold spell will be mostly over by then.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Delusion of Grandeur said:


> High 40's. Cold spell will be mostly over by then.


Michael will be landing at night. The predicted low for that date is around 31 degrees, so I expect it will be high 30's by the time he leaves the airport. We all know the forecasters get it wrong sometimes, but whether it says 30's or 40's on the thermometer, it will still be quite a bit colder than the weather in the Philippines. Michael has been there for many years, so it will probably "feel" colder to him at first exposure.

Glad to hear you still have some warm clothes, Michael!


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

MyraScott said:


> Twilly, you are a guardian angel. The world needs more kind, generous people like you.


I just have to say that I am stunned by the responses I'm getting from you all! And I do thank all of you from the bottom of my heart, but . . . really y'all need to look in the mirror!!


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Michael,

I've been lurking here for some time and trying to think of a way to help you. Without the passport there was not much I could do, but now that you have it, and a ticket, I can activate my network.

It looks like you have three problems left.

1-Getting from where you are to the airport safely and then through the bureaucracy and onto the plane.

2-Surviving the layover in Chicago and being ready for the cold weather. Sounds like you have this partially covered. Let's see if we can improve on that.

3-Gettting from the airport in Greenville to your final destination.

A long time ago in a galaxy far far away I had one of those government jobs. As a result I have quite a network of friends. I made contact with one today and I think I can get you past problem one. He has a driver who can pick you up and get you to the airport in Manila safely. He will also handle any red-tape issues you may encounter. If you'll PM me your address, or a place you can meet him on the morning of the 3rd, I'll get this started. It won't cost you a thing.

It looks like you'll have a five hour layover in Chicago. If you include your size and shape in the PM I'll see if I can have someone meet you with some proper clothes and a good meal. *Is there a Kboarder in the Chicago area that could help with this? I'll take care of the cost if you can do the delivery?*

I'm still working on the Greenville end, but I should know something soon. If you could tell me your final destination I can make better arraignments.

Hang in there, you're almost home, we're all pulling for you.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread is looking more and more like it would make a great and uplifting social media book. I wonder how the logistics of that would play out. Would everyone who has posted here need to give permission? Would Michael be able to claim copyright of such a book? Other considerations? 

Philip


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Micheal, will you be living outdoors when you arrive in SC? If not, I guess the clothes you have can be layered and will be adequate until you can get more. You seem to be resourceful and have overcome much adversity. No doubt you can take care of yourself, but do let us know if you need assistance obtaining warmer clothes.  I live near the Canadian border and spent two years in Alaska. I can hook you up!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Michael, I used to work in the Human Resources field and I'm good at taking work histories and putting them into a nice-looking resume. I know you'll be trying to get state disability and I hope you're approved. But if you find yourself in need of a resume to present to prospective hiring managers, pm me your dates/titles of past employment along with your education history and I'll help you out with one in a jiffy. You said you were coming to the Clemson area and I noticed a part-time groundskeeper position available there at the university for $12 an hour. It does state that lifting is required, but that might be something you can negotiate if you're interested. 

Lastly, I have experience with repatriating and can report it's super tough. I came home after 5 years in China and once the excitement wore off, I fell into a depression that I was told was normal for someone returning to a home country after a long absence. On the bright side, I can also report that the weird, sad feeling of not recognizing what went on in your absence, or not belonging neither here nor there, will eventually fade and you'll finally feel like it's home again. Just be strong.

I've been following your story from the beginning and like me, I'm sure there are other lurkers who wish you well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Michael, if you plan to be in the Sunny Isles Beach area in Florida between Feb. 10 and Feb. 25 (which is only one state down from SC - so it can't be that far!), I'll buy you a coffee and a sandwich at the Starbucks on Collins Avenue. 

But nothing is free in this life - you'd have to listen for at least 15 minutes to my proposals for the next three books that you should write.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> Michael,
> 
> I've been lurking here for some time and trying to think of a way to help you. Without the passport there was not much I could do, but now that you have it, and a ticket, I can activate my network.
> 
> ...


Randall, I thank you for the offer and if I run into problems at the airport with red tape I will drop you a email. I also at one time was responsible for protecting people and I can survive in some of the most extreme conditions in the world. I am a weapons expert and trained without them. My biggest ability is to know how to avoid the people who could do great harm to you.

As far as the cold goes I could survive in a snow bank 30 below with a nylon blanket and a plastic poncho, a hunting knife, candle and a fire starting source. I took survival training and was dropped off in a area that was 30 below for a week and I had to survive, I am typing now so I guess I made it.  The problem is not surviving the enemy around you, but the enemy in your head, depression and self doubt are dangerous. I am very good at avoiding trouble and not provoking people who might want to take your life. The law and immigration I have no power over.

I have for a long time lived in some of the most dangerous areas the world has to offer, it just happens like that, if there is a area that the government says it is red flagged and listed not safe for Americans to live that is where you will usually find me, it just happens that way.

I have had confrontations here and Filipino's stepped into stop it before I had to do anything at all. The confrontations with taxi drivers never had to go far they backed down. The only fight I was in was with a American here and after entering a small cafe with my girlfriend to eat something the man decided to touch my girlfriends butt, I redirected his destination and he made one spin in the air before crashing into the wooden bar and scraping his leg badly which caused blood lost, after landing on the floor and seeing his own blood he decided he no longer wanted to touch the girls butt and we left after the owner said I was not welcome there anymore. I did not punch him or try to hurt him, he was only redirected and his own momentum caused the damage.

I try to use my head so I don't have to fight and get into trouble and so far it has worked well for me. I could sit at a bar and have both people set on doing harm to me, I am good at redirecting their anger away from me and toward each other. I leave and they fight, better that way, less chance for pain for me. I cannot beat up a burly 20 year old man, they have enough energy if it's redirected they can beat there own-self up. If I see gang members I leave the area, why risk danger and why enter areas like that. In America I usually carried a 1911a1 cocked and locked with a round in the chamber, I never had to pull my gun, because I used my brain. Sometimes you don't have to look for trouble it finds you. I do my best to avoid places like that and if one day I cannot avoid it and I lose my life, I just hope it happens fast, not a fan of prolonged pain.

I should have no problem getting from point a to b and if I clear the airport I should be find, all my papers are legal so I feel it should be smooth sailing, I have no warrants for my arrest and I have not done anything bad to other people. The police here can be tough, the civilians are just trying to survive and most are good people here, the police are a different story. I never met anyone who liked the police here, not local or foreign. They are not here to help the people, they are here to steal from the people.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Janet Michelson said:


> Micheal, will you be living outdoors when you arrive in SC? If not, I guess the clothes you have can be layered and will be adequate until you can get more. You seem to be resourceful and have overcome much adversity. No doubt you can take care of yourself, but do let us know if you need assistance obtaining warmer clothes. I live near the Canadian border and spent two years in Alaska. I can hook you up!


If I piss people off I guess I could be living outdoors. I hope that does not happen, as of right now the plan is to stay a short time with my ex wife living in my sons bedroom, he is off playing cowboys and Indians in the US Marines. I feel I have up to one month to find a job and a place to stay and after that time if I fail, well.. I might be living outside.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Good morning, Michael,

I'm sure you're a man who knows how to take care of himself, I didn't mean to imply otherwise.   By "survive Chicago" I was simply referring to the weather and the fact that you'll be all alone in a place you haven't been to in quite a long time. 

If you feel you are good-to-go for clothes then we don't need to pursue that. I am still worried about you getting out of Manila without something getting in the way. My friend can not only get you to the airport but he can bulldoze through any red-tape right there on the spot. He's that kind of friend. Due to the time difference I'll be well asleep when you are departing so an email to me won't be able to help you much. He'll pick you up wherever you would like and as I said, it won't cost you a thing. I'd hate to read that the plane left without you due to some government bureaucrat. 

Do you need a ride on the Greenville end? If so just let me know and I'll try to set something up.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Kay Bratt said:


> Michael, I used to work in the Human Resources field and I'm good at taking work histories and putting them into a nice-looking resume. I know you'll be trying to get state disability and I hope you're approved. But if you find yourself in need of a resume to present to prospective hiring managers, pm me your dates/titles of past employment along with your education history and I'll help you out with one in a jiffy. You said you were coming to the Clemson area and I noticed a part-time groundskeeper position available there at the university for $12 an hour. It does state that lifting is required, but that might be something you can negotiate if you're interested.
> 
> Lastly, I have experience with repatriating and can report it's super tough. I came home after 5 years in China and once the excitement wore off, I fell into a depression that I was told was normal for someone returning to a home country after a long absence. On the bright side, I can also report that the weird, sad feeling of not recognizing what went on in your absence, or not belonging neither here nor there, will eventually fade and you'll finally feel like it's home again. Just be strong.
> 
> I've been following your story from the beginning and like me, I'm sure there are other lurkers who wish you well.


I have a good resume and my work history could land me job anywhere, my body is wore out and as long as I don't have to do heavy lifting and walk to far I should be okay. The stress has already set in and I am not even there yet.

I have priority's set inline.

1. I have to try to find transportation. The colleges have bus's for the students to transport them to school, but that does not help me. Without a way to drive to search for work I am a fish flopping on the ground out of water- priority one is wheels.

2. Check on disability pension.

3. search for a job where they include a apartment as part of the salary and almost a guaranteed requirement is a truck to transport appliances from one apartment to the next and that falls back to priority one and that's wheels..

4. check on my eligibility for healthcare for vets.

5. Learn to socialize and become a member of society and not a hermit.

6. Breathe deep and enjoy America, enjoy archery again and skeet shooting. The perks of having a job and a steady income.

7. find a girl to have a cup of coffee with at the coffee shop or become a monk. 

8. I made it or I didn't- one or the other.  I am rooting for I made it.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

You don't seem like the type to be bothered by 40 degree weather or less than perfect conditions of any type. You are a survivor, or you wouldn't be alive today. Is there anything we can do to help right now? I confess I haven't donated yet and am not sure of what to do now. I do have some funds I can send your way.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Randall Wood said:


> Good morning, Michael,
> 
> I'm sure you're a man who knows how to take care of himself, I didn't mean to imply otherwise.  By "survive Chicago" I was simply referring to the weather and the fact that you'll be all alone in a place you haven't been to in quite a long time.
> 
> ...


This is all very generous of you. Michael, I would definitely take Randall up on his offer. Why not come prepared for the worse case scenario. It won't cost you anything and you'll have someone who knows the ropes and can take care of any issues if they should arise.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> Good morning, Michael,
> 
> I'm sure you're a man who knows how to take care of himself, I didn't mean to imply otherwise.  By "survive Chicago" I was simply referring to the weather and the fact that you'll be all alone in a place you haven't been to in quite a long time.
> 
> ...


I should be good to go on the whole trip including Greenville, I have no problems making it to the airport in Manila. I do see one possible problem that might occur and that is corruption with immigration at the airport.

My resident card is going to expire in March and by having a one way ticket only they might try to add fees more then the 2,800 to 5,000 peso immigration charge. I thought it was at about 3,000 peso or 75 dollars. I am a little concerned with them trying to jack up the price to line their pockets to the amount I could not afford to pay. I don't know if your friend would be able to help out with that part or not. That is the only red flag I could possibly see on the whole trip.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> This is all very generous of you. Michael, I would definitely take Randall up on his offer. Why not come prepared for the worse case scenario. It won't cost you anything and you'll have someone who knows the ropes and can take care of any issues if they should arise.


True- Randall, Manila and immigration could be a issue and if you could help out there it would be a great help.

I am not going to return to the Philippines, so if they want to keep the resident card I could care less, I just want to be able to make my flight.

I will go to a hotel in Malate at least a day earlier to be closer to the airport where I would be able to find a taxi that early. I need to be at the airport before 7 AM and that means starting my travel at 5 in the morning.

It's 5 Am here and I have not slept yet, I will lie down for a few hours and be back online later. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Michael Buckley said:


> I should be good to go on the whole trip including Greenville, I have no problems making it to the airport in Manila. I do see one possible problem that might occur and that is corruption with immigration at the airport.
> 
> My resident card is going to expire in March and by having a one way ticket only they might try to add fees more then the 2,800 to 5,000 peso immigration charge. I thought it was at about 3,000 peso or 75 dollars. I am a little concerned with them trying to jack up the price to line their pockets to the amount I could not afford to pay. I don't know if your friend would be able to help out with that part or not. That is the only red flag I could possibly see on the whole trip.


That's exactly my concern. My friend would handle that, one way or another. With him there I seriously doubt they would try anything, but if they did he would handle it and get you on that plane. Let's just say he knows the system. If we have to throw money at someone he'll take care of that too.

He can pick you up at the hotel and take you to the airport and make sure everything happens as it should. Just PM me the hotel and what time he needs to be there and I'll set it up. The time is not an issue.


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael, I'm so excited for you. Reading this thread brings me to (happy) tears. I'm a little under two hours drive from Greenville—if you ever need help with something, let me know, and if it's something I can do, I'll get down there and do it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Randall, I think that's wonderful what you're offering.

In fact, this whole thread is turning into something rather amazing. Isn't kBoards great!

Janet - Michael will be able to speak for himself, but I think a Paypal donation once he's back in America, or an addition to his IndieGoGo (which will pay out once he's back home) would probably be most useful to help him get wheels when he gets home?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Way to go TwillyJune and Michael...I am waiting to hear you are back on US soil!  Free sailing (or flying) now!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Randall Wood said:


> That's exactly my concern. My friend would handle that, one way or another. With him there I seriously doubt they would try anything, but if they did he would handle it and get you on that plane. Let's just say he knows the system. If we have to throw money at someone he'll take care of that too.
> 
> He can pick you up at the hotel and take you to the airport and make sure everything happens as it should. Just PM me the hotel and what time he needs to be there and I'll set it up. The time is not an issue.


I think Randall's friend has a lot of power and influence. Sounds like good insurance that you will be on that plane as planned.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Michael,

Please take Randall up on his offer!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Michael, please accept Randall's help getting out of Manila. This could end up being as important as what Twilly has done!!!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes I will take randall up on his offer, I just hope is friend is james bond. If not they will not let him enter the areas without a plane ticket. No plane ticket then no access to the Immigration area at the airport. Once I get to the hotel I will email him. In the philippines they have what they call cidg or the same as American CIA. I had a girl Who the cidg helped get a concealed weapons permit. I was one of the few Americans carrieing a armscor 1911a1 45 acp to guard a Philippine lady with a concealed handgun with her permit. I was authorized to protect her life, but not my own. If I was Caught with the gun and she was not with me I would go to jail. Imagine the looks I got when I told the store security I was carrying a gun. It was not allowed to be carried inside my pants in a pancake holster. I had to carry it on a small case which looked like a small laptop case. It was cocked and locked, but the time it took to remove it from the case the bad guy could have shot me already. I no longer cary concealed anymore in the Philippines.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Michael,

My guy isn't James Bond, just a guy who can get stuff done.  

If I remember right it flows this way; Baggage, Check in, Tax Counter, Immigration and then Security, but I'll have my guy confirm either way. If it is a problem I don't think its one that he can't overcome.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I will PM you with location when I get there
It is better to keep hotel location and pick up time private, just incase of a possible lurker with less then desireable intentions.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Understand. I'll be watching for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael, you can PM Randall info if you want--no one else can see that.  Let me know if you need to know how to PM.

Betsy


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Betsy, I just sent him a message.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

This is for everyone;

I got Michael's PM and we are standing by.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*New Update:*

30 Jan gofundme 1,243.00
30 Jan Indigogo Life 696.00
No new donations since the last update 4 days ago.

I received 2 Paypal donations, I will tell the Balance of the new donations after I receive a third one, If I tell now the two people who donated will know how much the other gave, that is why it's better to wait till three donations come in. These are for new donations that came through since the last update.

Anyway that is the update.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

I am thinking of the movie "Midnight Express"...


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I keep checking this thread--best serial ever!  Some wonderful people here (I'm looking at you Randall and TwillyJune), and I can't wait to read Michael's, "I'm home!" post.

Have a smooth flight, Michael


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

EC Sheedy said:


> I keep checking this thread--best serial ever! Some wonderful people here (I'm looking at you Randall and TwillyJune), and I can't wait to read Michael's, "I'm home!" post.
> 
> Have a smooth flight, Michael


EC it's turning into a mini series.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Crayola said:


> Michael, praying for your safe return buddy. Maybe i'll run into you someday when you hit stateside, I got peeps I want to visit in the direction you are heading already... Safe travels bud.


That would be great to meet people from here. Thanks for the warm wishs everyone.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

It's been a long time, now I will have to learn a new language, English  I have not used proper english in a long time. I have most of my time spoke with people in which English was not their primary language.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Randall,

I sent you the itinerary. At least I think so. I'm extremely computer challenged. Already one message has gone awry in my replies to the wonderful PM's I've received.  So, if anybody not named Randall receives Michael's itinerary, please forward. Thank you.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you TwillyJune and Randall, and everyone who has donated to Michael's fund.  The people at Kboards are truly amazing.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

What an amazing thread! Good luck to you, Michael! Sending prayers that everything goes well at the airport and you have safe travels!


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Michael I have butterflies in my stomach for you. I am so glad you are taking Randall's offer. But remember, the traffic in Manila is hectic even at five in the morning so I hope you are giving yourself enough time to get to the airport. Go well.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Micki it will most likely be earlier then that.

I could not believe the prices here. I just went to mercury drugs and bought 60 high blood tablets for 700 peso. Meds where about 18 dollars. I had some already just wanted to add a few to keep the heart ticking.

The unreal part was I bought a small thing of toothpaste for my dentures to clean when I wear them, small bottle of tiger balm for back which is like ben-gay, 6 disposable razors, shaving gel, deodorant, and shampoo, small to go in small bathroom shower/shave bag. Almost 25 dollars. I hope the prices in the USA are not that high.

It will not be long now and my journey will start.


----------



## Shawn Kobb (Aug 14, 2014)

Janet Michelson said:


> I think Randall's friend has a lot of power and influence. Sounds like good insurance that you will be on that plane as planned.


I suspect Randall's friend must be Liam Neeson.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the itinerary, Twilly, thank you!

My friend isn't Liam Neeson, Liam Neeson is just an actor.  

So far everything is falling into place. I'll keep everyone posted as much as I can. I'm hoping Michael can find some free WI-Fi on the trip home and keep us updated.

If its okay with Michael and Twilly, once he's started I'll share his aircraft flight/tail numbers here and if you want to follow him in "real time" you can use Flightaware.com or one of the other websites to see his progress. 

Michael, I have another friend standing by in Chicago if you should need anything or a problem comes up. So just call if you run into trouble.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> I got the itinerary, Twilly, thank you!
> 
> My friend isn't Liam Neeson, Liam Neeson is just an actor.
> 
> ...


I have worked with terrorists who defected "who have killed and then protected by UN" and I have guarded embassy's. I don't like broadcasting my flight number, not a smart thing to do, most could figure it out, but why make it easy.. If the airports have wi fi maybe in the coffee shop I will post update. I worked in military and for military a long time, I was always a target, it would be nice not to walk around with a big sign,, here I am. I would love to meet people from here, as we all know in life there are always good people and where there is good, not lurking far behind are people that are not so good.
If I get transportation I would love to have get togethers with people here, not at airports where I am worried about catching my next flight, tired and jet lagged and such.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Michael Buckley said:


> I have worked with terrorists who defected "who have killed and then protected by UN" and I have guarded embassy's. I don't like broadcasting my flight number, not a smart thing to do, most could figure it out, but why make it easy.. If the airports have wi fi maybe in the coffee shop I will post update. I worked in military and for military a long time, I was always a target, it would be nice not to walk around with a big sign,, here I am. I would love to meet people from here, as we all know in life there are always good people and where there is good, not lurking far behind are people that are not so good.
> If I get transportation I would love to have get togethers with people here, not at airports where I am worried about catching my next flight, tired and jet lagged and such.


No problem, Michael, I'll keep it to the three of us. If you could update here though that would be great. I'm sure everyone just wants to know that you made it.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Sure I could send updates during the trip and send some pictures. I will be on a cell phone and I could upload the pics to someone here if they wanted to post them. It would be to hard to attach to my website from small cell phone. I could even take pictures of your guy at manila and myself if it is not a security problem.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Pictures of you would be great. Pictures of my friend....that's up to him.  

It may be him and one of his people, whatever he feels will get the job done. If it was me I'd find an angry little Philli woman, dress her up in a business suit, and send her with a big silent guy to stand behind her while she shook her finger at whomever needed it. Maybe have her carry a clipboard, bureaucrat's are all afraid of people with clipboards. 

I've never posted pics here at Kboards. Maybe Betsy can help us with that?


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Sure I could send updates during the trip and send some pictures. I will be on a cell phone and I could upload the pics to someone here if they wanted to post them. It would be to hard to attach to my website from small cell phone. I could even take pictures of your guy at manila and myself if it is not a security problem.


It would be great if you could take some pics during your layovers. We would all like to be sure your journey is going well. We especially want a pic of you standing on U.S. soil!

Randall, we have to put our pics on a host site such as Photobucket and upload them from there; we can't upload any images directly from our computer picture libraries except avatar pictures. I have done it a couple of times but have trouble getting it to work. (I'm not very tech-savvy.) But it's easy for the people who have had practice. I'm sure there are several posters here, as well as Betsy and Ann, who can give you good instructions on how to do it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's a link to the instructions:
How to insert a picture into your post!


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

I have nothing helpful to add, just wanted to say I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear you're back in the US!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. No need to stress over the pictures. I will post updates when I can during the trip. Once I get to Clemson in a day or two I will take care of posting the pictures then.


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

I live in SC (though a far drive from Gville) but I know good people in the area and would be glad to help if you ever need anything. 

Best of luck!!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Allyson Jeleyne said:


> I live in SC (though a far drive from Gville) but I know good people in the area and would be glad to help if you ever need anything.
> 
> Best of luck!!


The biggest thing I need is to finally get there.over ten years in the making, I'm ready to see turkeys, deer and to see what women look like with blonde hair. I miss driving and seeing forests instead of over populated city's. I miss sitting in the woods for a few hours and convincing a turkey with a box call and a slate to check me out. I miss shooting a bow. My guns and bows are all long gone. I miss having a job and feeling like I belong somwhere again. After I get back on my feet if I can put some muscle on to shoot a bow again then life will be good again. I hope my back allows me to start all over again. Thank you for your kindness. I don't know what I will find when I get back, but it's time.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

And Michael don't forget the blue eyes


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

The Carolinas do make some pretty ladies, if I may say so myself  

Enjoy your hunting and fishing, Michael. If it's a passion of yours, I believe there are a few bass pro/cabelas/gander mountain-type places in the upstate. Might be a fun way to share your knowledge and get back on your feet.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Best wishes to you, Michael, as you begin this new phase of your life!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Allyson Jeleyne said:


> The Carolinas do make some pretty ladies, if I may say so myself
> 
> Enjoy your hunting and fishing, Michael. If it's a passion of yours, I believe there are a few bass pro/cabelas/gander mountain-type places in the upstate. Might be a fun way to share your knowledge and get back on your feet.


"The Carolinas do make some pretty ladies, if I may say so myself " I cannot argue agaist that, you have been blessed.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the best wishes everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Randall Wood said:


> Pictures of you would be great. Pictures of my friend....that's up to him.
> 
> It may be him and one of his people, whatever he feels will get the job done. If it was me I'd find an angry little Philli woman, dress her up in a business suit, and send her with a big silent guy to stand behind her while she shook her finger at whomever needed it. Maybe have her carry a clipboard, bureaucrat's are all afraid of people with clipboards.
> 
> I've never posted pics here at Kboards. Maybe Betsy can help us with that?


Randall, I can certainly help. I'll PM you an email address to send pics to if you don't want to try it yourself using the instructions at the link intinst posted.

Betsy


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Critters of the south* and the men who live there, some might not know who the critters are the men or the animals, look at my photo and I could pass for some kind of critter or swamp thing.  not all men of course, but a large portion of the male population enjoy their guns and bows, four wheeler's and ATV's.

Just because you have a gun or a bow does not mean you have to be a hunter, many don't hunt and they just enjoy 3d archery shooting at foam targets or shooting rifles at metal silhouettes or paper targets or skeet and trap shooting. I use to be a hunter and my favorite was quail hunting and turkey hunting. I am happy turkey hunting even if I never fire a shot from a shotgun. It's not about killing, turkey hunting is one of the most amazing experiences anyone can ever have and no gun is required. hunting is not always about killing. If you can convince a turkey to come in and check you out it is a communication between you and the bird, many fail and if you can get him to come in it's a great experience.

South Carolina has hidden through out the state some of the best old timers you will find on the planet, they past this on to their family and if you never experience South Carolina home brewed Deer Jerky you are missing out on something you will never find anywhere else. The best beef jerky you can buy in the store will not compare. The jerky melts in your mouth, if you don't have your dentures, no problem they are not required.  No game taste and the beef jerky no one will even touch it, the bag of Deer jerky will be empty before it pasts around a second time.

Black widow spiders are everywhere and the good news their not aggressive. They were always in the control panels of A/C units and inside box' in garages, just becareful and aware and not a problem. Copperhead snake are around and they are not that bad as people sometime tell. Don't step on them and give them a clear path and they won't bother you. Beatles were tearing up the trees. Some stray dogs could be a issue but walk with your yes open. Wild hogs I use to hunt a lot of time in South Florida, if you shoot them or lock their path they will be less then happy with you and could attack, give a wide path and no problems. Black Bears in Florida have started to hunt the hunters because of a few foolish people leaving food out at camp sites, they were not allow to be hunted in the everglades and they lost their fear of man and sometimes aggressive behavior took place. Normally a gun shot will run them off. The most feared of all for me in South Carolina is the skunk. I walked up on them while hunting and managed to back away and not get blasted with there tail. Even if there dead on the highway and you drive over them with your windows open you might have the smell in your vehicles for weeks and almost a sure trip to the store to buy tomato juice and a four large can bath will cure you.

Florida and the everglades where I spend a good part of my life is infested with snakes and alligators, I have walked through the tall saw grass on a mother alligator who jumped three or four feet out of the water and try to bite me in half, she missed. Alligator are a problem because once again tourist come and feed them and they lose their feel of man. i had them crawled up a bank where I repaired A/C units looking for food, I was able to run them off. Alligators are okay if they don't have young and have eaten with in a week, there not crocs.

Eastern diamond back, coral, moccasin are all dangerous and if you don't stop on them and give them a path their not a problem, sometimes the moccasin can be cranky. The most deadly and fearless critter I encountered in Florida bar none is the pygny rattler. I worked on A/C units and they would come around the other side of the A/C units to try and strike at me. I would get a stick and throw the snake 15 foot away and the snake would come back towards me to strike. I had them come at me after giving them a clear path. They are the most aggressive critter I have ever encountered.

Just a little about stuff in the south, how it use to be ten plus years ago.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Things are escalating here, yet again.

"A military encounter between the Special Action Force (SAF) of the Philippine National Police (PNP) and the Bangsamoro Islamic Freedom Fighters (BIFF) and the Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF) occurred on January 25, 2015 at Tukanalipao, Mamasapano, Maguindanao. Originally a mission to serve arrest warrants for high-ranking terrorists, it has caused the deaths of 44 members of SAF, 16 from MILF and BIFF, and a suspected death to Zulkifli Abdhir, one of the terrorists.

The mission was called "Opla Wolverine" by the PNP-SAF..[6]

The incident occurred on 25 January 2015 and caused the Philippine Senate to halt the passage of the Bangsamoro Basic Law, effectively endangering the peace process between the two sides." end of news clip.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Things are escalating here, yet again.


Stay safe, Michael!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Well it's about time to go home. I have not received a reply to my email in three days from America, doesn't matter I'm going anyway. I will email Randall with in the next 12 hours with the address and contact information where I live. I will not be at a hotel for pickup. The area I live on is dangerous and most taxis will not enter at night because they are scared, they can call when they arive and I can assist with safe passage from the highway.Thanks for everyone's help. My back packs are packed and ready. I found a lot of clothes. My bags are packed full and I might have to throw half away for excessive baggage. I think they only give you 40 pounds,  anyway I will keep the updates coming.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> My back packs are packed and ready.


Wonderful! Safe travels


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Wonderful! Safe travels


Thanks Roz and everyone else. The tears have started to fall already around here, people don't want me to go to American if I end up living in the forest if things don't work out.

I told them I had to go, it was my only chance to be able to try and find work and survive. Every time they feed me another person here has to eat less. They have bought smokes for me, coffee and food. I sold some books and sold the stuff I had to survive, but never enough. I told them I would probably be long dead before I got the pension at 62. They said at lease you would be with people that cared about you.

The emotions have been high and people that thought would be glad that I let are not glad, I guess I started to grow on a few people here.

The girl I am staying with has a boyfriend and we have fought a million times back and fourth, after she found out the disability pension is not going to happen she was happy for me to go,now that I am ready to go she is saying it's better you stay here. Her daughter who is 13 and the neighbors are all saying the same thing. stay. I told them I can't, I have to try and live again, I can't here, I have no chance and the critters are eating me alive.

I live in a bad and poor area. But no one has attacked me here and they have accepted me as possibly the only foreigner they ever saw who was penniless. Quezon city was a different story where talks of removing my head was not uncommon. Still even there I did not have a direct attack on me. I have had things stollen here where I sleep in Caloocan, but nothing of real value except for a router and that's because the place is open and not enclosed. The only time violence was used was towards another American for trying to touch someone's butt he was not free to touch. it ended when he landed on the ground.

Today I saw something that amazed me and I had never in my life ever saw anything like it. I had a cup of coffee and it was morning time I saw three small kids ranging from about 3 to even years old who were living on the street, a man who must have been their father was sleeping in the street and the kids were awake. Another man came where they were and started nosing around, the kids swatted him away with a stick. The man appeared to be looking for something to steal, they had nothing, but a few box's with stuff and the man saw the guy lieing in the street and not wanting to wake him he left. The amazing part was this: The little boy who could have not been more then 3 had what appeared to be diapers on and nothing else. After the bad guy left the little one with the diaper started picking up trash around their living area, cleaning up the place an he carried it off down the road about 50 feet and et in in the street, ten minutes or so later another man came and had the kid bring the garbage back to where they were sleeping, apparently the boy put the trash in a area the man was using.

A kid that small or baby should be snuggling up to his mother or crying for a bottle, not be a hardened street survivor at the tender age of 3? The people here are tough, I could not handle half of what they do everyday.

I don't know what will happen next and if I could have half the mindset of that three year old I would do okay. The country is a place where people are forced to survive at a early age. You could spend a day hanging out in the street and fill a bucket with your tears when the day was over.

When I leave they will continue to survive and go to bed often hungry and their lives have little hope, but they are strong people, much stronger then myself.
I am sad that I am leaving and never got the disability to help them out a little, but as the time goes bye and it's time to leave the money just did not seem to important to them more, they showed a side I have not seen for a while, tears and pain in their hearts. I think the girl I am staying here loves me in her own way and so do the neighbors. We all often angered each other, but in the end we all kind of grew on each other and made up some kind of a family structure.

I will miss them and I hope that one day their lives will be better, surly they have suffered long enough an one day I hope they will have a chance to live a nice life.

I was blessed with the help of Kboards, many others never had that chance. Soon I will be home, I will have days I will cry and have pain when I remember back on my life, but I am moving forward, as JV said hitting the reset button on my life.

I am saddened when I see people cry and hug me and not want to let go and drip tears on my shoulder, it cuts into me like a knife. anyway it's time to PM Randall and get ready to hit the reset button.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Take care, Michael. I'm following your journey in my mind. Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Susan Alison said:


> Take care, Michael. I'm following your journey in my mind. Thank you for the updates.


Susan, thank you for caring.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Thanks Roz and everyone else. The tears have started to fall already around here, people don't want me to go to American if I end up living in the forest if things don't work out.
> 
> I told them I had to go, it was my only chance to be able to try and find work and survive. Every time they feed me another person here has to eat less. They have bought smokes for me, coffee and food. I sold some books and sold the stuff I had to survive, but never enough. I told them I would probably be long dead before I got the pension at 62. They said at lease you would be with people that cared about you.
> 
> ...


I had a feeling that in the end you'd find that you did have some friends in your rough neighborhood after all. I guess it's just human nature that even the people who seemed to hate you still don't want to part with you. People may fuss and snarl, but underneath some of them didn't really hate you. I think they learned to respect you, and I think they know how much compassion you have for them. You have given them an example of a good, caring American.

Maybe this time in the Philippines was an experience you were meant to have, since it has given you so much understanding of another culture and the difficulties the poor endure. You have walked a mile in their shoes. It's discouraging to think that that so many people in so many countries are living in such desperate conditions.

Wishing you a safe journey.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Bluebonnet said:


> I had a feeling that in the end you'd find that you did have some friends in your rough neighborhood after all. I guess it's just human nature that even the people who seemed to hate you still don't want to part with you. People may fuss and snarl, but underneath some of them didn't really hate you. I think they learned to respect you, and I think they know how much compassion you have for them. You have given them an example of a good, caring American.
> 
> Maybe this time in the Philippines was an experience you were meant to have, since it has given you so much understanding of another culture and the difficulties the poor endure. You have walked a mile in their shoes. It's discouraging to think that that so many people in so many countries are living in such desperate conditions.
> 
> Wishing you a safe journey.


We spent a lot of time fighting and arguing, I guess we just started to grow on one another. I thought I would never miss anyone, but I am wrong and I will miss them all, they all have good hearts, life just gets in the way, struggling everyday stress's people out. Soon I will start that long flight to a new world for me and a new start.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope you have a good and safe trip back home. Be prepared for some reverse culture shock. I got it back coming back to Australia after a year away so I can imagine it'd be tough after ten.

It's amazing that people who have so little have helped you out. It's always sad leaving somewhere even if it wasn't the best situation. n the end, you are the lucky one compared to many. I hope you get back on your feet and end up in a situation where you have enough that you can help alleviate some of the suffering you've seen first hand.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

kathrynoh said:


> Hope you have a good and safe trip back home. Be prepared for some reverse culture shock. I got it back coming back to Australia after a year away so I can imagine it'd be tough after ten.
> 
> It's amazing that people who have so little have helped you out. It's always sad leaving somewhere even if it wasn't the best situation. n the end, you are the lucky one compared to many. I hope you get back on your feet and end up in a situation where you have enough that you can help alleviate some of the suffering you've seen first hand.


I hope so to


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Michael, I got your email. It's taken care of.  Have a great flight!


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Safe travels! Hope there are good movies on the plane.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, Michael. It takes courage to change your life, even when you know the change is a good one. Hurry home.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

TwillyJune said:


> Michael, I got your email. It's taken care of. Have a great flight!


I just finished emailing Randell and TwillerJune earlier today. To start the next step in my journey. TwillerJune when she ga e the 400 sheentioned she might send another 200 when it was time to leave. I said I had about $150.00 left and I wanted to leave 50 dollars with the people letting me stay here so they could buy some food till they found some work. That would leave me with about 100 to go through immigration. I asked about the 200 she mentioned earlier and I just received a email stating she just sent 400, not 200. She sent extra incase I am stuck in Greenville and no one picks me up.

Thank you Randell and TwillerJune, if people don't beleive in miracles read this thread. TwillerJune I thank you again for your recent Donation.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Michael,

I've been talking with my friend and they are very busy with the situation there. We're trying to push things up and get you out soon. Maybe even today. They'll provide a safe place for the rest of your time there and then get you to the airport and immigration. Don't worry about the lack of funds, we have you covered. I'm going to PM you a name and number. Stand by.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> I just finished emailing Randell and TwillerJune earlier today. To start the next step in my journey. TwillerJune when she ga e the 400 sheentioned she might send another 200 when it was time to leave. I said I had about $150.00 left and I wanted to leave 50 dollars with the people letting me stay here so they could buy some food till they found some work. That would leave me with about 100 to go through immigration. I asked about the 200 she mentioned earlier and I just received a email stating she just sent 400, not 200. She sent extra incase I am stuck in Greenville and no one picks me up.
> 
> Thank you Randell and TwillerJune, if people don't beleive in miracles read this thread. TwillerJune I thank you again for your recent Donation.


Very generous of TwillerJune to send more money... Don't tell your peeps there!
And if Randall gets you out earlier... Maybe don't tell them that either. Sounds like you've said your goodbyes, yes? Then go! Don't look back! Good luck and God speed.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Best of luck, Michael.  You'll soon be on home soil.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Best of luck, Michael.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

JeanneM said:


> I'm so happy for you, Michael. It takes courage to change your life, even when you know the change is a good one. Hurry home.


I love this, so true. Safe travels home, Michael.

(((((((BIG HUG to everyone who helped out))))))))))))


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Michael, i've been following your story all along and i wish you the best on your "reboot". You sound like a survivor who has put up with more than his share of poop over the years. Whatever you do, keep kindness in your heart and i think you'll come out okay. 

Safe travels!


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

nico said:


> .... Whatever you do, keep kindness in your heart and i think you'll come out okay.


Great words!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

L.L. Akers said:


> Very generous of TwillerJune to send more money... Don't tell your peeps there!
> And if Randall gets you out earlier... Maybe don't tell them that either. Sounds like you've said your goodbyes, yes? Then go! Don't look back! Good luck and God speed.


Seconding this.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am trained and have lived in a few of the most dangerous places in the planet. The peeps here are getting only 50 dollars a d they don't even want that.

I have traoned and worked woth some of the most dangerous people in the world. I have some built in security features that I use and they have kept me alive so far. I have received a lot of help here and I am thankful. I don't plan to do anything foolish the last day. I will keep people updated. The travel will be kept secret from everyone due to the recent probls in mindenau. I have become a headache for Randall, but I know the bad guys I have worked with them and know what they are capable of. Trust me on this. I will soon change my location for security reasons. I will keep TwillerKune snd Randall updated. I am not going to go to a strange house to stay for a day. I willbarrive at the airport in time and I am causing Randall to grow white hairs. I will keep everyone updated. Many of people died in Sghanistsn needlessly because the Taliban paid the Afghanistan guards more then The USA did. I am still in the war mode. I have not been to war for two years, but somethings are fresh in my head. I have had a few red flags thrown my way that is why I will relocate.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for the update, Michael!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I have email I am trying to send now that has not gone through. Sorry typos I  using a small cell phone


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am not being a jerk. Changes last day are wrong. I am able to arive at airpprt safely by myself. By myself. I asked for possible help at airport. This is escalating and somthings should not be changed on last day.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Beginning of email received from Randall's contact. Problem solved, non issue woth no need to escalate it further.

I'll have her family get a hold of you, so you can make them aware specifically what your needs are.  Meeting at the airport will be probably easier for them.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update:* No longer living at Caloocan. I have two pictures I am posting that were taken about a mile from the hotel I am at in manila near the Malate area. Taxi cabs can be found 24 hours a day. I have eaten and will not leave hotel again until
It's time to get a taxi to head to the airport. I will wear the tennis shoes on my flight.

I am posting the pics because I am at the hotel, future pics will have to be posted later. I am still waiting to be contacted on what time they want me to show up. Soon I will be headed to the airport, here's a few pics I took in manila of me.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> *Update:* No longer living at Caloocan.


Exciting!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Roz Marshall said:


> Exciting!


Yes the journey has began. Still no reply from America, I sent another email this morning, no replies. Regardless the journey has began.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Great news, Michael! Good photos, too - keep them coming. We want to see you in the departure lounge and on the plane.

This thread has restored my confidence, not only in basic human kindness and positivity (it's certainly done that), but also in my conviction that an ongoing social media account presented as if in real time can result in a gripping narrative. I can't wait for the next installments and look forward to a satisfying resolution.

Stay safe and get on that damn plane, Michael!


Philip


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Good luck, Michael!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

nico said:


> Michael, i've been following your story all along and i wish you the best on your "reboot". You sound like a survivor who has put up with more than his share of poop over the years. Whatever you do, keep kindness in your heart and i think you'll come out okay.
> 
> Safe travels!


Yes to that Nico and Colin.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the warm wishes and Philip I will get on that plane.  And the UK your something else. Somethings are private and sent with private messages.Maybe it's because most Americans sleep. Whatever it is I have a Large UK following and I want to thank all my UK friends for giving a damn about a curved spine ugly American who cries whey he see's his head and wonders what happeded ti all his hair. 

And philip a teacher of the English language who has to shutter when he reads some of my posts. Me and Mark E Copper have always had a good friendship and Colin we stayed up late playing the short story games here, I always tr  ed to give him a line he could not continue with, he always put me to shame with that, great fun. Roz, what can I say about her? I would call her one of the kindess people I have ever met.
TwiterJune has taken it to the next level and I am still speechless on what to say, but thank you for kicking this off the ground and into orbit. Randall has put in a lot of effort and time. Somewhere along the lines I failed to communicate probaly because he thought I was in physical danger now. I should have explained it better. With the recent killings and a failed possible peace treaty things would get ugly here. Hatred has started and the violence will take sometimes to spread depending what happens to the peace talks. It's the right time to leave, but my life is not in danger, no more then it would be anywhere else. Torists still walk the streets in the crouded areas without any problems. My concern was with Immigration and not bodily harm. Things are slowly escalating, but that will be a few weeks away. I messed up not Randall. He's not here and yes I lived on damgerous areas, but I was not a trouble maker, I had a router stollen, from a unsecure shack which I hope one day the people will find a better place to live.
Anyway I thank you all.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Now I have a flight landing in Chicago, I hope they get the planes flying again.No matter I have a good jacket, gloves, wool cap and scarf. One back pack almost to carry the cold weather clothes, I am glad I still have it.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Safe journey, Michael


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Sally.


----------



## rebelblue (Feb 17, 2014)

Wonderful news that your journey has begun. When I crashed after midnight with sick kiddos, there was an update that you might head to the city early. Nice to see you made it there. Looking forward to hearing that you've arrived safe in America. 

P.S. I'd bet that most of us here in the US were sleeping (or getting ready to head to work for those with day jobs) when you posted. You are in our thoughts and this thread continues to serve as an inspiration and then some! Travel safe. Fingers crossed that the snow storm in the 'flyover states' does not hold up your flight outta there.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

rebelblue said:


> Wonderful news that your journey has begun. When I crashed after midnight with sick kiddos, there was an update that you might head to the city early. Nice to see you made it there. Looking forward to hearing that you've arrived safe in America.
> 
> P.S. I'd bet that most of us here in the US were sleeping (or getting ready to head to work for those with day jobs) when you posted. You are in our thoughts and this thread continues to serve as an inspiration and then some! Travel safe. Fingers crossed that the snow storm in the 'flyover states' does not hold up your flight outta there.


Looks like I will have a snow storm to welcome me home.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update:*
I just received this email from my ex
"I will pick u up .I just saw ur email"

I emailed Randall to tell him to cancel transportation in Greenville.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear your ex has responded. The snow will clear enough for you to get through. The worst possibility is extra hours sitting in the airport waiting for a delayed connection out of Chicago. As soon as you are able, please let us all know you are safely in the U.S.
God's speed, Michael. We're all flying with you.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> I'm so glad to hear your ex has responded. The snow will clear enough for you to get through. The worst possibility is extra hours sitting in the airport waiting for a delayed connection out of Chicago. As soon as you are able, please let us all know you are safely in the U.S.
> God's speed, Michael. We're all flying with you.


Thank you. I will keep everyone updated the best I can.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update:*
First off logistics between things in the Philippines and the US is a headache with huge time differences.
I have worked with supplying A/C units for navy Seals, Army Special Forces. Delta a d marines force recon. They all have the same personality. They don't know how to quick, Randall is SF from before and he doesn't know how to quit. We got it done. His people got in touch with the imigration people at the airport to find out what I was required to have, I have everything I need. His person wanted to voluntair his time at the aorport for free. He said I was problem free so I told him I would go alone. I have made a out thirty such trips before.
Randall not only put in a lot of time on this but he donated 200 dollars as well. I just wanted to let everyone know he was relentless like a pitbull and got it done.


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael Buckley said:


> His people got in touch with the imigration people at the airport to find out what I was required to have, I have everything I need.


Excellent!


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Many thanks to Randall! I like the description "he doesn't know how to quit."

I'm glad to hear that you haven't run into any problems with the immigration people.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you Randall!


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Michael, if I've done my arithmetic correctly, you should be heading for the airport sometime in the next 2 or 3 hours.

I can't think of a better way of wishing you well than the way Sapphire expressed it, so I'll just quote her words...



Sapphire said:


> God's speed, Michael. We're all flying with you.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Source is with you!  Enjoy the flight, watch a good movie!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> And philip a teacher of the English language who has to shutter when he reads some of my posts.


It bothered me at first, Michael. Not any more because I can see that you definitely can write. Especially in this thread. You don't have a great grasp of grammar, punctuation and spelling, but you definitely can write. You have a style all your own that will appeal to many people as long as in future you get your drafts gone through by people with a firm understanding of correct usage.

Not that I guess you're concerned with any of that right now. It's 3.30 a.m. here in Laos, maybe 5.30 a.m. in Manila so I'm wondering if you're at the airport already.

Hoping you have an enjoyable flight and maybe some wine with your meal. I'm one of the few people who will own up to enjoying the food on airplanes.

But then, I am British. 

Best of luck!

Philip


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I arived at airport at 5:30 am. Ticket counter to check in baggage still closed.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Michael Buckley said:


> I arived at airport at 5:30 am. Ticket counter to check in baggage still closed.


There he is!

When this happens to me Michael my reflex action is to find the closest bar. I may not go in, but I take great comfort just knowing its there. 

Glad you're there, keep us posted.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Have a great flight, Michael!

*All Nippon Airways flight xxx is on time. You depart Manila Ninoy Aquino Intl (MNL) at 9:45AM local time.

Stay up to date on the latest trip changes from your flight status page.
Safe travels! 
Orbitz*


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm happy to report that Michael has cleared every hurdle, including immigration, and is now waiting to board the plane.

Can I start drinking now?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Cleared everything to include immigration and I was reminded I better get back before my card expires or I would have problems coming back. I dont plan to go back so its a non issue. Waiting to board at 9:15 am.
I have internet data on my phone for Philippines. Other countries internet will be harder to fine.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Great Michael and Randall, thanks for the updates. Been refreshing this page 7 times past hour. I'm so happy for you Michael.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> I'm happy to report that Michael has cleared every hurdle, including immigration, and is now waiting to board the plane.
> 
> Can I start drinking now?


Thanks Randall for posting that update. I Might not be able to post here dedending on cell battery life and internet connection.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Of course, everythong else should be smooth sailing.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome back to the USA! Thought you might enjoy these muscle cars from when we were young and the sentiment of the song.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

TwillyJune said:


> Great Michael and Randall, thanks for the updates. Been refreshing this page 7 times past hour. I'm so happy for you Michael.


Thanks twillerJune I will be leaving for Japan soon. I will try to find a way to get internet when I am there. Turning phone off in a few mins to conserve battery. Thanks again


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Michaels plane is wheels up. He's no longer in the Philippines.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> Michaels plane is wheels up. He's no longer in the Philippines.


Whoo..hoo! That brought a big smile to my face.

If Michael does somehow turn this thread into a book (I really hope he does. Title: '*Bring him Home!* _How an online forum...............'_) where would be the best point to end it? I would think his impressions when he steps off the plane in the U.S. would be the best point.

His adventures after he returns home could constitute his next book. I expect there'll be a fair bit of drama there too.

(I'm probably sticking my nose too much into Michael's affairs here. Pushing people in directions I want them to go in isn't always an attractive trait. Probably comes from 40 years of forcing people to learn English.)

Philip


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

YAY!


----------



## felicity (Nov 28, 2012)

Had to come out of lurker mode to say to TwillyJune and Randall - I am in awe of what you have done here.  Thank you.  This is something I will always remember and hold as a shining example of the kindness and generosity of one human being to another.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, Felicity, it's been such an incredible privilege to be a part of something as special as this. And what an amazing and caring man Randall is. He kept me informed every step of the way. 

I feel as if I have met some new and very dear friends on this board, and for that I am truly grateful!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

This is such good news! I was afraid something would go wrong at the last minute. Twilly and Randall, a lot of people helped in little ways, but you two made  all the difference. Bless you both.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Hurray!  Michael's on his way at last!  I hope he's able to get Internet access somewhere en route, and when he gets to the U.S., so we'll know he made it safely.

I'm so proud of all of you who helped, especially TwillyJune and Randall. You are truly guardian angels.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Philip Gibson said:


> Whoo..hoo! That brought a big smile to my face.
> 
> If Michael does somehow turn this thread into a book (I really hope he does. Title: '*Bring him Home!* _How an online forum...............'_) where would be the best point to end it? I would think his impressions when he steps off the plane in the U.S. would be the best point.
> 
> ...


Well now. You are you. Unlike that one character in your book.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

felicity said:


> Had to come out of lurker mode to say to TwillyJune and Randall - I am in awe of what you have done here. Thank you. This is something I will always remember and hold as a shining example of the kindness and generosity of one human being to another.


Absolutely yes. I've been lurking on this thread for a while, and am happy to see Michael on his way now! Have a nice flight and homecoming!


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow!
Randall, you are awesome and yes, please drink now!  Safe travels, Michael!


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Current Status before I hit the sack:

*All Nippon Airways flight xxxx is on time. Michael departs Tokyo Narita (NRT) at 5:15PM local time. Next stop Chicago!

Stay up to date on the latest trip changes from your flight status page.
Safe travels! 
Orbitz*


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you Twilly! You are so sweet!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Randall Wood said:


> Michaels plane is wheels up. He's no longer in the Philippines.


YAY!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am sitting in Tokyo in the smoking area where they have free Internet. I have to board the plane to Chicago in about 40 mins.
Everyone here has been very supportive and I thank you.
Through the hunger and suffering I knew I had to leave. My belly is no longer a skeleton and I have a side shot showing it in Manila a big change. I have been able to carry my heavy back pack and one half months ago I would have not had the strength to carry it. Everyone helped here. 
I have a chance to try in Clemson. In the Philippines I had no chance. The people here gave me that. How could Iake it home if I could not carry the back pack.
I had to go and there were real tears from everyone when I left. I wish I could habe helped people there. But I could not even help myself. I was starting to deteriate.
It became bad for me there and I was alone most of the time anyway. I was ignored a lot, but they did their best to help me survive. I wanted to be a provider and help also. I could not and I had to get out. It felt wrong not having a job or income.
They in the end wanted me to stay and I told them I just could not dp it anymore.
I am tired and have not slept in days and what I type might not make a lot of sense. But when I left and saw people crying it hurt inside. They are not bad people they do the best with what they have. Thank you everyone, I have to get on another plane.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Safe journey!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> Safe journey!


Thank you.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Next stop Chicago, Michael! 

Wishing you a safe journey and a happy homecoming.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Flight delay 30 mins.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> Flight delay 30 mins.


I can't imagine what you're feeling right now, Michael... Exhilarated, determined, nervous, exhausted? It must be a real mix of things.

May you sleep well on the plane home and enjoy stepping on American soil in those new shoes. 

Best to you!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

EC Sheedy said:


> I can't imagine what you're feeling right now, Michael... Exhilarated, determined, nervous, exhausted? It must be a real mix of things.
> 
> May you sleep well on the plane home and enjoy stepping on American soil in those new shoes.
> 
> Best to you!


All those emotions and add a big capitall "N" to nervous.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I will try to get internet and a micro sim card when I get to Clemson. I need to search for old trucks and jobs.

I have no idea what they have for internet now and for phones. I want to use my existing phone.
I will try to get internet when I get home.
I want to keep everyone up to date. As far as a book goes. I cannot think clearly now  I am tired.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Flight to Chicago bumped again, new boarding time is 5:55 pm, when it leaves they don't know.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Michael Buckley said:


> Flight to Chicago bumped again, new boarding time is 5:55 pm, when it leaves they don't know.


By now you must be on your way? I hope you can find a place in the US to at least post a message here once you have arrived (if your phone is not working)...I think we're all ready to celebrate on your behalf! Getting my champagne out...


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> Flight to Chicago bumped again, new boarding time is 5:55 pm, when it leaves they don't know.


Am sending masses of positive vibes your way, Michael. I'm imagining (ie I could be totally wrong) it to be a strange, confusing feeling, going home... Hugs to you.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy landings!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

alawston said:


> Happy landings!


Damn, I was going to say that. So... ditto!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Wonderful news!! So happy everything went as hoped. Hope this last leg of the journey goes well! (Or has it landed yet?)


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Michael was scheduled to arrive in Greenville about 9:30pm tonight. With those delays in Tokyo, it will probably be later. Orbitz is keeping me posted on all delays. He does have a 5 and a half hour layover in Chicago, so hopefully that's enough wiggle room to make his connecting flight especially since most planes leaving Chicago never leave on time anyway.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

If I am tracking the right flight...it looks like his flight took off an hour and forty minutes late. He still has a good chance of making his connection, as long as there are no major landing delays.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

This whole thread is better than any suspense novel I've ever read. Michael, I wish you all the best and success in your new life. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you (which makes typing interesting, but you know what I mean.)

I am so impressed with the people on this list, each one offering what they can, and more - You're all fantastic.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Given the weather in Chicago lately, the flight to Greenville could be delayed, too. The biggest challenge in O'Hare is finding your gate, that place is so sprawling.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks to all of our UK Kboarders for keeping Michael company while us US borders slept in.

Michael's been PMing me and now that he's left Tokyo he says I can share his flight numbers with all of you.

He is currently on All Nippon Airlines (ANA) flight number 1012. Currently over Russia. He'll go "feet dry" over Alaska soon. His arrival time is 2:54 central time.

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/ANA1012

Thanks for all the kind words toward myself and Twilly. I'm just glad I was able to help.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

I got it right! I am a total travel nerd. I love tracking flights and planning trips for my family and friends. Looks like he's over international waters now. Flight tracking is delayed by five minutes, though, for security reasons, I believe.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

LeahLurker said:


> I got it right! I am a total travel nerd. I love tracking flights and planning trips for my family and friends. Looks like he's over international waters now. Flight tracking is delayed by five minutes, though, for security reasons, I believe.


That's true.

He's most likely over the north slope of Alaska right now. He can see America, he just can't touch it yet. He's halfway home with five and a half hours to go yet.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Michael's flight has now entered U.S. airspace.










(He may be able to see Sarah Palin's house from there.  )

http://www.flightradar24.com/63.79,-164.85/4

Philip


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

*impatiently clicks refresh button again*


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Michael's just crossed the Canadian border...

http://www.flightradar24.com/ANA1012/56db309


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

He's almost home! 

I hope he was able to get a little sleep on the plane.


----------



## Nathan Elliott (May 29, 2012)

Welcome home, Michael!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Love that airline link that shows the plane's location and updates every minute or so! Thanks for posting that, JR Henderson. Three more hours to "boots on ground" in Chicago!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Hope Michael's pilots can thread their way through this lot. That's a hell of a lot of planes.










http://www.flightradar24.com/39.63,-95.22/5

Philip


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

misty-eyed...


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like his plane made up some time. He'll make it into Chicago at 2:54 central. 

For those concerned and emailing me.  His next flight leaves at 6:55pm, so he should make it with time to spare. 

He may even have time to run outside and make a snowball, or maybe a snow angel or two, if he's brave.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

He is almost across the US border now.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Janet Michelson said:


> Love that airline link that shows the plane's location and updates every minute or so! Thanks for posting that, JR Henderson.


No problem, Janet. It's like being an air traffic controller, isn't it? 



Nic said:


> He is almost across the US border now.


Yep, I think he's just crossed from Ontario into Minnesota.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

JRHenderson said:


> Yep, I think he's just crossed from Ontario into Minnesota.


He sure did! Only an hour to go until his feet are on American soil, er, concrete.


----------



## Steve M (May 21, 2011)

Welcome back to USA airspace, Michael. We're all pulling for you!


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Flying over Milwaukee now. Not long to go!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Michael's flight ANA 1012 has now begun its descent to Chicago O'Hare International Airport. He will be on the ground in 10 minutes

http://www.flightradar24.com/42.37,-88.68/9

Philip


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

What happened?

Michael's plane flew right past the airport and is now heading east.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome home, Michael.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Philip Gibson said:


> What happened?
> 
> Michael's plane flew right past the airport and is now heading east.


They changed the landing pattern. Happens often. No worries.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Philip Gibson said:


> What happened?
> 
> Michael's plane flew right past the airport and is now heading east.


Oh, no! What does that mean?

Ok - thanks, Leah! - edited


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

ReGina W said:


> This thread makes me misty-eyed. Best wishes Michael, your journey is inspirational, all the folks here who have helped are class acts.


Ditto.

I've been reading this thread from the beginning, and... excuse me, I seem to have something in my eye. *sniffle*

Welcome home, Michael.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I just want to know when his feet are actually on American soil. (Even if they then take off again. As it were.) I never have been any good at waiting...


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

This is just so amazing. Twilly and Randall you are such stars, Roz for so much encouragement and everyone else who have supported Michael. And Michael for taking this huge leap for a new life. I have never read, heard of and known so much compassion before as has been shown on KBoards. Michael happy landings - have a wonderful new life. You deserve it and I know you can do it.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Plane flew right past O'Hare airport, right over Chicago and is now halfway across Lake Michigan.

Very strange.

Oh, okay. It just turned around and is heading back west. None of the other planes has made that approach. Maybe Michael said something.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks strange, but it happens all the time at high-traffic airports. So many planes to juggle. Some have to go into holding patterns. Others have to loop around to line up in a long row to wait their turn for the runway. He should be landing about now since tracking is delayed five minutes. 

Welcome back to the US of A, Michael!!!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Touchdown!

Welcome home, Michael. Good job!

Philip


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, Twilly & Randall, what you've done has been amazing.  I'm so pleased to see this happening for him.

Michael - I hope you soon find yourself back on your feet now that those feet are on US soil again.


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Philip Gibson said:


> Touchdown!


Woohoo!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Philip Gibson said:


> Touchdown!


Woohoo!!! Welcome home, Michael!!! How totally fab!


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Philip Gibson said:


> Touchdown!


I thought football was over.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

micki said:


> ... I have never read, heard of and known so much compassion before as has been shown on KBoards...


Perhaps that's because despite all his (self-admitted) faults, we all recognize a bit of Michael in ourselves.

Just a thought.

Welcome home Michael!


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

At last!  Welcome home Michael!


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words! And thank you all for the verbal support you gave Michael, for the pm's of support to me, and for your kind words of support for me in your posts. I especially thank Randall for being completely selfless in helping to get Michael home. 

I'm just sooo happy. I literally cried myself to sleep last week after reading of Michael's plight. So, yes, there are no words to express how happy I am that he is back on American soil!

Welcome home, Michael Buckley!!!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

TwillyJune, you are a sweetheart. (((((((((((((Big hug))))))))))))))))))


Welcome Home Michael.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

And this just came in: 

*United Airlines flight 5280 is on time. You depart Chicago O'Hare International (ORD) at 6:55PM local time from gate B24.

Stay up to date on the latest trip changes from your flight status page.
Safe travels! 
Orbitz*


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

TwillyJune said:


> I'm just sooo happy. I literally cried myself to sleep last week after reading of Michael's plight. So, yes, there are no words to express how happy I am that he is back on American soil!


This is so lovely  I know I woke up a few times thinking about Michael's plight (before you stepped in). His posts made it so easy to imagine being there with all the insects and arguments and everything. Like has been said by a few people - I think there is a good book in here somewhere.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Woo hoo!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Roz Marshall said:


> This is so lovely  I know I woke up a few times thinking about Michael's plight (before you stepped in). His posts made it so easy to imagine being there with all the insects and arguments and everything. Like has been said by a few people - I think there is a good book in here somewhere.


It is also a real treat to read about the _*good*_ power in the internet, where caring meets up with generosity and accomplishes something very special.

Some great people on this list--and here's a big WELCOME HOME to Michael!


----------



## Steve M (May 21, 2011)

EC Sheedy said:


> It is also a real treat to read about the _*good*_ power in the internet, where caring meets up with generosity and accomplishes something very special.


How true, EC. I've read online forums and bulletin boards since... well, since Al Gore invented the internet (old-timers may remember Prodigy, a slooow dial-up service in the early 90s). In all those years, I've never read--or been caught up in--a thread quite like this one. What an amazing, inspiring group of people you are! [insert applause emoticon here]

And a well-deserved Welcome Home, Michael!


----------



## lvoynich (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome home, Michael!


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

This is the most incredible real-life story of compassion and determination I've seen in ... well, ever. Congrats to Michael for making it home, and major kudos to all those who helped out, particularly with large portions of time, money, and effort!
K.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

For those wondering Michael has not checked in with me yet. 

Maybe he can't talk due to the smile on his face?


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

I just opened this email:

_*Unfortunately, United Airlines flight 5280 is delayed leaving from Chicago O'Hare International (ORD). Your new estimated departure is 7:40PM local time. You must still be at the airport for your original scheduled flight time.

Stay up to date on the latest trip changes from your flight status page.
Safe travels! 
Orbitz*_


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Randall Wood said:


> For those wondering Michael has not checked in with me yet.
> 
> Maybe he can't talk due to the smile on his face?


Has he been communicating via email? O'Hare's wifi is a total joke.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Perry Constantine said:


> Has he been communicating via email? O'Hare's wifi is a total joke.


Yes, email from his phone. Maybe he ran out of juice, or as you said, Wi-fi is an issue. American airports all charge for it.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

On the bright side, that means more time to scramble through O'Hare to find the right gate. Welcome home, Michael!


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Latest flight news:

Michael is estimated to arrive in Greenville at around 11:30pm EST. There were several delays in Chicago with the latest stating that Flight 5280 was estimated to leave Chicago at 9:00pm CST. That was a half hour ago. I haven't heard anything further so hopefully he is on his way home!


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Tracking says his flight is in the air!!!


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

From Michael:      

_Liz, I am in Greenville now. I took and earlier flight out of chicago when the asked for volunteers. Now I waiting for my baggage thats 2 hours behind._

Congrats on surviving a very long flight, Michael, and welcome home!


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

TwillyJune said:


> From Michael:
> 
> _Liz, I am in Greenville now. I took and earlier flight out of chicago when the asked for volunteers. Now I waiting for my baggage thats 2 hours behind._
> 
> Congrats on surviving a very long flight, Michael, and welcome home!


Yay! Greenville! Home! Thanks for this update, Twilly!


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

TwillyJune said:


> From Michael:
> 
> _Liz, I am in Greenville now. I took and earlier flight out of chicago when the asked for volunteers. Now I waiting for my baggage thats 2 hours behind._
> 
> Congrats on surviving a very long flight, Michael, and welcome home!


Great news! So the flight I'm tracking is just his baggage! Hahaha!


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

My message was more brief, he forgot to mention the earlier flight.  

"How is he e-mailing me at 30,000 feet!?"

But he's on the ground and safe, that's all that matters. Hopefully he'll jump on-line tomorrow and tell us about his adventure.


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my god - that's fantastic. Yay!


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm so happy. Michael can spend tonight in an actual building, where the walls go all the way up to the ceiling. He won't have to fight off rats and roaches. He can drink the water without having to boil it first. He will have access to a shower with hot water, and a toilet. He can sleep in a real bed instead of a concrete floor. These are things we all take for granted. Simple but important things.

Best of all, he's home in South Carolina. Back in the U.S. I feel like singing!  (If I could sing, lol. Maybe I'll just dance a little instead.)


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> But he's on the ground and safe, that's all that matters. Hopefully he'll jump on-line tomorrow and tell us about his adventure.


Or Michael might be too phased out and totally jet-lagged to write coherently after such a long journey. I'll bet he's feeling totally knackered and out of it right now.

Last time I made such a really long flight (Vientiane, Laos to Bangkok to Tokyo to Los Angeles to Dallas to St. Louis) with all the extensive layovers, I ended up being woken up in from my sleepwalking in the middle of the night by the Holiday Inn cleaners in their St. Louis hotel after I had apparently been strutting around the hotel lobby at 3 a.m. instructing them how to perform their cleaning duties correctly, while thinking I was the shift supervisor in my walking dream.

Fortunately, one of the kindly cleaning ladies woke me up, escorted me back to my room and put me back to bed.

Philip


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wonderful to catch up on this thread. Welcome home, Michael.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Now I can say this: I was SO afraid something was going to happen to prevent you from coming home, Michael! SO relieved that you made it, Buddy! I hope all is OK where you are staying and you are able to get a truck with the money we donated and a job and a place of your own. Please know there are shelters here in the US, though, so you never have to sleep outdoors again unless you want to. Thank you for your service, and best wishes for your future.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I took pictures everywhere except Greenville. I  setting in the ex's house.tommorow I will take some picture where I am at. And use the laptop to type with. Chicago I was searched for almost 2 hours and a bad experience, but thats over now and I am in Clemson. All things went wrong, she lost her car keys, but someone from the church took her to pick me up. Gas prices are way down and te place is growing
Nothing stood in the way, any problem was taken care of and made into a non issue.
They put me on United flight: 3403Y instead of flight 5280 because I voluntaired to fly early. Flight delays were a headache


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

So glad to hear from you that you're home! Now get some sleep!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Yay!The Eagle has landed... oh wait, that was the other guy


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I made it home on flight United air 3403y Who ever is tracking flight 5280 is tracking my suitecase. The said they would deliver my two back packs in the morning.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Yay!The Eagle has landed... oh wait, that was the other guy


LOL  time for sleep now everyone. I will update later. Thank you for your concern everyone.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Michael!  It's great to have you back home. Now get some sleep, and fill us in about your journey when you're rested.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> I made it home on flight United air 3403y Who ever is tracking flight 5280 is tracking my suitecase. The said they would deliver my two back packs in the morning.


I'm so pleased you're back on home turf, Michael.

Nothing could be finer than to be in South Carolina in the morning!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Reading this thread about Micheal's struggles and Twilly's,  Randall's and others generosity and encouragement give me goosebumps. I'm so glad that Michael is home now. 

Welcome home Michael!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

So happy you made it home, Michael! Hope you're getting some much needed rest now.


----------



## RBK (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome back, Michael. Really touched by your story.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome home!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Bluebonnet said:


> I'm so happy. Michael can spend tonight in an actual building, where the walls go all the way up to the ceiling. He won't have to fight off rats and roaches. He can drink the water without having to boil it first. He will have access to a shower with hot water, and a toilet. He can sleep in a real bed instead of a concrete floor. These are things we all take for granted. Simple but important things.
> 
> Best of all, he's home in South Carolina. Back in the U.S. I feel like singing! (If I could sing, lol. Maybe I'll just dance a little instead.)


This.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome home Michael! And with more stories to tell, I'm sure. I hope you have a bit of time to get yourself adjusted and you don't have to hit the ground running.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Steve M recently sent me a donation and I want to thank him. I don't know if you received a thank you from me or not, just in case I am telling you now. Thanks for the donations and to anyone else I have missed I thank each and everyone of you.

I will be doing a update with Pictures in the  next hour or 2 and  will try to explain a little about what happens now.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Morning, Michael,

Everyone back in Manila has contacted me asking if you made it okay. I informed them of your safe arrival and they all wish you luck.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> Morning, Michael,
> 
> Everyone back in Manila has contacted me asking if you made it okay. I informed them of your safe arrival and they all wish you luck.


Thanks for the update Randall, your friends were a great help and tell them thank you from me.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad you made it Michael.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

It's fantastic to see that you made it, Michael. I can't help but wonder what it was like to open your eyes this morning and realise where you were.

Oh, and when you have the time to change that location underneath your photo....


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I spent my first night cold under the blankets, but it felt nice. Walls that go all the way to the ceiling and no cockroaches or rats crawling on me. My luggage has arrived, United airlines drove it right to the front door where I live at no extra charge, now that is great service.

The ex is a translator of Spanish and English and works all the time, her cases are mostly medical claims and legal cases. The apartment I am living in now is 3 bedroom. I sleep in my sons old bedroom, my daughter who I have not seen since I arrived sleeps in one of the other bedrooms and the ex in the master bedroom. I am not able to make any noise and I cannot ask her questions because she is always on the phone very busy. She had a member from her church yesterday bring her to the airport to pick me up. She has a Nissan car about four or five years old that has a smart key, she lost the key and now has to pay o have her car towed to the dealer and have another smart key made for 200 dollars. She has no time for that until probably the weekend. If you ask me it's better to have a old car with a stupid key. 

Anyway she has no transportation for a while and it does not seem to bother her at all. I am just trying to stay out of her way and let her do her thing.

My goals are as follows.

1. Try to find a old truck after the funds arrive from indiegogo and the Paypal donations. Paypal donations have been around 300 since the drive started to go Idiegogo life again for donations. one large Paypal donation came in that is not included in the 300 and the person who donated wished for me to keep the information private. If that changes I will update it with the amount.

2. Once I have transportation I will be able to drive to places and try to find work.

3. I will try to find a job that gives a apartment as part of the benefits package which is pretty common with a maintenance job because they prefer someone who lives on the property.

My goal is trying to leave here as soon as possible, it is not my home and she is nice enough for me to stay here for a short time, but I don't want to overstay my welcome.

This is not my family and has not been for a long time, I treated her good and was never abusive to her or the kids, but it is a broken family and has been for a long time.

Anyway that is what my plans look like and soon pictures will follow.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

JRHenderson said:


> It's fantastic to see that you made it, Michael. I can't help but wonder what it was like to open your eyes this morning and realise where you were.
> 
> Oh, and when you have the time to change that location underneath your photo....


Thanks for the welcome everyone, JR I will change my profile location now.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael, this is a dumb question but I'll ask anyway: do you have a driver's license that is valid in the U.S? I'm not familiar with the rules on international licenses.

So glad to hear you had a peaceful first night back home in the USA!

Sorry to hear your ex will have to spend so much to replace her smart key. I agree, I'd rather have an old car with an old-fashioned key.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael,

happy you made it back to the US!  I'm very proud to be part of such a caring community who helped make this happen.  KB'ers are the best!

Betsy


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*The Pictures:*

http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_4.html

I know people were expecting a marching band to greet me and all the excitement of fire works going off. I was piked up at the airport by my ex and there was no excitement of parades. I had no hugs, kisses or nothing, the man from the church I shook his hand and introduced myself and thanked him for picking me up. that was the excitement. I have not seen my daughter, the son does not live here and me and the ex have not said more then a handful of words since I have been here.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics! It is so good to see you in the U.S. The apartment building and the grounds look great, so big and clean -- another world from your residence in the Philippines. I haven't seen much of South Carolina, have just driven through a couple of times, but it looks lovely.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Bluebonnet said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! It is so good to see you in the U.S. The apartment building and the grounds look great, so big and clean -- another world from your residence in the Philippines. I haven't seen much of South Carolina, have just driven through a couple of times, but it looks lovely.


SC, is a beautiful place. It's a place where you can drive a car and actually go faster than 2 miles and hour. the surroundings are simply beautiful. I am just keeping my fingers cross that soon I will be able to leave and find a job. I guess I will go online and start looking for used trucks and see what thy are selling for nowadays.

After I get wheels I will drive around the apartment complex's and see if they are hiring anywhere.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Michael,
> 
> happy you made it back to the US! I'm very proud to be part of such a caring community who helped make this happen. KB'ers are the best!
> 
> Betsy


Very true Betsy, The campaigns were a complete failure and did not engage the public at all. Everything which has happened so far has been a direct result from the people on Kboards, without them none of this would have been possible at all. I thank Kboards and the members who run Kboards and Harvey for allowing this thread to continue.


----------



## Rue Hirsch (May 4, 2014)

Hi, Michael. I've been following your story in lurk mode and I just wanted to wish you a warm welcome back to the states. I'm glad that you have a fighting chance at a more comfortable life with basic needs we indeed all take for granted. Best wishes to you and may your writing career blossom.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Rue Hirsch said:


> Hi, Michael. I've been following your story in lurk mode and I just wanted to wish you a warm welcome back to the states. I'm glad that you have a fighting chance at a more comfortable life with basic needs we indeed all take for granted. Best wishes to you and may your writing career blossom.


Thank you Rue.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I just got back from town and I now have a American cell phone number, area code is 864. If anyone wants to call PM and I will give you the number. The phone from the Philippines works here, no need to buy another phone.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a valid SC license, I had to get a new one for Afghanistan. It expires in 2022.

I was handed my new atm card today also which I ordered while in the Philippines.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

JRHenderson said:


> That looks much better!
> 
> I don't know if you've already decided which truck you're going to buy, but I found this on Craig's List if it's of any help...
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/search/cta


I am looking for a truck in the 1500 to 2000 range depending on what comes in from indiegogo life.I have not been here a day and the ex asked me about the social security and a job. I will not be picky in my search, I will look for something that rolls forward when you push the gas and does not require four new tires.

I have been here a day and already I feel like it has been to long. I will get wheels and then I will leave here as soon as possible. After getting wheels I will have a job within two weeks after or I will leave here regardless.

I bought my own food so I won't be eating hers and soon I will be out of here. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update about me in SC*

It's a old story that some have heard already, so bear with me for the newer members who have not heard it before.

911 was a changing time in my life as it was for many others here.

It happened about two months before the attacks, the wife had left me, she told me the car we had was 3 years old and we rented a house and did not own one of our own. I was doing A/C service work and I had a part time job on top of that to pay the bills and buy food and clothes for the kids, not glamorous, but we got by okay. I was not chasing other women or in the bars, I was working my butt off. I was living in Bonita springs, Florida back then. I come home from work one day and she has the car packed up and tells me she is leaving me and heading for Georgia. She stayed with my mom in martin, Ga for a short time and then she found her own place. She left because she wanted a new car and a house of here own, she knew if she left me she could find a decent man and have all of that. To this day she rents and that fancy car she has now I paid for most of it with money from the war. After 911 I felt very much alone after watching the events unfold on the TV and I called her up crying to get back together again.

She came to Florida a few months later and I rented a uhaul and made the move to Georgia. It was wrong the moment I saw her when she came to help me move, it was to late it was broke the relationship, beyond repair. I met her when she was 38 and shes 60 now so it's been a long time. We got married when she was 39 I believe and she is 3.5 years older then me. I went to Georgia and got a job right away repairing A/C units and when it was slow, making software for their office. Things came to a halt the work dried up and I found another job in SC as a maintenance man primarily repairing AC units and I was given a 3 bedroom apartment as part of my salary and a decent paycheck every 2 weeks. We were doing just fine. I lost that job after 2 years when the owners sold the building and I was out a job, this whole time my relationship had been crap and I was now out of work for around 3 months when I landed a Job working for KBR in Iraq repairing and installing A/C units and doing the maintenance on them.

I was suddenly making more money then I ever have in my life. I was getting hazard pay for working in a combat zone and overseas allowance, serious money for people who work in combat zones. I had one thing that I wanted to happen when I left and that was to be hit head on with a rocket or mortar, I took out a lot of life insurance and if I died my family would be set. well the [illegitimate persons] missed, they never did kill me in seven years and they missed in Afghanistan for a year. eight years and they missed every damn time. I did not go back to America on my first vacation or what they call R&R because after hearing my kids in the background telling the wife to tell me their not home I stopped calling and only sent money, I always sent money but stopped calling and never went back until after seven years in Iraq the war was over for me so I went back for a few months to train for Afghanistan and stayed all but 2 weeks in a hotel. I did not like staying there for 2 weeks and after one day the same feeling is back again, I don't belong.
"How could they miss hitting me in eight years?"

I lived in the Philippines the whole time and that is where I spent my vacations from the war,, after I got hurt the lady I was living with had no need for me anymore and the house we had that was never finished was sold for a major lost. she went her way and I went my way, six months after neither one of us had two dimes to rub together. I spend 3 or four months in Quezon city and almost eight months in Caloocan. Anyway between the two places about a year. The first year after getting hurt it took a year before the house was ever sold. By the time I moved to Caloocan I had no money at all to pay for rent in Quezon city and the girl who let me stay in Caloocan thought I might get disability and she let me stay there. After she found out I would not be getting it or there was a good chance I would not she wanted me out. The last few days I was there crying started and she wanted me to stay even if I had no money. I said I could not survive any longer like we were living and I told her she had a boyfriend and she was never home at night anyway. I told her she needed to do her best and I was leaving. I could not stay there with no hope of getting a pension it was simply wrong to ask her to take care of me, I could not do it and the insects were tearing me up. I have bites on my legs that will be with me forever and rats come when ever they please. I had enough.

So now I am living with the same women I went to war to die so I could escape her, and I am right back again. After I get wheels with in two weeks I will leave here if I don't leave before. I sit in my sons bedroom alone with the door closed. Anyway that is the story for anyone who has not heard it before.

I am here to try and hit the reset button on my life at 56 years old. Everything in my life happened with poor choices, no one to blame but myself.

America is beautiful and I am glad I had the chance to see her beauty again.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for telling your story, Michael. I had not heard it before. Please feel free to email me if the situation continues to deteriorate.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Michael, maybe you can google for a local vet's club and possibly find a way to get there. Make a friend who will at least talk with you, who has 'been there,' and who may get you out of that bedroom, until you get a vehicle. 

It's going to take time to acclimate back to America. Surrounding yourself with other veterans who have already done that might be helpful. 

((Hugs))


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

What a moving, real (warts and all) story and potential book you have here Michael!

Fortunately, you don't have to re-write it. It's all here. It's all here in this thread. You wouldn't even have to correct your grammar and typos. This thread, your postings and others, are the real, interesting and gripping deal on its own. People will be interested in reading it as has been shown here.

The only issue is how to format it into book form to the best effect. Suggested title: _'Bring him home! How an online forum.....'_

But yeah, take a few days to get re-acclimatized before going into your next publishing venture... not too many days though.

Best wishes and I'm so happy you made it back. I see good things for you going forward.

Philip


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Michael Buckley said:


> *The Pictures:*
> 
> http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_4.html
> 
> I know people were expecting a marching band to greet me and all the excitement of fire works going off. I was piked up at the airport by my ex and there was no excitement of parades. I had no hugs, kisses or nothing, the man from the church I shook his hand and introduced myself and thanked him for picking me up. that was the excitement. I have not seen my daughter, the son does not live here and me and the ex have not said more then a handful of words since I have been here.


Gosh Michael, so much open space at 'home' - a far cry from the over crowded hovels of the Philippines. And the fresh air. Looks amazing.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

micki said:


> Gosh Michael, so much open space at 'home' - a far cry from the over crowded hovels of the Philippines. And the fresh air. Looks amazing.


Micky I just saw a hawk fly overhead.  So beautiful here.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Update:

Indiegogo Life is at 696.00 last donation was 10 days ago.

Gofundme is at 1,293.00 last donation was 3 days ago.

Thanks to everyone who has helped along the way in one way or the other.

Don't let it sink to the bottom of the ocean,tweet it or past the word around. 
When Indiegogo Life comes through I will search for a used truck and that will be the start of my new life. 
I will have a chance to blend with society and search for work and except a job if I find one.
Without wheels I am a fish flopping out of the water searching for the fish tank, but not able to reach it.

Many of you have already given, 1-2 and some even three times. Don't give again you have given enough, just past the word around and try to engage the public.

We have come to far to fail now in the last moments of the campaign. 15 Feb Indiegogo Life is over and with in 15 days after that they send funds to bank account.

Am I worthy of you help? Probably not, but some where a long the line someone or something thought I was or the donations would have never came. It is unfair to ask TwillerJune to pay for all and it is also unfair to ask anyone here for help as well, it's a delima I guess.

Any event I did make it home and I am grateful for that. So many people here have helped, we have people here who are dirt poor and have given small donations which they could have used to buy food for their family and instead they gave it to me.

I never thought this thing would have been successful, but it has been. Who am I to each and everyone of you? To tell you the truth not much, I will not be your fairy god mother to put money under the pillow when you kid loses a tooth, I will not be there to walk you through a sleepless night when you cannot sleep. I will be here to talk to any of you if your life turns sour and you need someone to talk to.

I would say gofundme or goindiegogo life it's up to you, but it's never been about gofundme and indiegogo life, it has all been about Kboards. What everyone saw in me I don't know, I have came close to being banned before here because of my temper and saying the wrong words. I am grammar challenged and ill tempered. I am exactly the kind of man when your daughters get old to keep them away from my type.

So Kboards all I can say it has been a long trip to get me here and everyone has been supportive, with a few doubters along the way who thought it was a scam and I was going to stay in the Philippines one of the doubters I thought was my friend, I guess not.

One thing you must never doubt and that is I am a American, above anything else and this is my home. I will die here and not on foreign soil. The only time it's exceptable to die on foreign soil is during war, my war time is over, I spent 8 years in combat zones repairing A/C units and another 3.5 years spent guarding a nazi war criminal "while in the military" for at least five or six times at Spandau prison during my tour of duty.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Question for Mark E Cooper.

If you put a 100 dollar bill on the dashboard of your 12 cylinder car and you pushed the gas pedal all the way to the floor could your passenger remove it from the dashboard in the first 75 yard?
I remember as a kid growing up some people had muscle cars and they put  20 dollars on the dash, the car threw you back in the seat, you could not reach the 20, what about your car Mark?


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Michael, I have always found that it’s never one-sided when you help someone. You brought a real sense of normalcy into my life, (I am schizophrenic) however short-lived that turns out to be. I even cried reading some of your posts, and I haven’t done that in years. Then, I was able to focus long enough to buy the airline ticket without mucking things up. Then, I jumped for joy when you made the plane. Then, I tracked your flight on pins and needles. I also managed to communicate on the board, and with board members(though not without a hitch, as in sending wrong pm’s to different people). 

Lastly, and maybe most importantly, I read some beautiful comments that were addressed to me, both privately and publicly that I will always cherish, and always be able to read in my worst moments. So, at the risk of repeating myself    I have given all of my life, and it has never been one-sided!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

TwillyJune, your post sent a chill down my spine and brought tears to my eyes.  I'm not an overly sentimental person, but that was beautiful.

You are the hero of this story.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

Twill you are Honestly, the Hero!


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome home, Michael, welcome home.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

TwillyJune said:


> Michael, I have always found that it's never one-sided when you help someone. You brought a real sense of normalcy into my life, (I am schizophrenic) however short-lived that turns out to be. I even cried reading some of your posts, and I haven't done that in years. Then, I was able to focus long enough to buy the airline ticket without mucking things up. Then, I jumped for joy when you made the plane. Then, I tracked your flight on pins and needles. I also managed to communicate on the board, and with board members(though not without a hitch, as in sending wrong pm's to different people).
> 
> Lastly, and maybe most importantly, I read some beautiful comments that were addressed to me, both privately and publicly that I will always cherish, and always be able to read in my worst moments. So, at the risk of repeating myself  I have given all of my life, and it has never been one-sided!


TwillerJune, I have no idea who you are or where you came from until I saw you on Kboards and you came with not only a strong will to help, but with a strong sense of direction, when things were going array you were fast to help with Randall to iron them out. Were you sent from above to see this through? I wish I had the answer and the truth is I have never in my life seen a person like you before. Strange things have happened in my life that I have no answers for. I unpublished Our Turn from Amazon, but put it back on D2D so its on Apple now and Cave In is another example of books I wrote and they turned into good versus evil and God appeared in them. My book Billy, it's time has nothing but violence in it. The two last serials I had no intention to add any type of religion to them, it just happened. I am not a church goer, and then you come around with a force that is very powerful and things kick into high gear.

I like to think I know the answers, but I don't. I am in shock and awe and cannot even explain it. If I was a religious person which going to church once or twice a year does not qualify me for that. Maybe God was finished with making me pay for my sins and decided to bring me back home after he taught me a lesson, as crazy as it may sound I think in some kind of way that is happening now. How else could you even explain it?

How was I directed here, how was Kboards and no one else a part of the fundraiser? Yes questions I have no answers for. TwillerJune you and everyone here has guided me back to America. Is there something special I am suppose to do now that I am here? Why am I more special than the thousands of others out there? I am not, I am trying to understand all of this myself and I just don't understand it, I am grateful that it has happened.

It has not been America only, the UK has a very strong presents with the help and donations and also other countries as well. I feel like people are waiting for something magical to happen now that I am here, the sad part is there is no magic.

The only magic I see is not with me, but with all of you. It goes to show if people work together as one, throw the boarders of the countries away that separate us and work as one big family there is nothing we cannot do, nothing. now remove the we and replace it with you.

Each and everyone of you has done something worth while, it does not matter if I fail or succeed, you have given me the chance that I would have never had without your help. I would like to say thank you America, but I can't, it is thank you world.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everybody.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

The truth is there are many heroes here, not just one or two, but many.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> Question for Mark E Cooper.
> 
> If you put a 100 dollar bill on the dashboard of your 12 cylinder car and you pushed the gas pedal all the way to the floor could your passenger remove it from the dashboard in the first 75 yard?
> I remember as a kid growing up some people had muscle cars and they put 20 dollars on the dash, the car threw you back in the seat, you could not reach the 20, what about your car Mark?


Probably not, Michael. So glad you have a chance at a new start in life,

Be well,
Mark


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I received a donation a while ago from the UK from Paypal in the amount of 500 Us dollars. I am not going to mention if It was a girl or boy or the name. I just wanted to let everyone know that this is truly a world event. The same person gave 100 before.  I still have the 500 in Paypal I have not transferred it over yet. I am waiting for the indiegogo to finish first.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Probably not, Michael. So glad you have a chance at a new start in life,
> 
> Be well,
> Mark


I miss the days of fast cars and pulling into the drive through and getting a milkshake or rootbeer float. Someone posted a video about muscle cars on this thread that was cool, we had the cars, but I never saw the girls that the video had, we missed out on all the girls, might have had a girl or two hanging around, but I did not have a fast car nor a girl at the time. My first car I had that was fast was a family car, a 1965 chevy impala with a 327 small block engine, it had a 3 speed gear box, three speed on the column, nothing neat like four on the floor.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

The "magic" we are waiting for, Michael, is for you to live your life. Be happy. Be successful in whatever you put your mind to. You don't have to do some huge thing that will change the world. As you can see, a bunch of us doing little things can change the world for one person. That's the way to live your life. One step at a time. One small positive thing at a time. One good choice at a time. That is true "magic".


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

LeahLurker said:


> The "magic" we are waiting for, Michael, is for you to live your life. Be happy. Be successful in whatever you put your mind to. You don't have to do some huge thing that will change the world. As you can see, a bunch of us doing little things can change the world for one person. That's the way to live your life. One step at a time. One small positive thing at a time. One good choice at a time. That is true "magic".


Wise words. Be well, Michael and good luck.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks LeahLurker and Crebel


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

LeahLurker said:


> The "magic" we are waiting for, Michael, is for you to live your life. Be happy. Be successful in whatever you put your mind to. You don't have to do some huge thing that will change the world. As you can see, a bunch of us doing little things can change the world for one person. That's the way to live your life. One step at a time. One small positive thing at a time. One good choice at a time. That is true "magic".


Yes, this.

I would add this, if there is any way for you to get to know your children you should. I'm sure there's a world of pain in there all around, but they are *your* children and you now have this chance to do it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

LeahLurker said:


> The "magic" we are waiting for, Michael, is for you to live your life. Be happy. Be successful in whatever you put your mind to. You don't have to do some huge thing that will change the world. As you can see, a bunch of us doing little things can change the world for one person. That's the way to live your life. One step at a time. One small positive thing at a time. One good choice at a time. That is true "magic".


Yes, this - you don't owe us anything; we just wanted the chance to make your life bearable again.

And your post above, about Twilly and God and magic was so lovely and eloquent, I was just in awe to read something like that.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

This video is for you, Michael, and reflects my philosophy.

I'm also going to take this opportunity to once again thank everyone on KB for their support and encouraging words to me. If you have time to watch this video, you will see yourselves in action.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice, thank you twillerJune for being you. No one else like you. Thank you.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Gina Black said:


> Yes, this.
> 
> I would add this, if there is any way for you to get to know your children you should. I'm sure there's a world of pain in there all around, but they are *your* children and you now have this chance to do it.


Gina I finally talked to my daughter, a few words anyway.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome home, Michael.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Dreamweaver.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Gina I finally talked to my daughter, a few words anyway.


That's a good start.

I've had personal experience with this kind of situation. My feelings about it: it's very hard to reconcile with an estranged adult child after 10 or 20 or 30 years, however long it's been. Both sides have to have the desire to reconnect. If only one wants it, that person will end up feeling rejected. But, assuming that both child and parent want to restart a relationship, you just have to let it develop at a slow, natural pace. Both people may feel awkward and not know what to say.

I'm so glad you saw a hawk. There are some great big ones in my neighborhood, and I enjoy seeing them glide around in the sky. Being out in nature is very healing. Start taking some walks when you feel up to the exercise. In the meantime, even sitting outside on the patio/balcony or looking out the window can bring feelings of peace.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

My free and worth every penny advice:

The truck and the job are things you need right now this minute. Mending the relationship with your kids, take your time and don't rush it, you've got all the time in the world for that. Rushing it might back-fire. 

Sadly, this is said from experience.

I have osprey's here. Love watching them fish.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

We talked but nothing will become of it.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Randall Wood said:


> My free and worth every penny advice:
> 
> The truck and the job are things you need right now this minute. Mending the relationship with your kids, take your time and don't rush it, you've got all the time in the world for that. Rushing it might back-fire.
> 
> ...


The truck and job are top priority, will have to wait and see if indiegogo life wakes up. 8 or 9 hundred then 706 for indiegogo life, thats about 1600 dollars. 1500 and another couple for insurance wont buy anything here. 2,000 to 3,000 for fixer up, need something. I will keep looking.

1500 I can get one with a blown motor or transmission.

I will keep looking and see if anything turns up.

relationships are bottom priority now. truck and work is top priority


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Michael Buckley said:


> Gina I finally talked to my daughter, a few words anyway.


I'm so glad to hear that. It's a good beginning.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Gina Black said:


> I'm so glad to hear that. It's a good beginning.


Survival first, relationships second.

Gina it will take a long time to repair that, without a job there is nothing to repair. I have to worry about transportation and a job, after that I will have time to try and see if there is anything left to repair. we are not hostile towards each other, just not talkative. Right now my mine is clouded and I just cannot think clearly until i get some stability in my life, will take a little time.

cold outside tonight... a bit different then the Philippines. 

It's good to be home, I gave money to pay H&R block a few years ago, guess what she says i still owe 250 for H&R block,, no back tax's but they never sent my tax's in two or three years ago. I don't owe tax's, but I am afraid about penalty's. She said no problem you don't owe tax's so you don't have to file. yikes, I sent for a lot of years good money to do my tax's and I can imagine what a mess they are in now.

All kind of hidden secrets, its better when I don't talk.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

My life now... All I have known since 2004 is the middle east, Iraq and Afghanistan. I had a mission a job and I was a part of something important, I had a job that meant something and I was helpful and useful and excelled at my job. The days of McGiver and to fix the problems of the world are hinder by a back and messed up feet But I can till work and function at a lesser scale then I was cape of in 2004. I have been gone so long I have never even used the new freon they have out now, I never even saw it. I have no tools or anything, the ex got rid of everything. The Middle East was using R-22 freon.

I am trying to fit in a world I left long ago and it's foreign and strange to me, it's home, but it's hard fitting in.

It seems odd to say this, but I feel like I belong in war, not the civilian world. I know that is odd and hard to explain and I don't know the answer either. It made me feel useful I guess.

After 2005 things settled down and the constant attacks no longer happened everyday. I was shot at in Afghanistan when the base was locked down, but for the most part the base was peaceful an one of the safest places in Afghanistan. Iraq IMO was far more dangerous then Afghanistan ever was.

Iraq had far better living conditions than Afghanistan which was a miserable place to live and work. Bad logistics was the reason, it was hard to get anything in and out of the country. I even bough all my own tools because the company could not supplies them. I bought most of my stuff from Afghan locals.

Iraq the military finally started buying supplies from the locals as well and they got ripped off a lot, but that is the problems with war.

My best duty was at camp Ashraf in Iraq a Iranian refuge camp where I won the respect of my workers. I was a supervisor who received perks for the job, a great room, but no supervisor pay. The guys liked me because I went out in the field and worked with them. When I told them we had to do the impossible I was there by their side working and making the impossible happen 18 units installed in a little more than a day, impossible? we did stuff like that all the time. I worked my people into the ground every single day, but at the same time when the camp was walking around picking up trash my guys were in the shop reading comic books. I protected them from the camp manager and I told him when I first got there the military had to lock and load at the refuge camp because the terrorists wanted to kill the Hvac people. I sorted it all out and returned peace to the camp. They no longer had work orders building up on the desk. If a call came in at lunch we did it. At first my guys fought me every step of the way and I did not play around with them either.

I told them I had requirements and that was the trucks and shop had to be spotless, don't give the camp manager anything to complain about I called my guys at nine at night to empty the garbage which should have been done by 5:00PM  it took only one time to learn that lesson. Soon when the camp manger came looking for my people to clean the base and I told him to leave my guys alone or transfer me out. My guys were in shock and soon everyone wanted to work a my shop. No longer did anyone complain about doing a service call at lunch or working there butts off to do the impossible. We did the impossible every single day and my guys were not messed with by the camp manager or anyone else. Best job I ever had. I had at one time 6 Iranian defectors from the Iranian terrorist group and four Indians and one Yugoslavian and sometime a American guy.

I was a hard person to work for, but once my guys stated to respect me things started to happen for the best. I had 3 satellite dishes on hescos at my hooch. my guys installed them during lunch hour and after work. Why? Because they wanted to.

It  was the best job I ever had and I had some of the best workers ever. Now I am sitting in a place that is foreign to me, confused and unsure. No longer the sharp thinking Mcgiver I once was. I don't even know how to find places around here. I know everything take time and this is no different.

If thy did not kick me out of the war I would still be there now. They get fussy near the end of wars, when their new they take you right away because no one else wants to go.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael, this is really interesting material. We never hear much about the contractors, yet they are a very important part of the war effort.

I haven't lived overseas, but going by what some other posters have said, it might take you a while to get used to your home country again. Your life in the U.S. will be very different from what it was in the ME and the Philippines. There are many details you'll have to catch up on too, like the new type of Freon.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Bluebonnet said:


> Michael, this is really interesting material. We never hear much about the contractors, yet they are a very important part of the war effort.
> 
> I haven't lived overseas, but going by what some other posters have said, it might take you a while to get used to your home country again. Your life in the U.S. will be very different from what it was in the ME and the Philippines. There are many details you'll have to catch up on too, like the new type of Freon.


It won't be easy, but in the long run I will be far better off, at least here I have hope.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I was off-line for several days and am so happy to discover your trip was successful. Like others I, too, feared something could go wrong at the last minute. Welcome home!

Michael, there will be bumps in the road, but you already know that. The big difference is you won't starve to death in the U.S. Add to that the fact you can walk into an E.R. and get treatment for an illness or injury. They can't refuse initial treatment even if you can't pay. Apply for Social Security disability and don't give up on the effort. And you will find a job if you are persistent. Contact local help groups. Try to think positive even when the going gets rough. There are lots of people who care what happens to you.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Michael Buckley said:


> My life now... All I have known since 2004 is the middle east, Iraq and Afghanistan. I had a mission a job and I was a part of something important, I had a job that meant something and I was helpful and useful and excelled at my job. The days of McGiver and to fix the problems of the world are hinder by a back and messed up feet But I can till work and function at a lesser scale then I was cape of in 2004. I have been gone so long I have never even used the new freon they have out now, I never even saw it. I have no tools or anything, the ex got rid of everything. The Middle East was using R-22 freon.
> 
> I am trying to fit in a world I left long ago and it's foreign and strange to me, it's home, but it's hard fitting in.


Having lived in several countries myself I can sort of identify with your feelings - living in different places sort of messes with one's - I dunno - sense of belonging on this planet? I would not change my past for the world, though - just like you. It gives one a much wider perspective on life if one has lived in different cultures. What one thought was everyday commonsense logic can be totally non-existant or frowned upon somewhere else, which makes one ask a whole lot of questions about belief systems and society as a whole.

But I also started settling down after I had kids - they need stability. And then there is old age, Michael - once you hit the 60s - 80s you do need medical care and a decent place to live. One cannot go on forever - so I think you had an amazing interesting life but Source is guiding you to settle down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Michael is home. Time for him to stop begging people for help and time for others to stop enabling him. The lady who is trying to buy him a truck? Sorry, but that is not normal. If you don't have a car and you need transportation you walk or take the bus. In all the time you've been in the US I haven't heard one time you saying I looked for a job today.


----------



## Amity Lassiter (Nov 28, 2014)

drno said:


> Michael is home. Time for him to stop begging people for help and time for others to stop enabling him. The lady who is trying to buy him a truck? Sorry, but that is not normal. If you don't have a car and you need transportation you walk or take the bus. In all the time you've been in the US I haven't heard one time you saying I looked for a job today.


'All the time' being what, a few days? No recovery time for jet lag, culture shock or health? Come on. Nobody is forced to give, and if you don't like where the funds go, simply keep your money in your pocket. There are much less worthy causes out there that people donate to. Did you see how many millions of dollars were raised for a card game about exploding kittens? Seriously.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

drno said:


> Michael is home. Time for him to stop begging people for help and time for others to stop enabling him. The lady who is trying to buy him a truck? Sorry, but that is not normal. If you don't have a car and you need transportation you walk or take the bus. In all the time you've been in the US I haven't heard one time you saying I looked for a job today.


With all due respect, Drno, I disagree with your assessment of the situation. It has been a great privilege for me to help Michael. And I would do no less for you.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is a link to a few picture where I live, http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_8.html if your 20 and in shape I doubt you could walk this area to find a job for a maintenance worker, this is not the city, it's SC and hill country, they have mountains here. 

The university has a great transportation system to bring the college people to the university and the near by stores for shopping It helps if you need to buy food, but not for going to all the apartment complex''s looking for work.. Now if someone is tough enough to walk miles and miles in hill country my hats off to them. My legs don't work like they once did.

I have received in the last 20 days from Indiegogo Life about 85 dollars and gofundme about the same amount. I have about 700 in my paypal and another 300 in the bank, soon I will have to buy more food. Indiegogo has 706 now and after I buy some food and the funds come in for Indiegogo life I will be around 1400 or 1500 dollars. I need to buy insurance and tags and paid off somehow a H&R Block tax payment of 250 dollars that was never sent in a little over 2 years ago. My tax's have not been done for over two years. I will probably need a few tools for work if I find a job.

I could have had wheels already and I sent a few different trucks threw ebay and auto trader for twitterjune to look at in the 3 to 4 k range which would require another 7 or 8 hundred to ship here. She would give me a donation or a lone. I am not even sure I will find a job with a truck and how could I take a loan if I am not sure I can pay it off. So yes I could be driving now, but I am not I am walking. I have received a lot of help, but I don't want to take advantage of her generosity.

I setup the campaign when someone mentioned to give it a try and I did. It got me back to America where I am faced with uncertainty and no job. If I have a truck can I find a job, all questions I have no answer for. I need to get to the veterans office and check on healthcare because I was told I have to the 15 th to file for the new healthcare system. I don't even have a job. End results I did not want to die in the Philippines and now I am in America, is it easy being here? No and not having a job makes it ten times worst. I have many place to go, no car here she lost the keys and does not have the 200 to buy a smart key and have her car towed in. So it is what it is. DRNO, don't change I like the way you are just fine...

http://mikga45.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_8.html


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Last week I gave Michael strict orders not to try to do everything at once. He's not young anymore, and his health is not good. He needs to get some rest and restore his health a little before taking on new challenges. It's not so easy when a person is older. Taking buses usually involves a lot of walking and standing, and he can't do that anymore. If he were young and healthy I'd say, "get a job yesterday, any job" but that's not the case. I think he's owed an apology.  That's not how to treat veterans, older persons, or disabled persons. I close with my favorite quote, and one that I have used throughout my life:

"There but for the grace of God go I." Goethe


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Janet Michelson said:


> Last week I gave Michael strict orders not to try to do everything at once. He's not young anymore, and his health is not good. He needs to get some rest and restore his health a little before taking on new challenges. It's not so easy when a person is older. Taking buses usually involves a lot of walking and standing, and he can't do that anymore. If he were young and healthy I'd say, "get a job yesterday, any job" but that's not the case. I think he's owed an apology. That's not how to treat veterans, older persons, or disabled persons. I close with my favorite quote, and one that I have used throughout my life:
> 
> "There but for the grace of God go I." Goethe


I agree! Young people cannot understand what older people go through...until they get a little older themselves and notice they don't have the strength or the memory they used to have. I am not that old but I already miss my 20's body! How old are you now Michael?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I think it's time to start coming up with plans B, C and D. If plan A doesn't work out, it's a good idea to have other plans in place. If there were no Twilly, what would you do? If you don't get a truck right away, what will you do? What assistance can you apply for? Other living arrangements? Other jobs? Other cities. It's overwhelming, but I think it's important to consider that Plan A might not come to fruition, at least not initially.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

There is a plan "B" it is private and I knew plan B before I ever left the Philippines. Plan c and d are not needed.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That sounds...ominous.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

There will be no book project. No need to pursue it further.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> That sounds...ominous.


It's nothing foolish or what you might think. I will give it a little while longer here to the end of the month or the first week of march, then it is simply time to pack my back pack and move on. Nothing more then that.
I will be 57 in august and no I cannot blow out all those candles.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Michael Buckley said:


> It's nothing foolish or what you might think. I will give it a lottle while longer here to the end of the month or the first week of march, then it is somply te to pack my back pack and move on. Nothing more then that.


Ah, okay. That's what I meant by a Plan B or C. Things like where else to go, other job potential, assistance programs, etc. Having an idea of where you'll be headed if you go and what you'll try to do when you get there sort of thing.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

Often, in areas like the one you live in, people set up rideshare/carpooling groups because lots of low-income workers can't afford a vehicle yet still need to get to work. I would look into those on Craigslist, etc. and also remember that once you get a job, there may be a rideshare opportunity with coworkers. That way you can start gaining independence that will make you feel confident even if you get an older truck and it breaks down.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> Ah, okay. That's what I meant by a Plan B or C. Things like where else to go, other job potential, assistance programs, etc. Having an idea of where you'll be headed if you go and what you'll try to do when you get there sort of thing.


Sometimes stories have good endimg or sad ending's. Mine we'll just say is incomplete


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Michael Buckley said:


> Sometimes stories have good endimg or sad ending's. Mine we'll just say is incomplete


None of our stories are finished.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am not the kind of person that can live in a homeless shelter or live with an ex for very long
I don't need that type of assistance.
I have been gone a long time and I don't know my way around here. Later I will buy a map and see if I can find public land and maybe get a tent and sleeping bag. And a water buffalo to take me there.  I owned three water buffalo's in the Philippines at one time, where are they now.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Michael you have been away for so long - you cannot expect everything to happen today. Take one day at a time - baby steps and then you will get there. I have absolutely no idea how things work in States or even where you would start. I still wish you luck and strength - I know you will get there eventually. Take care.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

i'll make it micki.

It's just a strange and new world this place they call America, it's all so different for me now. I was young and strong and tough when I left at 46. Ready to take on thee world. Just different and like TwillerJune also says Rome was not build in a day.

Just strange being here after all this time, culture shock is putting it mildly.

I always was a go getter, make it happen now, not later, but now. Now I am sitting in the chair counting sheep, sometimes I go out and walk around then come back and count sheep.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

I saw this advert - not sure if you do this----- https://gethired.com/job/hvac-refrigeration-techs-needed?rcid=shs but they do offer a car


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

micki said:


> I saw this advert - not sure if you do this----- https://gethired.com/job/hvac-refrigeration-techs-needed?rcid=shs but they do offer a car


I don't work on refrigerators and freezers, but I work on all types of A/C units, I sent in a request through linkedin. All they can do is say no. I will probaly not get hired by a Hvac company because I cannot lift A/C units anymore by myself. But it's worth a try. If they tell me can you fill out a app? I can say sure can you pick me up? O'well it's worth a try.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

This one looks better - https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/mid-america-apartment-communities-b0ac3756/maintenance-technician-property-management-hvac-park-place-98a19305?source=cpc-nf-simplyhired&_zat=VNe0e38AAAEAAEgXDWMAAABH

I hope I am in the right city for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Now I hope they don't call and ask me to come in . I applied


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> If they tell me can you fill out a app? I can say sure can you pick me up? O'well it's worth a try.


I think you were kidding here, but just in case: consider calling a taxi for this. Because of the expense it's not something you want to do a lot of, but while you're applying for stuff and looking for transportation it will keep you mobile without making you look undependable to employers. If you can (and if the area permits) schedule a bunch of visits to various potential employers in the area for each taxi ride you take to a certain area of town. When I was in high school, I was in a terrible car accident that put me off driving for years. When I couldn't get a ride to work, I would take a cab. It ate the profits for that day, but it kept my attendance spotless and the other arrangements I had made up for the expense.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I wish I was kidding, I am gonna pushing the cart in front of the bus. I can try to explain I just arrived here and have no transportation as of yet. At 30 or 40 a pop for a taxi it might not be a good idea.

Some will understand that I just arrived I would hope so anyway.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Michael Buckley said:


> Now I hope they don't call and ask me to come in . I applied


  I hope they do call you in and offer you a job - something for starters. You have to think positive and get your mind active and counting sheep aint gonna help at all. It like counting hairs on your palms


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

WordSaladTongs said:


> I think you were kidding here, but just in case: consider calling a taxi for this. Because of the expense it's not something you want to do a lot of, but while you're applying for stuff and looking for transportation it will keep you mobile without making you look undependable to employers. If you can (and if the area permits) schedule a bunch of visits to various potential employers in the area for each taxi ride you take to a certain area of town. When I was in high school, I was in a terrible car accident that put me off driving for years. When I couldn't get a ride to work, I would take a cab. It ate the profits for that day, but it kept my attendance spotless and the other arrangements I had made up for the expense.


I worked at a complex here in SC a long time ago, it is now no longer here, sold out. They did require that I owned a truck to move appliances around.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

I am sure if you explain - you can negotiate something with them - nothing is impossible!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Yea, most people should understand.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Rusty that was my original plan was getting a rv and living that way. Indiegogo just did not work out so it killed that plan.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

my back is killing me with the cool weather, arthritis in the back is the pits.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome back...


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Michael, 
Welcome home. I really encourage you to sign up for support services through the county you are living in. Until you find employment, you should qualify for food assistance and free medical insurance. Other services they offer can include assistance with finding a job, having a way to get to work, rides for medical appointments, securing affordable housing, and more. I work in the area of social services for my day job and have seen people get deposit money to get into their own house and furniture allowances to help furnish it. They sometimes have transitional housing where you could be given an apartment for six months while you are securing a job. I have also seen some case managers who will pick clients up and drive them to job interviews and other appointments. Jobs programs can provide resume preparation and access to jobs that might not be open to the general public. I'm not familiar with the services in your area, but it would be worth making an appointment to see what you qualify for. Make sure to let them know that you do not have a permanent housing situation, as that opens doors to many support services. Here are a few links to look at:
http://www.pittcountync.gov/depts/dss/
http://www.needhelppayingbills.com/html/pitt_county_assistance_program.html


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Anna K said:


> Michael,
> Welcome home. I really encourage you to sign up for support services through the county you are living in. Until you find employment, you should qualify for food assistance and free medical insurance. Other services they offer can include assistance with finding a job, having a way to get to work, rides for medical appointments, securing affordable housing, and more. I work in the area of social services for my day job and have seen people get deposit money to get into their own house and furniture allowances to help furnish it. They sometimes have transitional housing where you could be given an apartment for six months while you are securing a job. I have also seen some case managers who will pick clients up and drive them to job interviews and other appointments. Jobs programs can provide resume preparation and access to jobs that might not be open to the general public. I'm not familiar with the services in your area, but it would be worth making an appointment to see what you qualify for. Make sure to let them know that you do not have a permanent housing situation, as that opens doors to many support services. Here are a few links to look at:
> http://www.pittcountync.gov/depts/dss/
> http://www.needhelppayingbills.com/html/pitt_county_assistance_program.html


Great advice, Michael. This is no time to be too proud to reach out. This is your country. You are home now. Seek out and accept the help available to you.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Michael,

I'm not sure if I missed it where you talked about this... But you should be eligible for Unemployment Benefits right now, until you find a job. Here in SC it's around $250/week after taxes. You'll need to get dropped off early, early at the Unemployment office, and be prepared for a long wait, as well as some time on the computer., applying for jobs. They will need to know the last job that you worked at (that was not under the table), where you were paid officially, for a period of at least 8 (?) months. 

You could have that coming in as early as next week! 

And nowadays here in the U.S., you can apply online for jobs and show that on your job search history to the Unemployment Office to maintain your benefits until you secure employment. 

Google SC Employment Commission to find the nearest office to you.

I live in South Carolina. And to validate what Michael said about SC... Unless you live in the heart of a larger city, there is no bus system, and walking is definitely something people don't do. However, depending on how many miles outside of town you are, you could ride a bike. I have many friends that bike to work. But you'd have to get your feet into shape to handle that, and as we all know, your feet are not in the best shape, Michael. But it's something to think about fir the future. 

But go apply for your unemployment benefits ASAP! That's money sitting on the table.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

On second thought... As a Contractor, you're not eligible for unemployment benefits. The unemployment office would have to go waaay back to see if you can apply against a regular employer, and the time gap may be a stretch. 

I thought I bette add that, so you don't get your hopes up.

But do try. The worst they can say is no...


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

You guys are great! But I did advise Michael to step off KB for a bit because he only takes in the negative and acts accordingly. And as much as I hate to say it he is getting some negative feedback. 

And I exhort those who feel compelled to speak their mind to stop. You undermine every positive that I say and everything positive being done for him by the posters on KB.

He is a vet, and a survivor of two wars. That does not come without psychological fallout. It would be an act of kindness if you stop. Traumatized and abused people can only hear the bad, until the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

TwillyJune said:


> You guys are great! But I did advise Michael to step off KB for a bit because he only takes in the negative and acts accordingly. And as much as I hate to say it he is getting some negative feedback.
> 
> And I exhort those who feel compelled to speak their mind to stop. You undermine every positive that I say and everything positive being done for him by the posters on KB.
> 
> He is a vet, and a survivor of two wars. That does not come without psychological fallout. It would be an act of kindness if you stop. Traumatized and abused people can only hear the bad, until the good outweighs the bad.


I agree, Twilly. When you're hurting and your life is in turmoil, the last thing you need is criticism. It doesn't help. Those of us who have been in unfortunate circumstances already know that we did things wrong. (That includes me too -- I certainly haven't lived a perfect life, and have made some bad choices.) You have to have some hope, and kindness from other people helps you believe you have a future.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, Bluebonnet, I really appreciate the kind words. Michael has given me permission to keep you all updated on his situation. And it's a doozy! I couldn't make this up if I were Hans Christian Andersen.

He spent most of today at the car dealer. Culture shock x 12. But he is learning a lot and adapting as well as he can. He paid a modest fee for a driver to take him to various dealers.Then there's sticker shock x 12.  So I have my bro in law, who is part owner of Streeter Volkswagen in Amarillo (and yes that's a plug for obvious reasons number one being Michael) looking for a decent used truck in the price range Michael is comfortable with. 

Michael was also working on VA healthcare today. A bombshell went off.  His wife never divorced him, and are, in fact, legally married. So the money he sent to her did not go toward a divorce. He is still recovering from that. (Yeah me too. Head scratching time.)

I will have more updates when my internet, which went on a 3 day luxury vacation, comes back. Phone surfing and typing has already given me a migraine, and a sore rumpus from the stick up the 'ol tookus tone of my posts  this morning! But Michael saved me from self-pity.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

TwillyJune said:


> Michael was also working on VA healthcare today. A bombshell went off. His wife never divorced him, and are, in fact, legally married. So the money he sent to her did not go toward a divorce. He is still recovering from that. (Yeah me too. Head scratching time.)


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

TwillyJune said:


> His wife never divorced him, and are, in fact, legally married. So the money he sent to her did not go toward a divorce.


Holy crap.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Z. Rider said:


> Holy crap.


 
You took the words right out of my mouth! That is a totally unexpected new problem. He went for years believing he was divorced, and now all of a sudden he's not. If Michael changes his mind and decides to write a memoir after all, it will be like "truth is stranger than fiction."

Twilly, I hope your BIL can help find a truck suitable for Michael.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Now he's in *desperate need *of legal aid. Free is available where I live. I assume it is there, too.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

TwillyJune said:


> His wife never divorced him, and are, in fact, legally married. So the money he sent to her did not go toward a divorce. He is still recovering from that.


Oh my!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Another chapter in the book of, "You can't make this sh...tuff up!"


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

Well, here's a problem my bil brought up. It's coming on spring so trucks are going to go for much higher than normal. So, if y'all could keep your ear to the grindstone about someone selling their truck, that would be great.

We actually just missed a great truck last week because I lost the internet at a critical moment. By the time it came back on, (for 5 minutes) the truck was gone. 

Anyway, you guys are wonderful! Believe me, Michael is soooo appreciative for all that you have done. He just wishes he could express his feelings more articulately. He thinks it might have spared some hurt feelings, which he feels contributed to the negative feedback.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Somehow the ex forgetting to file for a divorce does not surprise me in the least.  
Hope he gets things worked out.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Somehow the ex forgetting to file for a divorce does not surprise me in the least.
> Hope he gets things worked out.


I had to chime in here. After back in seclusion. Why after all this time no divorse I have no idea and I don't care it's a non issue for me. If she want's to stay married for another 20 years let her.I am not going to get married again anyway. No legal funds needed, I could care less, i am leaving as soon as I find a job any way. I sleep in my sons bedroom alone and I have not hugged, touched or kissed her. We both want the same thing me to leave. Why married. Don't know, it's a bit strange, but not a issue for me, I could care less. After I find work and If I have another relationship it's boyfriend and girlfriend only. I surly don't need any more wifes.
Take care


----------



## Shawn Kobb (Aug 14, 2014)

Michael Buckley said:


> I had to chime in here. After back in seclusion. Why after all this time no divorse I have no idea and I don't care it's a non issue for me. If she want's to stay married for another 20 years let her.I am not going to get married again anyway. No legal funds needed, I could care less, i am leaving as soon as I find a job any way. I sleep in my sons bedroom alone and I have not hugged, touched or kissed her. We both want the same thing me to leave. Why married. Don't know, it's a bit strange, but not a issue for me, I could care less. After I find work and If I have another relationship it's boyfriend and girlfriend only. I surly don't need any more wifes.
> Take care


I think it is wise to not let yourself get dragged into any unwanted drama regarding the wife, but you may still want to get the divorce situation figured out at some point (even if it isn't a priority.) I'm not a lawyer, but if you're still married and you manage to get yourself back on your feet and have some decent income coming in, is she going to want a part of that? What if something happens to you and you're hospitalized? She'll be next of kin and will be making decisions regarding your treatment unless you make other arrangements. It would be good to seek some free legal advice at some point, though I agree with you that a vehicle and a job are more important at the moment.

By the way, it sounds like we may have been in Kabul at the same time. I was over at the embassy, but did travel to Eggers (and ISAF, I can't remember where you were) regularly. At the embassy the Fluor contractors handled our food service. PAE handled HVAC. I went to Fluor's careers website and it looks like they have some resources for former workers. You might check into that if you left them on good terms.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Shawn Kobb said:


> I think it is wise to not let yourself get dragged into any unwanted drama regarding the wife, but you may still want to get the divorce situation figured out at some point (even if it isn't a priority.) I'm not a lawyer, but if you're still married and you manage to get yourself back on your feet and have some decent income coming in, is she going to want a part of that? What if something happens to you and you're hospitalized? She'll be next of kin and will be making decisions regarding your treatment unless you make other arrangements. It would be good to seek some free legal advice at some point, though I agree with you that a vehicle and a job are more important at the moment.
> 
> By the way, it sounds like we may have been in Kabul at the same time. I was over at the embassy, but did travel to Eggers (and ISAF, I can't remember where you were) regularly. At the embassy the Fluor contractors handled our food service. PAE handled HVAC. I went to Fluor's careers website and it looks like they have some resources for former workers. You might check into that if you left them on good terms.
> 
> Best of luck.


Again not a lawyer, but getting a divorce while you're broke is probably better that getting one when you finally have somewhere to live again. Won't she get half of it?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Shawn I was in Eggers, if I don't talk to Fluor support services again in this life time it will suit me fine. I hane many people I link from Fluor on Linklin. The support people are not there to help. I received my force reduction notice after they cut me open two times and I pleaded with them for my end of contract bonus of 3,250 dollars. No one tried to help.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Mark, she could try to do all of that I am sure, half of nothing is nothing. I showered them with money while in the middle east so she is not to envictive as of now, but that could change at anytime. When I first went to Iraq I sent 2000 every month. I did that for a couple of years then cut it down to 1500 until my Son left and that was after about being there for over 6 years. I then sent 1000 a month for my daughter the remaining time there. Until I got hurt and lost my job and income. I then sent 500 a month until the money dried up.
It is On the way bottom of my priority list a divorce, if I don't divorce I cannot remarry. I fall in love to easy and I don't need to make another mistake and get divorced and remarry again. I am to foolish when It comes to women, not good.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> Mark, she could try to do all of that I am sure, half of nothing is nothing. I showered them with money while in the middle east so she is not to envictive as of now, but that could change at anytime. When I first went to Iraq I sent 2000 every month. I did that for a couple of years then cut it down to 1500 until my Son left and that was after about being there for over 6 years. I then sent 1000 a month for my daughter the remaining time there. Until I got hurt and lost my job and income. I then sent 500 a month until the money dried up.
> It is On the way bottom of my priority list a divorce, if I don't divorce I cannot remarry. I fall in love to easy and I don't need to make another mistake and get divorced and remarry again. I am to foolish when It comes to women, not good.


Just make sure you coordinate with her come tax time. If she's been filing joint taxes all these years to get the higher deduction, you'll want to discuss that once you have an income and need to start filing yourself.


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

Michael,

A quick note as I just peek in and out of Kboards and have missed your thread.

I am so glad you are home in the US. What an incredible, brave journey you made. I doubt you believe that to hear it. Please try.

I used to move around a lot within the US. The stress of being somewhere and not having a job or knowing your way around is incredible. Until things got settled for me, I'd sleep and sleep. When I was done sleeping, I'd sleep some more. I can't imagine the amount of stress you must be feeling.

I hope you are getting the rest you need.

I hope you get wheels soon.

If you can stand another job idea:

I used to work in resorts. They always need men who can fix things to do the maintenance and general repairs. The better resorts have staff housing and give you meals, which you eat with the rest of the staff. The housing isn't always luxurious, but it is usually a decent sized studio with it's own bathroom, sometimes with a kitchenette. You pay for this housing out of your paycheck, but it is usually very reasonable. 

When I did this it was a great way to save money. I also got to live in some relaxing, peaceful places.  

Another benefit: The vacationers come and go, but the workers get to be like family to each other. People move around a bit too. You might start in maintenance but after a while you might be running the maintenance dept.

Thanks for keeping us posted. I hope the "need to report" doesn't add to your stress. I'm glad you have someone who can keep us posted when you need a break!

Li


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I would love working at a resort


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update:*

The amount is 706.00. The campaign is almost over with 6 days left and I have received only 86 dollars in donations in the last 30 days, please don,t let the campaign die out. Thanks to all who have given so far.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Now actually if she has been filing jointly all these years, she owes Michael some money.  So this could be a good thing for Michael.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Now actually if she has been filing jointly all these years, she owes Michael some money. So this could be a good thing for Michael.


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

JRHenderson said:


> TJ: There's a bunch of trucks for sale on Craig's List -- but a surprising number of people seem happy to sell their truck "needing new tyres and a clutch" or "in great condition, but needs an engine"...
> 
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/search/cta?sort=priceasc&minAsk=500&maxAsk=2000&auto_bodytype=9


Yep, you have to be careful about the vehicles in those ads. Sometimes the best way to find a vehicle is by word of mouth. Ask around the neighborhood. Or if you see an old truck you like, maybe ask the owner if he's interested in selling. However, any older vehicle will need some level of repairs (speaking from experience -- I always buy old used cars).

Are there any car auctions in the Greenville area? I mean auctions that are open to the public. We used to have a huge Mannheim car auction open to the public every weekend in Atlanta, but now they restrict it to dealers. However, the dealers routinely sneak customers in (cough, cough, don't ask me how I know that) and you can look at the vehicle, and drive it a little in the parking lot. Auction prices can be pretty cheap, if the minimum bid is met and nobody else wants the vehicle.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Now actually if she has been filing jointly all these years, she owes Michael some money. So this could be a good thing for Michael.


Morally, yes. Legally I'm not sure there'd be a case there, but it's a good point.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

WordSaladTongs said:


> Morally, yes. Legally I'm not sure there'd be a case there, but it's a good point.


Legally, if she filed jointly and forged his signature. Well you get the idea.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been out of work for two years, any money she could get shes entitled to. I am trying to get a truck and a job, not fight ex over tax's yes to me she is a ex, legally or not.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Legally, if she filed jointly and forged his signature. Well you get the idea.


Duh--what a terrible criminal I'd be. Forgot all about that.

This is weird to talk about all this hypothetically, Michael, sorry. I just wanted to bring up the point to make sure you get it all clear for next tax season so nothing looks hinky. Best of luck.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Staying married opens you up to all sorts of potential problems down the line. It doesn't have to be taken care of today, but it would be better for you in the long run if you could finalize the divorce.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> Staying married opens you up to all sorts of potential problems down the line. It doesn't have to be taken care of today, but it would be better for you in the long run if you could finalize the divorce.


First I have to survive this mess, worry about divorse after I have stabilty and a job and a roof over my head.

That is so not a problem now, survival is


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep taxs is a top headache and priority, divorse is so far on the bottom of the list it does not even make it on the first page.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree it's not near the top of the list. Only brought it up because you seemed to imply earlier that you didn't care - and you should. Just later.

Any update on assistance programs? What you've found out/applied for?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Bluebonnet said:


> Yep, you have to be careful about the vehicles in those ads. Sometimes the best way to find a vehicle is by word of mouth. Ask around the neighborhood. Or if you see an old truck you like, maybe ask the owner if he's interested in selling. However, any older vehicle will need some level of repairs (speaking from experience -- I always buy old used cars).


Seconding this! It's a good idea to be cautious. I've successful bought and sold vehicles off Craigslist, but there are a lot of scams.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

JRHenderson said:


> TJ: There's a bunch of trucks for sale on Craig's List -- but a surprising number of people seem happy to sell their truck "needing new tyres and a clutch" or "in great condition, but needs an engine"...
> 
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/search/cta?sort=priceasc&minAsk=500&maxAsk=2000&auto_bodytype=9
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> I agree it's not near the top of the list. Only brought it up because you seemed to imply earlier that you didn't care - and you should. Just later.
> 
> Any update on assistance programs? What you've found out/applied for?


I sent in my VA health care application last night. I reviewed the link and changed it SC they want someone who already has a place and they ca assist also with a one time loan for a deposit if your getting a place. The list for affordable housing is long and the salvation army can help some. If all else fails and I live in woods Iight tru salvation army. So far nothing looking good but thats life.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Tommorow I will try to set up a appointment with h&r block I owe them at least 250 dollars and try to get my tax problem taxen care of so I dont end up in a new sweet at jail.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been gone all day at dealership and the morning wasted waiting for tow truck.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I would go to Block and ask to see last year's tax form that "you" supposedly filled out.  Or whatever the year your wife said it was.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I. Have to do the last few years, its tax season I will make a appointment.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I have to go with h&r block they have my taxs forms that were never sent in for lack of payment.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Its all a big mess


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I called the social security office and they sre still processing if you all want to know my status call them.  same like talking to a wall. My status I updated earlier indiegog life has been dead almost for 3 weeks and that is my status, partly couldy with a chance of t storms, no truck is going to happen from indiegogo life, I could get a truck for 1500 thT needs a motor or transmission. Updates nada.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

My income for last ,year was 450.00 and the yesr before less.

My combined income for the last 2 years was less then 1,000 I was to poor to qualify for the lowest povety level.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

A. Kelly said:


> Not in america tho?


In america from my books at Amazon. That is the only job I had. The beginging of 2013 o could not even walk and almost died and about a year later I almost cut my foot off. Its been a tough few years.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

But bow I am back in America, life goes on.

Status update I am going to take a few more days off of kboards. Whats new? Whats working. Nothing and nothing,  headache upon headache upond headache.

Everything I try fails, everything.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> But bow I am back in America, life goes on.
> 
> Status update I am going to take a few more days off of kboards. Whats new? Whats working. Nothing and nothing, headache upon headache upond headache.
> 
> Everything I try fails, everything.


I know that feeling well. Try not to drag yourself down. There is a mental exercise you can do that might help. Every night when you're about to go to sleep, instead of falling into the familiar pattern of worrying, try to think of five things you did today that were right -- something you accomplished. It could be something very simple, like you got your laundry done today, or something more significant. It is all too easy to slide into the pit of believing you did everything wrong and your life is an unfixable mess. Fight that and try to like yourself, be a friend to yourself. And remember, we like you; you have friends here.


----------



## Hoop (Nov 22, 2014)

There seem to be some folks getting very personally invested in this. I hope you're not setting yourselves up for some major pain and embarrassment. 
Just remember, there are three sides to every story: His side, her side, and the truth.
All you're getting here is his side, and the story keep changing while the pleas for more money keep coming.
You're all writers, you have dictionaries. Please look up the word "grifter".

Harvey, Betsy, Ann... he's back in the US, which was supposedly his goal. Can we please stop this now?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Hoop said:


> There seem to be some folks getting very personally invested in this. I hope you're not setting yourselves up for some major pain and embarrassment.
> Just remember, there are three sides to every story: His side, her side, and the truth.
> All you're getting here is his side, and the story keep changing while the pleas for more money keep coming.
> You're all writers, you have dictionaries. Please look up the word "grifter".
> ...


How could I not respond to a post like this one?

My goal was not to die in the Philippines and that goal was reached I am in SC now.

I had it rough before the fundraisers took off and once gofundme took off I had things I needed right now and a few early paypal donations I had a passport to travel with a cellphone to take pictures with and communicate with and shoes to wear and above everything else I was starting to eat real food again. I was getting spoiled. TwillerJune bought my ticket outright to fly me home and Randall gave donations to clear immigration and set people up to help if I ran into problems. I had a lot of help and support to get me home and that is all I really asked for and everyone has been great

I have been pushing the heck out of the indiegogo life fund because it is ending in 6 days. TwillerJune has no money tree and her family has to go to work like everyone else. She has been helping me find aused truck and we have searched everywhere for a truck. The ones for 3 to 4k many had problems and I found one That i sent to her a ranger 2 wheel drive that is a 2002 model with in the high 160k miles and the blue book is 3600 and they were asking for 4ooo she said it was better to stick with what you wanted a 4x4 with low miles I did not know how much headaches it would be to find a used truck and the prices are crazy. I went to get the key made to day for the car here that the ex has not driven for one month now "yes she is my ex in my mind anyway" while I was there I went to 3 large new car dealerships and the cheapest I could find was a Izuzi 2 wheel drive pick up for 7775.00 and I sent her a picture of it. I told her we had to look other place the prices were crazy.

I have pushed because I did not want twillerJune to pay for everything out of her own pocket and without a job and not knowing when i would get a job how could I be able to guarantee paying something like that back. I was shown trucks for the high 7k's and I was offerred to be flown there to pick it up. I did not go and I still don't have a truck.

That fancy word I had to look up "gifter" maybe I have become that, I would hope I have not and so far by not driving a shiney new 7 or 8k truck I have not. Yes I pushed the heck out of Idiegogo life because it's dead in the water and I wanted a truck to find a job.

If this is starting to turn into a three ring circus it was not my intention, if they want to close the thread it is up to them and I agreed the goal was met to bring me home, now that I have been home I have met so much hostility from kboards I sometimes I wish I never came home to America and that is the Gods truth. I would have been better off to die there then come back to all this fighting and stuff I have to face everyday here. if you want to close it then I have no objections to it, up to kboards, since i have been back to AMerica it hs all been down hill anyway,, its not the place I remember.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

All -- we've been discussing how to handle threads like this. I appreciate the positive response that these threads have generated in this community, but I think there is a risk of it being overdone. I've locked this thread, and we'll work out a way that we handle this kind of thread in the future. Thanks for understanding, everyone.


----------

